# Leichte Touren rund um Lindlar und Kürten



## Ommer (26. März 2006)

Für die nicht so schnellen Biker (wie mich) gab es heute eine Tour mit Start in Linde.

[email protected] und
[email protected]
 konnten sich dem Reiz des warmen Frühlingsregens nicht entziehen. Der ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten.

Kurz nach 10:00 Uhr gings in Linde an der Kirche los. Über Frangenberg nach Müllersommer und hoch nach Bersten, durch Bosbach runter ins Tal nach Kohlgrube und über schmale Wege nach Delling, wo wir eine protestantische Kirche vorfanden (und ein paar lustige Ziegen). 

Hinter dem schönen Ort Hembach gings recht schlammig und lange bergauf nach Hollinden, dann schnell nach Berghausen und weiter nach Jörgensmühle. Hoch nach Thier, wo schon wieder eine Kirche rumstand und weit und breit kein Mensch.

Quer durchs Floßbachtal, hoch nach Oberbüschem und weiter nach Ommerborn, wo sich Guido vom Freilichtaltar stürzen wollte. Auch da stand eine Kirche und ein Kloster. 

 Über weitere Schlammwege ging es dann durch Kurtenbach nach Linde zurück.

In drei Stunden haben wir 30 km, 350 hm und 30 kg Schlamm geschafft.

 Mein Dank geht an Guido, der den Unfug mitgemacht hat und mein Trödeln ertragen musste.

Es hat Spaß gemacht und daher wird es bald wiederholt. Ich werde den Termin dann früher ins LMB stellen, damit auch weitere Biker den Reiz der bergischen Langsamkeit entdecken können.


 Gruß Achim









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/234967


----------



## Montana (26. März 2006)

Gut geschrieben Achim  Ich bin gerne wieder mal dabei. 
Mal sehen wer noch auftaucht  

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Es hat Spaß gemacht und daher wird es bald wiederholt. Ich werde den Termin dann früher ins LMB stellen, damit auch weitere Biker den* Reiz der bergischen Langsamkeit* entdecken können.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (26. März 2006)

Hi Achim,

hört sich ja abenteuerlich an. 
Wenns eben geht, werde ich da auch mal mittrödeln ...  

Gruß Ralf, dem der letzte Mittwoch noch in den Knochen (oder was davon noch übrig ist  ) steckt ...



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Für die nicht so schnellen Biker (wie mich) gab es heute eine Tour mit Start in Linde.
> ... ...
> Ich werde den Termin dann früher ins LMB stellen, damit auch weitere Biker den Reiz der bergischen Langsamkeit entdecken können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (28. März 2006)

Ist Sonntag 10:00 Uhr zu früh zum Biken? 
Ich stehe jeden Tag um fünf auf und schlafe sonntags bis acht.

Es ist Frühling 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2006)

Hallo Achim,
wenn es sich ergibt, wäre ich gerne auch mal dabei.
Aber nur im trocknen.


----------



## Ommer (20. April 2006)

Am Sonntag vormittag gibts eine Trödeltour. Der Hölzer Kopf soll bestiegen, oder besser noch, befahren werden. Erst hoch, dann wieder runter. Außerdem noch ein paar andere Hügel. Es kann steinig werden und auch schlammig, nix für Rennräder. 

Kostenlose Anmeldung    *hier*


Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (23. April 2006)

Heute morgen kurz nach 10:00 Uhr trafen sich in Linde an der Kirche 

[email protected],
Hannah,
[email protected] und  
[email protected]

um eine Runde durch den Frühling zu fahren.












Über Frangenberg runter nach Müllersommer, wo Hannah dem Bach gefährlich nahe kam, und hoch nach Bersten, durch Bosbach runter ins Tal nach Kohlgrube und über Schultheismühle nach Delling an der Kirche vorbei.(kurz den Küster begrüßt) 





Weiter nach Hembach über den angenehm trockenen Waldweg lange bergauf nach Hollinden, oben eine Bikergruppe gegrüßt, dann schnell nach Berghausen und weiter nach Jörgensmühle. 



 



Hoch nach Thier, wo der Guide immer langsamer wurde - wieso fährt der eingentlich hinterher?  - aber Mattes kennt den Weg.

Nun ein Stück Asphalt - um eine weitere Talquerung zu vermeiden - auf der L 284 nach Graben und weiter über den Höhenweg durch Oberbüschem am Campingplatz vorbei. Eine unerwartete Querrinne brachte den Guide fast zu Fall, hat aber niemand gesehen, weil er schon wieder hinten fuhr . 
Weiter nach Ommerborn und an Kurtenbach vorbei nach Linde zurück.

Um 13:00 Uhr haben wir zufrieden das Ziel erreicht. 





Schön wars, angenehme Mitfahrer, überwiegend trockene Wege. Besonderes Lob an Hannah, die so gut mitgehalten hat 

Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Derk (23. April 2006)

Hallo Achim und Mathias,

es hat uns beiden sehr gut gefallen. 

Nach MagicMAps waren es rd. 28 km und 571 Hm, die wir da bewältigten - nicht ganz so viel wie die Tomburger, aber wir haben uns heute ja auch nicht so viel Zeit genommen wie die .... 

Tourverlauf und Tourdaten sind der angehängten OVL-Datei entnehmbar.

Wir freuen uns auf weitere Fahrten mit Euch in Eurer schönen Wohnortumgebung. 

Einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht
Derk


----------



## Mattes245 (24. April 2006)

Vielen Dank, an alle die dabei waren! 

Besonderen Dank an:

*Achim* für die schönen Fotos & den Tourbericht

*Derk* für die GPS Daten                             

Auch von mir Besonderes Lob an *Hannah* das sie so gut mitgehalten hat.    


Ich freue mich auf weitere Touren mit euch! 

Bis Bald   Mathias


----------



## Montana (25. April 2006)

Hallo Achim und _Ommerrumfahrer(in),_

nette Tour  Da bin ich aber bald wieder mal dabei. Wir waren ja in Gerolstein Sprudel und Bitburger trinken. War auch sehr schön  

Bis bald

Guido


----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

Wann findet denn  an einem Sonntag sehr früh morgens hier mal wieder etwas statt ?

Da am 14.05.  "Muttertag" ist,   die Mütter/ Ehefrauen spät aufstehen und von - minderjährigen - Kindern verwöhnt werden,  würde ich sogar schon um 8:00 Uhr  "auf der Matte" stehen !!!

Achim, beweg Dich !!!

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (10. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wann findet denn  an einem Sonntag sehr früh morgens hier mal wieder etwas statt ?
> 
> Da am 14.05.  "Muttertag" ist,   die Mütter/ Ehefrauen spät aufstehen und von - minderjährigen - Kindern verwöhnt werden,  würde ich sogar schon um 8:00 Uhr  "auf der Matte" stehen !!!
> 
> ...



Nun denn,

am Sonntag, 14.05.06, um 8:00 Uhr fahren wir eine Variation des L-Wegs.

Frühaufsteher melden sich hier.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## i-men (12. Mai 2006)

Oh, da könnte ich mich ja fast noch hinreissen lassen. Wenn da nicht Samstag Abend ne Hochzeitsfeier wäre und die auch noch in Andernach statt findet.
So bleibt mir nur Euch viel Spass zu wünschen.

Ingo


----------



## Ommer (12. Mai 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da könnte ich mich ja fast noch hinreissen lassen. Wenn da nicht Samstag Abend ne Hochzeitsfeier wäre und die auch noch in Andernach statt findet.
> So bleibt mir nur Euch viel Spass zu wünschen.
> 
> Ingo



Danke, Ingo 

auch dir viel Spass am Samstag, iß und trink ordentlich, vielleicht kannst du am Mittwoch im KF.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Frühaufsteher!

Es sind trotz zahlreicher Anmeldung(en) noch einige Startplätze für die Sonntagmorgentour frei!





das hier ist irgendwo anders, ....in Lieser
 

hier gehts zur Anmeldung:


Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (14. Mai 2006)

Die Morgentour war heute für einige wohl etwas früh:





Keiner auf dem Parkplatz? Nun, Mattes245 wurde schnell zu Hause aufgegriffen und los gings.

Das Sülztal flußabwärts teilweise über den alten Bahndamm bis nach Brombach. Hoch nach Kalkofen und kleine Pause:





Weiter auf dem Wanderweg X11a (Berg.Gladbach - Gummersbach) hoch zum Biker-Denkmal:








runter und hoch nach Hohkeppel, kleiner Umweg ins Aggertal und zurück auf den X11a / L-Weg auf den Hölzer Kopf. Über den Höhenweg nach Burg, Remshagen, Klause, Brochhagen. Wieder hoch auf den L-Weg und über Ommerborn nach Linde zurück.

Es hat uns Spaß gemacht, 48 km und 815 Höhenmeter zu fahren, es hat fast 5 Stunden gedauert, bei 10 bis 13° hätten wir noch weiter fahren können, wenn da nicht gewisse höhere Wesen wären.....

Die Wiederholung ist nächsten Sonntag.


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Derk (14. Mai 2006)

*"Die Morgentour war heute für einige wohl etwas früh"*

Nein, das gilt nicht für mich

*"hätten wir noch weiter fahren können, wenn da nicht gewisse höhere Wesen wären....."*
Das trifft schon eher zu

*"Die Wiederholung ist nächsten Sonntag."*
Da bin ich dabei !  Muttertag ist nur einmal im Jahr.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (16. Mai 2006)

Am *Sonntag* wird auf vielfachen Wunsch die Frühmorgenstour wiederholt.

Der Hölzer Kopf (350 m) im Lindlarer Süden soll befahren werden. Gäste aus der Rheinebene dürfen auch schieben. 

Start ist in Lindlar-Linde am Parkplatz Kindergarten gegenüber der Kirche in der Josefsstraße.

Die Fahrkarten sind   hier kostenfrei erhältlich.

Gruß 

Achim


----------



## Ommer (21. Mai 2006)

Wegen Träg- und Krankheit des Guides ist die Tour heute ausgefallen.

Die Tickets behalten ihre Gültigkeit fürs nächstemal oder der Fahrpreis wird  auf Wunsch erstattet.

Am kommenden Wochenende ist hier allerdings nichts los, da ich an der Mosel mit Herrn Derk einige Touren fahren werde. 

Sonntagabendgruß

Achim


----------



## Ommer (1. Juli 2006)

Es wird *heiss* morgen, daher gibt es für alle, die nicht in Andernach oder sonstwo sind und früh aufstehen wollen, 

eine *Morgentour *durchs Sülz- und Kollenbachtal und ein paar mässige Hügel rauf und runter. 


Anmeldung hier


Gruß

 Achim


----------



## Ommer (8. Juli 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird *warm* morgen, daher gibt es für alle, die nicht sonstwo sind und früh aufstehen wollen,
> 
> eine *Morgentour *durchs Sülz- und Kollenbachtal und ein paar mässige Hügel rauf und runter.
> 
> ...


*Wiederholung!!*


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wiederholung!!*



Hallo Achim , du bist also endlich weich geworden  

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr ist ja mal ein Wort . Ich bin dabei . Es sei denn es regnet Hunde und Katzen. Obwohl auch das mich nicht so recht von meinen höchst positiven Gedanken an eine erfrischende Morgentour in Deiner herrlichen Gegend abbringen kann. 

Hey , beim letzten Mal lag noch Restschnee   Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Ommer (11. August 2006)

Mit Schnee rechne ich nicht am Sonntag
aber etwas Nebel und Wolken könnte es wohl geben -wetter-

Ich sehe, daß du dich angemeldet hast, Guido, da könnten wir vielleicht noch den Hölzer Kopf mit einplanen - hmm...

mal sehn.....

Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Schnee rechne ich nicht am Sonntag
> aber etwas Nebel und Wolken könnte es wohl geben -wetter-
> 
> Ich sehe, daß du dich angemeldet hast, Guido, da könnten wir vielleicht noch den *Hölzer Kopf *mit einplanen - hmm...
> ...



Gerne , aber nur wenn er frisch ist  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (13. August 2006)

So, der Wecker ist gestellt und ich gehe extra früh schlafen  Bis nachher , Achim


----------



## Ommer (13. August 2006)

Guido,

fahr in Obersteeg links ab!

bis gleich

Achim


----------



## Montana (13. August 2006)

Riesendank an Achim @ Ommer für diese superschöne Tour rund um Lindlar.

Da war wirklich *alles *dabei : knifflige trails, gemütliche Forstwege , heftige Asphalt Anstiege , Sonne , Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit, diverse andere Mountainbiker und Wanderer, Gottesdienste unter freiem Himmel , Spruch des Tages von richtig alten Säcken : " Na heute schon gedopt  ? ... "  , atemberaubende Ausblicke in eine wunderschöne bergische Landschaft. 

Das Ganze ging über  *35 km *und  *700 hm *eff. Fahrtzeit war ca. *3:30 Std* 

Immer wieder gerne .... das ist genau mein Ding.  

Das 2 D Diagramm meiner GPS Aufzeichnung :







und das Höhendiagramm :






Bis zum nächsten Mal 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (13. August 2006)

Eine frische Sommermorgentour hatten wir heute. Morgen will ich berichten, woher wir ([email protected] und ich) gefahren sind, jetzt bin ich zu müde....







ach, ich sehe gerade deine Aufzeichnung, Guido, dem ist fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, super! Man sieht, wo wir fast im Kreis gefahren sind 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (13. August 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine frische Sommermorgentour hatten wir heute. Morgen will ich berichten, woher wir ([email protected] und ich) gefahren sind, jetzt bin ich zu müde....




Schönes Foto vom neuen Steinbruchbiker   ( Hallo Klaus , da wirst du neidisch , was )

Gute Nacht Achim. Schlaf gut. 

Ich bin auch müde, musste ja aus irgendeinem Grund früh raus. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (13. August 2006)

Guido schönes Foto! 
Ich hoffe du wirst hierbei nicht neidisch! 
Es gibt auch noch Nachschlag!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (13. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Guido schönes Foto!
> Ich hoffe du wirst hierbei nicht neidisch!
> Es gibt auch noch Nachschlag!
> 
> ...



Cooles Video  Grüsse auch an Cheetah


----------



## Ommer (14. August 2006)

Am Sonntag um neun trafen [email protected] und ich auf dem Parkplatz in Linde ein um den Morgen auf dem Bike zu verbringen.





Los gings nach Scheurenhof, dann über einen ST nach Quabach, über die Sülz und im Tal über Hommerich nach Georghausen. Nun mußten wir uns entscheiden, beim lustigen Golfspiel mitzumachen oder weiter den knackigen Anstieg nach Schmitzhöhe zu fahren. Da unsere Anzugsordnung nicht fürs Ballspiel geeignet war, gings weiter auf dem L-Weg.

Von Schmitzhöhe runter ins Lennefetal, sofort wieder hoch nach Hohkeppel.








Zwei Müsliriegelspäter strebten wir dem Hölzer Kopf entgegen, 100 hm weiter....dann kam ein wunderschöner Singeltrack bis fast nach Burg, wo wir eine religiöse Freilichtveranstaltung störten.

Über Eichholz am Steinbruch vorbei





über Klause nach Rübach





und dann nach einer schnellen Abfahrt quer durch Lindlar und den Freizeitpark hindurch auf einen recht hügeligen Singeltrack bis nach Heiligenhoven.

Nun durch den Wald hoch am Schellerhof http://www.schellerhof-milch.de vorbei auf den Hahnenzell, wo kleine Flugzeuge herumschwirrten 



 

ab ins Sülztal, die Straße überquert auf dem alten Viadukt. 




Den Talweg hoch und das Ziel (Start) erreicht. Das Ganze bei angenehm kühler Temperatur von 12 bis 20 Grad.

Es hat Spaß gemacht und wird bei Gelegenheit wiederholt!

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. August 2006)

Am Sonntag gehts von Linde zur Dhünntalsperre und zurück, wenn es nicht zu warm wird. Leider darf man nicht drin baden 

Anmeldung hier

In meinem Eifer habe ich [email protected] schon mal angemeldet, sorry Guido!


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (18. August 2006)

Kein Problem , Achim , ich wäre Dir böse  wenn Du mich nicht einplanen würdest. Leider kann ich aber am Sonntag nicht da ich schon am Samstag den ganzen Tag  mit dem bike unterwegs bin.  Aber demnächst bin ich 100 % wieder dabei. Bergische Frische rund um Lindlar ist ein einzigartiges Erlebnis. 

Viel Spass und bis bald

Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag gehts von Linde zur Dhünntalsperre und zurück, wenn es nicht zu warm wird. Leider darf man nicht drin baden
> 
> Anmeldung hier
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathok (18. August 2006)

Hi,

hab bei LMB die Tour Lindlar-Linde gesehen. Wieviele Kilometer/hm sind das wohl, bin nämlich momentan nicht wirklich für weeeeeeeeeeeeeeite Abenteuer gerüstet 

Achja: in Linde kenne ich nur die Sparkasse (da ist dann auch noch so ein Wirtshaus, die Straße nach Lindlar), wie komme ich von da zur Kirche?

mfg
Mathok


----------



## Ommer (19. August 2006)

Hallo Mathok,

da bist du genau richtig, so 30 - 35 km und 4 - 500 hm wird es wohl werden, aber kein Problem für dich, denn ich fahre wirklich langsam. (deshalb Trödelkönig )

Die Kirche findest du, wenn du, von Lindlar kommend, zwischen der Sparkasse und dem Haus Burger rechts abbiegst. dann 200 m. Links gegenüber ist der Parkplatz am Kindergarten.

Gruß Achim




			
				Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab bei LMB die Tour Lindlar-Linde gesehen. Wieviele Kilometer/hm sind das wohl, bin nämlich momentan nicht wirklich für weeeeeeeeeeeeeeite Abenteuer gerüstet
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (20. August 2006)

Zur heutigen Morgentour trafen sich in Linde:

Helmut
[email protected]
MathiasqMattes245
und der Trödelkönig.

Es ging trocken los über Ommerborn, Berghausen, Jörgensmühle nach Wipperfeld. Dann runter ins Dhünntal nach Neumühle. An der Dhünn-Vorsperre wars vorbei mit der Dürre und es fing an kräftig zü schütten. Nach einer Pause unterm Baum regnete es weniger um dann wieder heftig anzufangen. 
Dann fuhren wir über die Staumauer und hoch nach Weiden. Bei leichtem Regen ging es zurück über Waldmühle, Hungenbach, Selbach, Bosbach nach Linde. Etwa 40 km und 600 hm wurde es, obwohl ich immer ein wenig hinter den anderen herzockelte. 
Es war ein _erfrischendes_ Erlebnis mit Wald und Wiesenwegen und recht viel Asphalt und netten Mitfahrern.

Nächster Termin


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  lieber Achim  

Lass Dich reich beschenken   und feier recht nett  

Grüsse aus Köln 

Guido​*


----------



## Derk (24. August 2006)

Auch von mir einen  ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.  Ach, wäre ich auch noch einmal so jung ...... 
Bis bald mal wieder.
Derk


----------



## Mathok (24. August 2006)

Tja, da stimme ich doch auch mal ein - GLÜCKWUNSCH  !!!
Bleib gesund und munter, lass dich gebührend feiern; auf das die meisten (ein paar Träume braucht der Mensch) deiner Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen...

Übernächstes WE könnte das mit der Tour im Übrigen schon wieder klappen. Der zweite Zahnarzt-Termin ist nicht am Freitag sondern am Montag


----------



## Ommer (24. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!

habe eben lecker gefuttert und getrunken  und fühle mich wohl.


@Montana:  wir sehen uns wahrscheinlich am Samstag.

@Derk:  wie denkst du über Sonntagmorgentouren?

@Mathok:  Mattes und Helmut drehen am kommenden Montag um 18:00 Uhr eine Runde.


Grüße an alle 

Achim


----------



## Ommer (24. August 2006)

Kleiner Rückblick auf die Fahrt am Donnerstag.

Helmut
Mattes245
Mathok und
der Trödelkönig trafen sich um 18:05 in Schätzmühle und fuhren gleich los über Merlenbach zwischen Fischen und Wildschweinen durch nach Kemmerich hoch. Vorbei an www.schellerhof.de und www.berg.net eine laaange Steigung bis nach Holz (Bernd nicht gesehen). Über die Höhe bis nach Meegen, nun runter zum Teil rutschig durchs Lehmichsbachtal an die Agger. An der Agger entlang vorbei an Vilkerath bis Schloß Ehreshoven. Nun gings über die Hängebrücke und 200 m hoch wieder nach Holz....langsam wurde es dunkel.
Jetzt gings fast nur noch bergab durch Lindlar nach Hause.

Das Ganze war ca. 40 km lang mit 650 hm. Mir hats gereicht

Wann fahren wir wieder? 


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (24. August 2006)

./.


----------



## Mattes245 (25. August 2006)

Hier noch zwei Bilder von der Donnerstags Tour: 











Die nächste Tour startet am Montag, 28.08.2006 um 18 Uhr.


----------



## Ommer (26. August 2006)

Am Sonntag um 9:00 gibts eine Möglichkeit Bike und Biker einzusauen:

Sonntagmorgenrunde im Nebel

oder auch am Montag:

Trödelrunde mit Licht


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (28. August 2006)

Das Wetter ist ja echt zum :kotz:. Ich denke die Tour geht Baden

Gruß MATTES


----------



## Ommer (28. August 2006)

Heute wars wirklich zu naß. 

Wir vertagen das Vorhaben auf Donnerstag

Für den Heimweg brauchen wir Licht!



Gruß Achim
 

 

​


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wars wirklich zu naß.
> 
> *Wir vertagen das Vorhaben auf Donnerstag*
> Für den Heimweg brauchen wir Licht!
> ...


Hört sich interessant an , wie ist den das Wetter da drüben bei euch   
Hauptsache es wird nicht zu schnell gefahren ?


----------



## Mattes245 (29. August 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich interessant an , wie ist den das Wetter da drüben bei euch
> Hauptsache es wird nicht zu schnell gefahren ?


April Wetter, und über die Geschwindigkeit sagt unser Team-Name schon alles aus.


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen 

netter Thread hier, werde wohl mal öfters reinschauen und mich für ein paar Touren eintragen...langsames Trödeltempo klingt jedenfalls genau richtig 

Mal sehen vielleicht sogar am Donnerstag, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Ommer (29. August 2006)

Hallo Herr Kettenfresser!
Heute ists noch nass, morgen auch, aber am Donnerstag wird es trocken und sonnig.
Die Wege sind allerdings schön feucht.

Ich fahre immer langsam, ich kann gar nicht anders


Gruß Achim


----------



## ralf (29. August 2006)

Moin Achim,

habe mich mal für Donnerstag angemeldet.
Wehe Du hältst Dein Versprechen mit dem trockenen Wetter nicht ein.  
Dann sage ich ggf. wieder ab.  

Bis dann, Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2006)

Also hier scheint im Moment die Sonne  . Damit habe ich mich mal für heute bei dir eingetragen   . Wenn das Wetter aber umschlägt überleg ich mir die Sache noch mal


----------



## ralf (31. August 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier scheint im Moment die Sonne  . Damit habe ich mich mal für heute bei dir eingetragen   . Wenn das Wetter aber umschlägt überleg ich mir die Sache noch mal



... nein, es soll nicht umschlagen.  

Achim ... ... wir kommen !!!  

Bis dann, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... nein, es soll nicht umschlagen.
> 
> Achim ... ... wir kommen !!!
> 
> Bis dann, Gruß Ralf


Hoffe doch du hast dein Rad geputzt  , wolltest du ja . Ich werde meinst auch noch vom Schlamm befreien


----------



## ralf (31. August 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe doch du hast dein Rad geputzt  , wolltest du ja . Ich werde meinst auch noch vom Schlamm befreien



... jo, gestern abend noch mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt. Sieht wirklich aus wie neu.  
Geschmiert habe ich dann heute morgen noch schnell. Es soll heute abend ja richtig rund gehen.  

Und bitte - Achim nimmt m. W. nur saubere Radler mit sauberen Fahrrädern mit.     

Bis gleich, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (31. August 2006)

Hmm, dann werde ich wohl schnell eine oberflächliche Reinigung vornehmen....

Akku ist geladen, dann kanns gleich losgehen. Rechtsrum oder linksrum?? 

Hauptsache trocken 


Bis gleich

Achim


----------



## ralf (31. August 2006)

Moin moin zusammen,

so, ich bin wieder zu Hause, frisch geduscht und das erste Bierchen ist schon drin.  
Dank an Achim unseren Guide und an die netten Mitfahrer.   Es hat mir Spaß gemacht und mir auch deutlich meine heutigen Grenzen aufgezeigt.   
Viele Weggabelungen kamen mir bekannt vor, gleichwohl ich fast keine der "geheimen" Abzweigungen kannte ...  
Mann oh Mann, das waren gute 550 Hm auf rd. 30 Km. Davon habe ich aber mindestens 100 Hm geschoben während ihr Mitstreiter oben gewartet habt.  
O. k., einmal musste ich auch die Feuchtigkeit des Grasweges testen. Hat dann etwas gedauert bis ich wieder weiterfahren konnte ...   

Werde demnächst wieder mitkommen!!!  

@ Kettenfresser: Stell mal bitte Dein Sägezahnprofil rein ...  

Bis dann, Gruß Ralf

PS: Alle Bikes waren blitzeblank - na ja fast, nicht wahr Achim ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2006)

Bin auch wieder da. Heute hatte ich Premiere beim Ommer in Linde.  Den Weg habe ich gut gefunden , so gut sogar das ich um 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt angekommen bin und erster war .  ( Start  18:00 Uhr ) 
Also Rad schon mal start klar gemacht und ein bisschen Warmgefahren. 
Nach und nach trafen alle weiteren Personen ein. 5 Mann waren es dann als es losging . Guide Ommer führte und den ersten Berg hinauf auf Trail . Oben angekommen zählte ich noch 4 Mann . Wo war Helmut ?  . Der stand unten am Berg und kämpfte mit seiner Schaltung . Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor ( Hama lässt grüssen  ) . Aber Helmut konnte den Schaden selber beheben und weiter gings. Mal rauf mal runter über ne Betonbrücke die noch nicht so ganz fertig ist.   Hier hin da hin meistens immer den L- Weg folgend . Weiter durch den Wald und den  Mopedweg hinauf . ( Also wenn man(n) den im dunkeln hinunterfährt muss man(n) schon gangz schön gebechert haben um heil anzukommen  ). Oben eine kleine Pause eingelegt , und weiter den Wald rauf , Forstweg runter , dann wieder rauf zum hof ( Der am Sonntag ein Milchfest hat  ) . Der Ansteigt war nicht ohne  . Oben eine kleine Pause und weiter wieder runter zum alten Bahndamm . Diesen dann entlang und wieder hoch zum Ausgangspunkt. 

Achim hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren , kann ich nur weiterempfehlen  . Eine gute Alternative zum Königsforst !!!   

Bin gerne wieder dabei !!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2006)

So hier ist das Höhenprofil . Ein Paar große Zähne sind schon dabei


----------



## Ommer (1. September 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Es ist wieder hell, euren Berichten ist fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Ich danke fürs Kommen den Herren:

Helmut

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Alle Räder (bis auf meins) geputzt,  wurden zunächst einige Pfützen duchfahren. An der Sülz vorbei gings nach Georghausen, den ersten Hügel hoch nach Schmitzhöhe und runter ins Lennefetal.
Den "Mopedweg" hoch teilweise zu Fuß (den Weg muss ich noch heimlich üben) nach Hohkeppel. Die Höhe reichte noch nicht, also weiter bis auf den Hölzer Kopf und über den Höhenweg bis Schümmerich.

Ich bemühte mich redlich, hinten zu fahren, um die Vorausfahrenden geradeaus fahren zu lassen, wenn ich abbiegen wollte. 

Den Berg zum Schellerhof hoch gelang es mir nicht, da liessen sie mich vorfahren. Am Sonntag ist dort Hoffest www.schellerhof-milch.de

Von da an gings fast nur noch bergab nach Brückerhof, über den Bahndamm und das Viadukt nach Linde zurück.

(Fast) kein Regen, keine größeren Pannen, keiner hat gejammert. das Licht hat funktioniert.

Ich danke allen Mitfahrern und freue mich aufs nächstemal 


Gruß

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (1. September 2006)

Gehts am Sonntag um neun wieder los? Bekomme nämlich langsam nen Zimmerkoller (noch zehn Tage halt ich nicht durch) und außerdem soll etwas Bewegung ja gesund sein...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2006)

Habe das was um 10:00 Uhr    



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag früh für alle die eh nicht gut Schlafen können und unbedingt ein paar schöne Trails im Königsforst fahren wollen sind herzlich wilkommen
> 
> Sonntag Morgen Tour 3.9.2006 - 10:00 Uhr
> 
> wird sehr langsam sein


----------



## Ommer (1. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts am Sonntag um neun wieder los? Bekomme nämlich langsam nen *Zimmerkoller* (noch zehn Tage halt ich nicht durch) und außerdem soll etwas Bewegung ja gesund sein...




Hallo Martin,

dem muß abgeholfen werden. Um neun in Linde oder woanders?



@Kettenfresser,

Hallo Sven,

zum Königsforst müssten wir mit dem Auto anreisen, das wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (2. September 2006)

warum mit Traditionen brechen


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

Auf besonderen Wunsch eine Morgenrunde am Sonntag. 

Anzuwenden bei Zimmerkoller, Schlafkrankheit, Langeweile, körperlichen und geistigen Störungen, sauberen Bikes u.s.w. 

Für Rennfahrer leider nicht geeignet!

kostenlose Anmeldung hier


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (2. September 2006)

bin morgen dabei!     gibt es denn auch MILCH? Kuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (2. September 2006)

Ich werde es kurzfristig entscheiden 

Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist aber größer


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen zusammen
> 
> netter Thread hier, werde wohl mal öfters reinschauen und mich für ein paar Touren eintragen...langsames Trödeltempo klingt jedenfalls genau richtig
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

jetzt erst habe ich dein posting gesehen, es wäre schön, wenn du morgen früh mitkommen könntest . Ich hoffe, dass du nicht umfällst bei meinem Tempo 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:
			
		

> bin morgen dabei!     gibt es denn auch MILCH? Kuchen?



Ja, Mattes, wenn wir am Schellerhof beim Hoffest auftauchen, gibt es Milch, Kuchen, Bratwurst, Koteletts, Bier.....

Hmm...


----------



## Malcom (2. September 2006)

Kotellets, Bier? alles klar bin 100%ig am Start


----------



## Mathok (2. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:
			
		

> Kotellets, Bier? alles klar bin 100%ig am Start



Warum überrascht mich das jetzt überhaupt nicht ?! Auf die Antwort hab ich seit dem Post gewartet ... Dann bis morgen der Herr

DEUTSCHLAND!!!


----------



## Ommer (3. September 2006)

Es ist zwar nicht das ideale Biergartenwetter, aber es wird wohl halbwegs trocken sein.

Regenradar West

4 Mitfahrer sind angemeldet, dann werde ich auch kommen .

Bis gleich

Achim


----------



## Ommer (3. September 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder trocken und hab 2 Stück Zwetschenkuchen  gefuttert.
Mathok
Mattes245
kreischkäfer
Malcom
Helmut und ich trafen uns um neun Uhr in Linde.
Bei Trockenheit und angenehmer Temperatur fuhren wir über Scheurenhof runter ins Sülztal bis nach Bilstein. Den Berg hoch nach Kalkofen, dann kurze Pause. Malcom rüstete sich mit Protektoren um den Hügel über einen feinen Trail wieder runter ins Tal zu fahren. Bis auf einige üble Stellen war es auch für die alten Herren fahrbar. (muß ich wohl mal heimlich üben!)
Über Asphalt nach Obersteeg und dann den Bökerberg hoch. Fast oben scheute mein Pferd und fiel nach links, ich schnell hinterher wobei ich mir den Lenker in die Rippen stieß.
Dann wurde es naß, es schüttete heftig, wir blieben eine Zeit lang unter dicken Bäumen stehen um dann runter ins Lennefetal zu fahren. Helmut wurde durch ein nasses Holz zu Fall gebracht, stand aber gleich wieder auf.
Unten teilte sich die Gruppe, drei fuhren durchs Lennefetal, drei nahmen das Sülztal.
Zum Bier trinken wars doch zu naß, aber vielleicht ein andermal. Helmut und Mattes wollen am Donnerstag um sechs wieder eine Tour machen.


Sonntagsgruß 

Achim


----------



## Ommer (4. September 2006)

Hier ist ein interessantes Vorhaben: Hartegasse-Obersteeg

Das ist ähnlich wie unsere Sonntagstour, nur das Wetter wird besser 


Hab leider morgen was anderes vor

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (5. September 2006)

Huhu, 

die Tour war witzig (jedenfalls bis dieser verdammte Regen kam  ) werde wenn es sich anbietet wohl öfter mal mitfahren. 

Gruß
Martin

PS: iihhh Zwetschgenkuchen


----------



## Mattes245 (8. September 2006)

Hey, wie steht es um die Traditionelle SonntagÂ´s um 9 Uhr Tour?  Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei! Ich habe gehÃ¶rt das der L-Weg rund um Lindlar bezwungen werden soll. Bei Bedarf kann dieser ja an jeder Querspannge abgekÃ¼rzt werden. 

 Mattes

Rund um Lindlar L =>	SchmitzhÃ¶he - Holl - MÃ¼llemich - Loxsteeg - Hohkeppel - Hohbusch - Unterfrielinghausen - Holz - OberschÃ¼mmerich - Eichholz - Remshagen - Kaiserau - Kuhlbach - Dassiefen - Eibach - Oberlichtinghagen - Unterlichtinhagen - Oberhabbach - BÃ¼hlstahl - Unterfeld - Oberfeld - OberbÃ¼schem - Ommerborn - Kaufmannsommer - RÃ¶lenommer - Frangenberg - MÃ¼llersommer - Linde - Unterkotten - Unterommer - SchlÃ¼rscheid - Quabach - Hommerich - SchloÃ Georgshausen - SchmitzhÃ¶he 	55,2 km 

Wanderweg/Querspange 	Î 	Lindlarer Rundweg bei Remshagen - Klause - VorderrÃ¼bach - HÃ¶nighausen - Hartegasse - KapellensÃ¼ng - Lindlarer Rundweg 6,4 km

Wanderweg/Querspange 	Quadrat 	Lindlarer Rundweg bei Holz - Unterheligenhoven - Scheller - Kemmerich - BrÃ¼ckenhof - Unterbreidenbach - Mittelbreidenbach - Oberbreidenbach - Kurtenbach - Lindlarer Rundweg bei Ommerborn 	
13,3 km

Wanderweg/Querspange 	Balken     Lindlarer Rundweg bei OberschÃ¼mmerich - Altenrath - BÃ¶hl - Lindlar - Heibach - SchlÃ¼sselberg - Lindlarer Rundweg 	9,7 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (8. September 2006)

Am Wochenende soll doch wieder so super Wetter werden (bleiben). Wäre dann auch gerne dabei. Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich sogar meinen Bruder begeistern - der hat sich in der Zeit wo ich nich fahren konnte scheinbar mit dem Bikevirus infiziert. Wobei 55km dann natürlich gleich eine schöne Erfahrung darstellen


----------



## kreischkäfer (8. September 2006)

Ich werds wohl davon abhängig machen, wie lange ich in den frühen Morgenstunden des Sonntags noch auf dem Hückeswagener Altstadtfest verweile 

Ne mal im Ernst: Muss leider bei so herrlichem Wetter noch für ne Klausur lernen und daher kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitkommme.

Freddi


----------



## Mathok (8. September 2006)

Mit freiem Kopf lernt es sich umso besser und gegen Kater soll auch frische Luft und Bewegung helfen


----------



## Ommer (8. September 2006)

Heute haben sich 2 Mitfahrer telefonisch für Sonntag angemeldet. Damit wären wir 5, wenn sich Mattes245 anmeldet .

Was ist mit dem ehrenwerten Herrn Malcom???

Und dem ebenso ehrenwerten Herrn Montana???

fragt der noch vom letzten *Um*fall beeinträchtige

Achim


----------



## Malcom (9. September 2006)

Servus Leute, 

muss ich leider sagen dass es bei mir die nächsten 3 Wochen sehr schlecht aussieht  

Schreibe noch 4 Klausuren, und die einzigen Tage die ich nächste Woche komplett zum biken verbringen sind Mo und vielleicht Do, weils dann nach Winterberg in den Bikepark geht 

Werde halt momentan abends meine kleine Trailhausrunde drehen zum Lernfrust ablassen, aber nichts großes mehr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mattes245 (9. September 2006)

Hallo, kann mich Malcom in sachen Klausurvorbereitung  und lernen  nur anschließen. Die nächsten drei Wochen werden mal wieder hart werden und genau deshalb bin ich Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2729 dabei! denn es gibt keinen besseren Ausgleich!

Mattes


----------



## Mathok (9. September 2006)

Irgendwie studiert ihr alle das Falsche ! Ich hab noch bis Mitte Oktober frei und schreibe die nächsten Klausuren irgendwann im Januar  - und genau deshalb fahr ich morgen mit (quasi prophylaktisch). JURA RULES


----------



## Malcom (9. September 2006)

deswegen brauchen die Jurastudenten auch immer Jahrzehnte bis sie ihren Abschluss haben 

dann bike du ma morgen mit, ma gucken was der Zahnarzt am Montag zu deiner prophylaktischen Runde sagt *g*


----------



## Mattes245 (9. September 2006)

genau! quasi prophylaktisch "kaputt strampeln" 	 damit man nachher in der Klausur nen coolen Kopf behält  und die Hände nicht so zittern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (9. September 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:
			
		

> genau! quasi prophylaktisch "kaputt strampeln"      damit man nachher in der Klausur nen coolen Kopf behält  und die Hände nicht so zittern.


Was habt ihr vor? "kaputt strampeln"  

Wollt ihr die ganze L-Runde fahren? Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu warm.... wetter

@Mattes:   Was ist mit Nadine, kommt sie mit?


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (9. September 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr vor? "kaputt strampeln"
> 
> Wollt ihr die ganze L-Runde fahren? Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu warm.... wetter
> 
> ...




Wir Nutzen natürlich auch die Körperliche Belastung mit Hilfe des MTB´s, um den geistigen "kram" besser bewältigen zu können. => Kopf freimachen

Achim: Wir sind doch sehr FLEXIBEL  wenn es zu warm oder zu lang wird, nehmen wir eine abkürzung...

Nadine: Sonntag um 9 Uhr?  will lieber ausschlafen


----------



## Ommer (10. September 2006)

Zurück von der Morgenrunde.

Ich danke den Herren
Mathok
Schauferl
Mattes245
herbyx
bernhardwalter
kreischkäfer
Udo
fürs Kommen und Durchdiegegendfahren.

Nicht rechtzeitig erschienen ist der ebenfalls angemeldete Herr Baurat (der sich wahrscheinlich falsch angemeldet hatte, da er aus dem Allgäu kommt).

Es war eine schöne Tour mit angenehmen Teilnehmern bei herrlichem Wetter. Ca. 38 km und 625 hm sind bewältigt worden.
Mattes schreibt später, wo wir hergefahren sind, Fotos gibts leider nicht.
Vielleicht eine Garmin-Auswertung von Schauferl .

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (10. September 2006)

Die heutige sonntags um 9 Uhr Tour mit den Herren:

      â¢ Mathok
      â¢	Schauferl
      â¢	Ommer
      â¢	herbyx
      â¢	bernhardwalter
      â¢	kreischkÃ¤fer
      â¢	Udo          

startete in Linde, und es ging los Ã¼ber Frangenberg am Sportplatz vorbei in Richtung Kurtenbach. 
Von dort aus weiter auf den L-Weg http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderwege_in_der_Gemeinde_Lindlar dem wir dann von Ommerborn nach OberbÃ¼schem (Campingplatz) weiter bis auf den Vogelsberg gefolgt sind. Hoch oben auf dem Vogelsberg ging es erst abwÃ¤rts und dann wieder aufwÃ¤rts nach Oberlichtinghagen. Nach einer kleinen Besichtigung der Burg Ruine Neuenberg http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Neuenberg und einem netten Vortrag von Herr Schauferl Ã¼ber diese, sind wir bis nach Scheel gefahren. Danach ging es mÃ¼hsam aber recht zÃ¼gig den Dimberg hoch. Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour war auf einmal Herr Bernhard verschwunden aber wie sich spÃ¤ter heraus stellte nahm er den schnelleren weg an der Tankstelle vorbei Richtung Linde. Im Ortskern von Lindlar teilte sich die Gruppe und alle machten sich auf den Heimweg. 
FÃ¼r Ommer, herbyx und mich ging es noch Ã¼ber Kemmerich und den alten Bahndamm zurÃ¼ck nach Linde. 

Alles in allem eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour, super Wetter  mit blauem Himmel. 

Vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren! Es hat mir sehr viel spaÃ gemacht und ich freue mich schon sehr auf die nÃ¤chste Tour! 

 wahrscheinlich gefÃ¼hrt von Schauferl  

Bis dahin Mathias


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. September 2006)

An alle Mitfahrer von Sonntag,

habe die Anreise noch in letzter Minute geschafft,bin wie immer zu spät aufgestanden ( weil man zu früh in der Koje war  ), danke an Achim & Mattes für die schöne Tour in eurem Revier  es war genau das richtige für einen Sonntag Vormittag Sonne,schöne Wege mit Trails und nette Mitfahrer, wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter zulässt werde ich öfters mitfahren.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II von den KFL`er.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2006)

Achim wie sieht es aus morgen wieder ne schöne Trödelrunde um 18:00 Uhr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (13. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Achim wie sieht es aus morgen wieder ne schöne Trödelrunde um 18:00 Uhr ???


Hallo Sven,

zur Zeit soll ich mich ein wenig zurückhalten, hab mir - wie ich heute beim Radiologen erfuhr - am 3.9.06 bei der Tour (kurz bevor der heftige Regen einsetzte) die 7. Rippe links angebrochen). Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber es macht besonders nachts AUA . Mich wundert, dass ich am darauf folgenden Sonntag die Tour so gut mithalten konnte (es waren *acht* Teilnehmer! Um 9:00 Uhr!). 

Vielleicht sind Mattes und Helmut Mathok morgen unterwegs. Werde gleich mal anrufen......

Indian Summer-Gruß


----------



## Derk (13. September 2006)

Hallo Achim,

gute Besserung

Derk


----------



## Mattes245 (14. September 2006)

Tag die Herren, erstmal gute Besserung Achim! ...prellung..angebrochen...aua aua  

Zur heutigen Trödelrunde: 
Helmut ist in den Alpen auf Wandertour
Mathok   
Ich hab in den nächsten 2 Wochen Klausuren und deshalb leider nicht viel Zeit  

Gruß MATTES


----------



## Mathok (14. September 2006)

Salut,
im Prinzip sehr gerne! Bin heute Abend aber "leider" schon auf einem Geburtstag - wird also nix (außer wir verlegen das auf ein kürzeres Nachmittagsründchen). Wenn am Wochenende aber was geplant werden sollte könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen dabei zu sein... ;D


lg Mathok

@Achim: Ups, das hört sich ja weniger gut an. Gute/Schnelle Genesung!!
@ALLE: Hab noch en Freund gefunden der eventuell Lust hätte Sonntags auch mal mitzufahren. Wohnt allerdings in Biesfeld und ist ohne Auto. Wäre für ihn nett wenn wir Richtung Kürten fahren könnte, dort würde er dann gerne einsteigen


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2006)

Achim war muss ich da lesen Rippe angebrochen  . Oh man das ist Pech,  ( GUTE BESSERUNG )   mal schauen ob einer von euch ne Tour reinstellt , wenn nicht fahr ich was in Heimischen Wäldern . Viel Spass auf der Geburtstagfeier  bzw. beim Lernen 
P.S. 
Am Wochenende kann ich gar nicht , muss arbeiten


----------



## Ommer (15. September 2006)

@all

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Laut Arzt soll ich ein paar Wochen nicht biken 

Aber vielleicht ein kleines Sonntagsründchen  

Mal sehn.....


Abendgruß

Achim


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (16. September 2006)

Au weia...
Hört sich ja alles sehr gefährlich an


----------



## heuki (16. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wie Mathok schon angekündigt hat, würde ich wohl morgen ne Runde mitfahren. Am liebsten würde ich irgendwo zwischen Kürten und Eichhof dazu stoßen (Je nachdem woher ihr fahrt) würde aber zur Not auch nach Linde kommen.
Also denn vielleicht bis morgen,
Stefan


----------



## Ommer (16. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> Au weia...
> Hört sich ja alles sehr gefährlich an



Hallo LuckyStrikaa,

es ist nicht gefährlicher als z.B. Autofahrn oder gar Rennradfahrn 

Wenn du morgens aus dem Haus gehst, begibst du dich auch in Gefahr. Und wenn du zuhaus bleibst, fällt dir womöglich die Decke auf den Kopf 


Gruß nach Schönenborn

Achim


----------



## Mathok (16. September 2006)

Wie schauts denn mit morgen aus? Fährt irgendwer mit?
Fahrrad FAHREN ist wirklich nicht bsonders gefährlich. Die meisten Unfälle passieren immer an den dümmsten Stellen. Man denkt man brauche sich nicht zu konzentrieren und schwups... (beim Radtragen, Verbindungsweg Befahren oder eben beim Absteigen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreischkäfer (16. September 2006)

joah ich wäre auch wieder dabei
martin du kannst ja mal nen termin eintragen


----------



## Ommer (17. September 2006)

Ich komm mit und wenns mir zu heftig wird, kehr ich einfach um.

Gestern abend war das Forum wohl noch lange außer Betrieb, daher hab ich erst heut morgen gesehen, daß ihr fahrt,

Bis gleich 

Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. September 2006)

Frage an Jö[email protected]:

Wann und wo startet die Sonntagstour mit der 500-meter Bachdurchfahrt???

Setzt du den Termin ins LMB???

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (18. September 2006)

Kurzer Bericht vom letzten Sonntag:
Nachdem wir uns wie gewohnt an der Kirche zu Linde getroffen hatten und Heuki feststellte das neun Uhr ziemlich früh sein kann, haben wir (Kreischkäfer, Mathes245, Ommer und Mathok) uns aufgemacht das nähere Umland kennen zu lernen.
Nach gemütlicher Einfahrzeit kamen wir schließlich zu einer Weggabelung wo wir uns zwischen einem kurzen/steilen und einem langen/blöden Berg entscheiden mussten. Wir wählten kurz/steil und stellten endlich oben angekommen fest, dass wir noch schwer an unserer Kommunikation, Kondition und Definition von kurz arbeiten müssen; es war steil und verdaaaaaaamt lang. Trotz angebrochener Rippe hat auch Ommer dieses Martyrium gemeistert und sich oben zur Belohnung ne kleine Dusche gegönnt.
Nachdem wir kurz bei einer Messe vorbeigeschaut hatten ging es über einen schönen ausgesetzten Wurzeltrail zügig bergab. Frei nach dem Motto  ohne Schweiß kein Preis  hatte sich die ganze Klimmerei in diesen herrlichen Minuten gelohnt!
Gegen Ende hielten wir noch an einem Bomben-/Steinbruchkrater. Hier konnten sich die Kinder dann austoben während Ommer wohl trauerte weil er sich in Ansehung seiner Rippenfraktur diesen Spaß entgehen lassen musste.
Während der gesamten Tour wurden zudem etliche Bäume durch Mathes245 beseitigt; wir gehen von einer positiven Blutprobe auf Magnesiumbasis aus .
Kreischkäfer und Mathok wählten dann nach Lindlar zurück einen sehr schönen Trail entlang einer alten Bahnlinie, welcher jedoch von zahlreichen Brennnesseln (3n sehen einfach %&#/§$ aus) gesäumt wurde  - soll aber ja gesund sein  und demnächst wohl der Standardweg nach Linde werden wird.
In diesem Sinne, lg Mathok (der aufmerksame Leser erkennt wohl den Mangel an Ortsnamen im Bericht. Ich hab aber auch wirklich keine Ahnung wo wir waren - meinem mütterlichen Orientierungssinn sei Dank  aber es war schön! )


----------



## Malcom (18. September 2006)

hört sich ja ganz cool aus (insbesondere der Steinbruch )
Mir ist das mit den Ortsnamen natürlich aufgefallen, könnte ein Ortskundiger vielleicht kurz beschreiben wo ihr euch rumgetrieben habt? Würde mich rein Interesse halber mal interessieren, wenn ich im Oktober wieder mitfahr 

Bis dann


----------



## hama687 (19. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht vom letzten Sonntag:
> Nachdem wir uns wie gewohnt an der Kirche zu Linde getroffen hatten und Heuki feststellte das neun Uhr ziemlich früh sein kann, haben wir (Kreischkäfer, Mathes245, Ommer und Mathok) uns aufgemacht das nähere Umland kennen zu lernen.
> Nach gemütlicher Einfahrzeit kamen wir schließlich zu einer Weggabelung wo wir uns zwischen einem kurzen/steilen und einem langen/blöden Berg entscheiden mussten. Wir wählten kurz/steil und stellten endlich oben angekommen fest, dass wir noch schwer an unserer Kommunikation, Kondition und Definition von kurz arbeiten müssen; es war steil und verdaaaaaaamt lang. Trotz angebrochener Rippe hat auch Ommer dieses Martyrium gemeistert und sich oben zur Belohnung ne kleine Dusche gegönnt.
> Nachdem wir kurz bei einer Messe vorbeigeschaut hatten ging es über einen schönen ausgesetzten Wurzeltrail zügig bergab. Frei nach dem Motto  ohne Schweiß kein Preis  hatte sich die ganze Klimmerei in diesen herrlichen Minuten gelohnt!
> ...



hört sich echt nett an wenn mein 300 ersatz bike angekommen ist werde ich mich bei euch auch mal dazu gesellen wenn man darf " bzw. wenn man da mit der bahn hin kommt"


----------



## Mathok (19. September 2006)

Hi,
du kannst
1) vom Kölner HBF direkt mit der Bahn (RE) nach Engelskirchen fahren und von dort per Bus 332 oder Rad bis nach Lindlar (ist ganz nah)
2) oder direkt vom Kölner HBF oder Bensberg aus mit dem Bus 420 nach Lindlar (würde ich nehmen). In Köln fährt der glaub ich jede volle Stunde, in Bensberg ist er dann immer so fünf nach halb.
3) Zuletzt sind einige aus Köln-Brück mitgefahren. Kannst ja hier mal nett fragen ob einer auf seinem Träger noch Platz hat
mfg mathok


----------



## Mattes245 (19. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> hört sich ja ganz cool aus (insbesondere der Steinbruch )
> Mir ist das mit den Ortsnamen natürlich aufgefallen, könnte ein Ortskundiger vielleicht kurz beschreiben wo ihr euch rumgetrieben habt? Würde mich rein Interesse halber mal interessieren, wenn ich im Oktober wieder mitfahr
> 
> Bis dann



Also: Linde, Müllersommer, Bosbach, Delling, Ommerborn, Kaufmannsommer, Rölenommer, Linde  

Der "alte Steinbruch" liegt, am Sportplatz Frangenberg vorbei links rein (lange gerade Richtung Kaufmannsommer) Dann links und direkt wieder links in den Wald. Kurze Waldautobahn nach 350m rechts abbiegen ...sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht 


Mattes


----------



## Malcom (19. September 2006)

hmm dachte nen Steinbruch..das klingt für mich eher nach der alten Motocross Strecke wo paar Steilhänge sind, eine Steilkurve die recht lustig ist wo in der Mitte dieser fette Felsbrocken ist, oder nicht?

die Wegbeschreibung passt jedenfalls genau..dann kenn ich die Stelle nämlich schon, ist mir aber inzwischen zu "klein" das "Revier". Ich kenne eine die in Frielingsdorfer Nähe ist, da ist zwar oft was los, aber da kann man sich echt richtig geil austoben, kann man gut mit paar Singletrails erreichen (z.B: Ruine Neuenburg). Vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwie mal im Auge halten..ist riesig viel Platz da...können dann alle üben...

gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreischkäfer (19. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Nachdem wir kurz bei einer Messe vorbeigeschaut hatten...



du hast ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wie die Omas vor der Kirche reagiert haben, als wir die Treppe runtergefahren sind  



Malcom schrieb:


> hmm dachte nen Steinbruch..das klingt für mich eher nach der alten Motocross Strecke wo paar Steilhänge sind, eine Steilkurve die recht lustig ist wo in der Mitte dieser fette Felsbrocken ist, oder nicht?
> 
> die Wegbeschreibung passt jedenfalls genau..dann kenn ich die Stelle nämlich schon, ist mir aber inzwischen zu "klein" das "Revier". Ich kenne eine die in Frielingsdorfer Nähe ist, da ist zwar oft was los, aber da kann man sich echt richtig geil austoben, kann man gut mit paar Singletrails erreichen (z.B: Ruine Neuenburg). Vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwie mal im Auge halten..ist riesig viel Platz da...können dann alle üben...
> 
> ...



stimmt das ist die alte motocross strecke, war aber lustig haben da mal ein bischen "aufgeräumt"  

die strecke bei Frielingsdorf müssen wir mal testen, hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an


----------



## Mattes245 (19. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> hmm dachte nen Steinbruch..das klingt für mich eher nach der alten Motocross Strecke


genau die ist es   Da kennst du dich gut aus! 
Wenn die Klausuren vorbei und die blauen Flecken vom letzten mal verheilt sind, bin ich in Frielingsdorf auf jeden fall dabei.

Mattes


----------



## Malcom (19. September 2006)

blaue Flecken woher das?


----------



## Mattes245 (19. September 2006)

...auf der Motocross Strecke Steilhang runter (mit nem Hardtail) erster Sprung ...zweiter Sprung dann hat mich das Hinterrad überholt.   Bin dann am Hügel gelandet. Ist aber alles bestens


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> hört sich echt nett an wenn mein 300 ersatz bike angekommen ist werde ich mich bei euch auch mal dazu gesellen wenn man darf " bzw. wenn man da mit der bahn hin kommt"



Hallo Alex,

es ist schon mal jemand hiergewesen, den man den Besitzer des Königsforst nennt. Vielleicht nimmt er dich das nächste Mal mit, wenn er seinen Wald verläßt.
Soll ich mal mit ihm sprechen blah:) ?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2006)

Die Sorgen des Lebens  eintauschen gegen die Freuden einer Indian Summer-Bike-Tour könnt ihr, wenn ihr euch hier anmeldet: 

Morgendliche  Trödelrunde

Es wird nicht schnell gefahren, es ist kein Rennen, eher eine Therapie für alles und jedes.


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (21. September 2006)

werde leider immer noch nicht die Zeit haben :/

kann es sein das ich dich am Mittwoch abend auf der Kreuzung unten in Schwarzenbach gesehen habe, wie du OHNE Handzeichen abgebogen bist 
Hatte nur nen Rocky-Mountain gesehen...das deinem recht ähnlich sah..

Gruß
Martin

PS: Am 1.Oktober fahr ich mit, egal wie das Wetter ist...Schnee Regen Wirbelstürme Vulkanausbrüche mit Ascheregen alles egal, bin dann am Start


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich dich am Mittwoch abend auf der Kreuzung unten in Schwarzenbach gesehen habe, wie du OHNE Handzeichen abgebogen bist
> Hatte nur nen Rocky-Mountain gesehen...das deinem recht ähnlich sah..



Ähem, ich, öh, wie, ohne Handzeichen??

ja, aber, ich hatte doch Licht an - reicht das nicht?


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> PS: Am 1.Oktober fahr ich mit, egal wie das Wetter ist...Schnee Regen Wirbelstürme Vulkanausbrüche mit Ascheregen alles egal, bin dann am Start



Super 

Das ist die richtige Einstellung und Grundlage für den Winterpokal


----------



## Malcom (21. September 2006)

mach dir nix draus 
ich gebe auch selten Handzeichen hihi

ja Licht hattest an, das wohl richtig...wo kamst den her von was für ner Runde?


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2006)

Bin etwas im Ommerborner Wald rumgeirrt, dann nach Oberbüschem, Hartegasse, hoch auf den Brungerst und über Altenlinde und durchs Sülztal zurück. Erst ziemlich schlapp, nach der 2. Stunde gings dann besser.....

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (22. September 2006)

Sehr geehrter Herr von aus der Ommer, 
hab am Sonntag wegen Nadine´s Geburtstag nicht viel Zeit aber bis 11 Uhr könnte ich schon mitfahren (Mittag essen in der Bergischen Röhn). 
... zu dem kommt noch das an meinem Bike, bei der letzten "KlausurabreagierungsturboRunde" ein Zug der Schaltung abgerissen   ist. Deshalb ist das Teil jetzt beim Görg. Vielleicht kann ich Nadine´s Rad mieten dann bin ich dabei. 

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Mattes245 (22. September 2006)

@Mathok:  bez. Treppen ...sonst fahren wir hier mit nem Radlader runter

__
--|__
-----|__
--------|___     

       ===============>


----------



## Mathok (22. September 2006)

Also an nem Rad solls nicht scheitern. Könnte dir auch noch eins an die Hand geben. Müsstest du dann halt nur am Sonntag (oder auch morgen oder so) hier abholen kommen... Größe sollte ja passen


----------



## Ommer (22. September 2006)

Ich sehe gerade, herbyx aus Kölle ist angemeldet. Bernhardwalter ist anderweitig unterwegs, aber vielleicht sind die Herren  Montana und hama gewillt, ins Bergische zu kommen, um ein paar Hügel zu befahren


Gruß Achim


----------



## Malcom (23. September 2006)

> @Mathok: bez. Treppen ...sonst fahren wir hier mit nem Radlader runter


dann machste aber die Treppen kaputt!!!!

Wir könnten uns ja eventuell auch in Lindlar treffen und die ganzen Lindlar Trails fahren, die ich mit dem Martin immer fahre, bzw. auch die an der Ruine Neuenburg.

Ich wäre eventuell auch dann dabei, bin mir aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. September 2006)

Lieber Achim , ich wäre so gerne bald mal wieder bei einer Lindlar Morgenrunde dabei  im Moment sind die Wochenenden leider verplant . Wünsche euch viele Spass und ich freue mich sehr, dass aus _ Leichte Touren rund um Lindlar und Kürten_ was richtig Konstantes und Teilnehmerreiches geworden. Klasse.    

Bis hoffentlich bald

Guido





Ommer schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, herbyx aus Kölle ist angemeldet. Bernhardwalter ist anderweitig unterwegs, aber vielleicht sind die Herren  Montana und hama gewillt, ins Bergische zu kommen, um ein paar Hügel zu befahren
> 
> 
> Gruß Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (23. September 2006)

wir könnten uns ja dieses Mal am Petz in Lindlar treffen z. B. 
was sagen die anderen denn dazu?


----------



## Mathok (23. September 2006)

Können wir natürlich auch machen. Malcoms Bedingung ist ja schon fast Erpressung 
Könnten dann ja Industriegebiet, Neuenburg, Frielingsdorf, Steinhauerpfad, Fernsehturm, Park, Jugnherberge, Petz. Wären dann auch so 25km (+10km mehr für die Linder).
Hätten auch den Vorteil das bei völligem Defekt meines Steuersatzes ich nicht so weit nach Hause laufen muss )


----------



## Malcom (23. September 2006)

Erpressung? 
ich will euch ja nur zu den besten Singletrails führen  
Vielleicht könnte man das ja auch so machen, dass sich ein Teil in Linde um 9:00 Uhr trifft und der andere Teil in Lindlar dann ab 9.15 (optimistisch ich weiß) wartet.
Wäre günstig dann am Rewe XL zu warten (bzw. Dahl/Kaufhalle/Multistore/Petz, dämliche neue Namensänderung ) da der Busbahnhof direkt nebenan ist, so könnten weiter Angereiste direkt dort am Petz parken und der Busbahnhof ist leicht zu finden..

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, in jeder Abfahrt ist nen Singletrail drin, bzw. besteht komplett aus einem Singletrail.. 

Na ja ma sehen, ob das hier Anklang findet..  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mattes245 (23. September 2006)

Tag die Herren, muss leider für morgen früh absagen. Heute abend gibt es wohl noch etwas kühles zu trinken   


@Ommer: Hab heute mittag den Helmut getroffen, er ist morgen früh um 9 Uhr in Linde. 
@Mathok: Danke, für das Bike Angebot! ...bis zur nächsten Runde hab ich meins schon wieder.  

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Mathok (23. September 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> @Mathok: Danke, für das Bike Angebot! ...bis zur nächsten Runde hab ich meins schon wieder.



Hat sich eh erledigt. Hab am WE meinen Steuersatz geschrottet; d.h. das Canyon ist morgen früh im Eigengebrauch . Bin übrigens für eine Tour mit vielen hm . Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das könnte morgen ziemlich leicht werden...

@Mathes: Prost!!


----------



## Ommer (23. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Können wir natürlich auch machen. Malcoms Bedingung ist ja schon fast Erpressung
> Könnten dann ja Industriegebiet, Neuenburg, Frielingsdorf, Steinhauerpfad, Fernsehturm, Park, Jugendherberge, Petz. Wären dann auch so 25km (+10km mehr für die Linder).
> Hätten auch den Vorteil das bei völligem Defekt meines Steuersatzes ich nicht so weit nach Hause laufen muss )



Das ist gut. So fahren wir - Helmut,herbyx und ich - um neun in Linde los und sind irgendwann nach 9:15 in Lindlar (dann bin ich schon fix und fertig). Wenn ihr euch dann irgendwelche Treppen und Abhänge hinunterstürzt, setz ich mich solange auf einen Baumstumpf.

Wenn Schauferl sich heute noch meldet, sag ich ihm, er soll zum Petz kommen.

@Mattes: Prost, sag Nadine, das nächstemal fährt sie mit, die Schonfrist ist vorbei.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (25. September 2006)

Eine kleine Runde am Feierabend?

hierlang


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (25. September 2006)

muss ja Gestern eine langweilige Tour gewesen sein wenn keiner was dazu schreibt   


Matteeeesss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (25. September 2006)

ganz im gegenteil, wir wollten allen daheim gebliebenen das leben nur nicht noch schwerer machen ;P. 
kann aber in ner werbepause oder morgen früh mal versuchen die GRANDIOSEN (ach da ist die shift-taste ) herbstlichen, menschlichen, kulturellen und psychologischen impressionen dieses letzten sonntages in einem kurzen, melodramatischen und wachrüttelndem erfahrungsbericht aufzuarbeiten - dieses unglaubliche essai folgt also in kürze.


----------



## Mathok (25. September 2006)

bevor noch jmd ne pm schickt: ich weiss das man eigtl sagt DER essaY, glaube aber trotzdem das es eigentlich heißen müsste DAS essaI. also bitte einfach in der persönlich gebrauchten form über-/weiterlesen

ps: das ging übrigens verdammt schnell


----------



## Malcom (25. September 2006)

LOL, ich wollte mir zuerst den Kommentar diesbezüglich ersparen, aber na ja was solls, ich kann sowas halt nicht überlesen 
EssaI ist die französische Form des Wortes, die in das Deutsche übernommen wurde, aber da keiner die Franzosen mag, sollte man lieber Essay schreiben 
Aber falsch ist es durchaus nicht...also lass dich nicht entmutigen  (französich klingt halt nur irgendwie "schwul" )


----------



## Mathok (25. September 2006)

naja wenigstens etwas: DANKE. dachte das käme aus dem mittelalterlichen sprachgebrauch (ich mein unser lehrer in literatur hätte sowas mal erwähnt) aber seis drum... werde das morgen mal nachschauen...


----------



## Mathok (25. September 2006)

wikipedia kennt die antwort
zuerst kam: exagium (latein)
dann: essai (frankreich)
heute: essay und essai (beides möglich)
also ich bleibe dabei DAS ESSAI (man muss ja nicht alles eindeutschen, man sieht ja was dabei raus kommt: frisör/friseure) und jetzt zurück zum thema!


----------



## Malcom (25. September 2006)

der Duden kennt die Antwort auch..immer diese neuen Informationsquellen schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (25. September 2006)

*Hinweis auf die nächste Sonntagstour

 - für Langschläfer geeignet - 10:00Uhr  01.10.06 

*Guide ist Schauferl .
Es wird - ausser über die üblichen Hügel - durch Bäche und Gräben, sowohl quer als auch längs, gefahren. Hüpfen ist auch erlaubt. Das Ganze soll auch noch Spass bringen! 

zur Anmeldung hier klicken


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (25. September 2006)

Danke, schon erledigt. Treffpunkt auch noch in Lindlar - herrlich, da ist ja sogar noch ein Frühstück drin. Am Donnerstag fahr ich wohl nicht mit, hab noch kein Licht am Rad, von daher sehe ich da eher schwarz... Achja, wer die Bilder von letzter Woche haben will soll mir irgendwie seine email Adresse zukommen lassen.


----------



## Malcom (25. September 2006)

klingt, fein, kenne die Richtung noch so gut wie gar nicht..aber das klingt auch sehr nach Dimberg


----------



## Ommer (25. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Danke, schon erledigt. Treffpunkt auch noch in Lindlar - herrlich, da ist ja sogar noch ein Frühstück drin. Am Donnerstag fahr ich wohl nicht mit, hab noch kein Licht am Rad, von daher sehe ich da eher schwarz... Achja, wer die Bilder von letzter Woche haben will soll mir irgendwie seine email Adresse zukommen lassen.


  ein paar Bilder machen sich auch gut als Beiwerk zu deinem Essai/y


Gruß Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (25. September 2006)

hört sich gut an die Tourbeschreibung.
weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich mitfahre, da meine Mum Geburtstag hat


----------



## Mathok (26. September 2006)

Kurz nach neun Uhr trafen sich sechs FrÃ¼haufsteher auf dem Parkplatz zum Petz/ReweXL im Herzen des Bergischen â Lindlar. AnfÃ¤nglich ging es zum Einrollen hoch zur Jugendherberge und weiter durch das Industriegebiet zur ersten Abfahrt. Gespickt mit zwei kleineren SteilhÃ¤ngen zauberte diese Herby ein Grinsen ins Gesicht welches den ganzen Tag Ã¼berdauern sollte .
In Fenke mussten anschlieÃend zwei ZÃ¤une Ã¼berwunden werden, was besonders fÃ¼r Malcom ein kribbelndes Erlebnis war, bevor er uns von Schmidt&Clemens aus wieder hoch fÃ¼hrte. Da der Singletrail doch steiler war als gedacht stampften wir, die Bikes geschultert, ganz gemÃ¼tlich gen Gipfel zur legendÃ¤ren frielingsdorfer Crossstrecke.
Ãber einige steilere HÃ¤nge in verschiedenen LÃ¤ngen und GefÃ¤llstufen hatte hier jeder die MÃ¶glichkeit sich langsam heranzutasten und den eigenen Schweinehund zu Ã¼berwinden â ein riesen SpaÃ!
BekanntermaÃen soll man aufhÃ¶ren wennâs am schÃ¶nsten ist. So ging es anschlieÃend Ã¼ber den L-Weg und den âWeg der Arbeitâ nach Scheel und von dort rauf zur Ruine Neuenburg (die Malcom mit einem Schlusssprint zuerst erreichte - wohl die grÃ¶Ãte Leistung der Tour). Bereits oben freute sich Herby (und der Rest der Truppe) auf die nachfolgende Abfahrt; gestoppt durch eine Herde kampierender Wanderer in RegimentstÃ¤rke war der letzte Teil dann zwar theoretisch! nur langsamer fahrbar aber nunjaâ¦ 
Malcom, KreischkÃ¤fer, Herby und Mathok kÃ¤mpften sich dann noch den Dimberg und den Berg zum Fernsehturm hoch, wo der Steinhauerpfad bezwungen werden sollte und wurde. Am Fernsehturm vorbei ging es dann wieder Richtung Lindlar. Zwei kleinere AbhÃ¤nge nutzen wir dann zum Ausrollen und kamen schlieÃlich am mathokchen Anwesen vorbei, wo diese Geschichte endet.


Wann ist deine Mum denn geboren? Falls sie am Nachmittag oder gar in den Abendstunden das Licht der Welt erblickte, so seh ich kein Problem. Man darf ja auch nicht zu frÃ¼h feiern


----------



## Mathok (26. September 2006)

einige Bilder!
1) Malcom am goßen Steilhang
2) Ommer an dessen Rand
3) Die Crossstrecke
4) Scheel
5) Ruine Neuenburg


----------



## Ommer (26. September 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Kurz nach neun Uhr trafen sich sechs Frühaufsteher auf dem Parkplatz zum Petz/ReweXL im Herzen des Bergischen  Lindlar. Anfänglich ging es zum Einrollen hoch zur Jugendherberge und weiter durch das Industriegebiet zur ersten Abfahrt. Gespickt mit zwei kleineren Steilhängen zauberte diese Herby ein Grinsen ins Gesicht welches den ganzen Tag überdauern sollte .
> In Fenke mussten anschließend zwei Zäune überwunden werden, was besonders für Malcom ein kribbelndes Erlebnis war, bevor er uns von Schmidt&Clemens aus wieder hoch führte. Da der Singletrail doch steiler war als gedacht stampften wir, die Bikes geschultert, ganz gemütlich gen Gipfel zur legendären frielingsdorfer Crossstrecke.
> Über einige steilere Hänge in verschiedenen Längen und Gefällstufen hatte hier jeder die Möglichkeit sich langsam heranzutasten und den eigenen Schweinehund zu überwinden  ein riesen Spaß!
> Bekanntermaßen soll man aufhören wenns am schönsten ist. So ging es anschließend über den L-Weg und den Weg der Arbeit nach Scheel und von dort rauf zur Ruine Neuenburg (die Malcom mit einem Schlusssprint zuerst erreichte - wohl die größte Leistung der Tour). Bereits oben freute sich Herby (und der Rest der Truppe) auf die nachfolgende Abfahrt; gestoppt durch eine Herde kampierender Wanderer in Regimentstärke war der letzte Teil dann zwar theoretisch! nur langsamer fahrbar aber nunja
> ...



1 Danke für deinen Bericht und die nachfolgenden Bilder, Martin. Gut daß ihr nicht gesehen habt, wie ich mich nachhause geschleppt habe.  ich dachte, das ist nicht die richtige Freizeitbeschäftigung für mich. Aber gestern bin ich mit Mattes wieder eine kleine Runde gefahren. 

2 Eine Lösung des vermeintlichen Problems: Bring deine Mum mit! Ein Bike wird sich finden, wenn sie keins hat.

Gruß Achim


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2006)

Wer hängt denn da seine Wäsche in die Neuenburg?  

Bei den menschenfreundlichen Startzeiten werde ich auch mal aufschlagen, so als lockere Ruhepulsrunde.


----------



## Ommer (28. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> _lockere Ruhepulsrunde_.



Das genügt, um mir beizuhalten.


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

Hallo Achim,

wenn Du mal wieder Lust hast in grundsätzlich flacher Gegend herumzutrödel,  dann habe ich ein ANgebot für Dich :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

Bei den drei heftigen ANstiegen, die auch dabei sind, schieben wir Alten einfach und lassen die Jungens oben warten    .

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ommer (28. September 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> wenn Du mal wieder Lust hast in grundsätzlich flacher Gegend herumzutrödel,  dann habe ich ein ANgebot für Dich :
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk,

du meinst, wir sollen die Lindlarer Sonntagsrunde am 8.10. in die Ville verlegen?
Gute Idee, ich melde mich gleich an.
Was machst du am 01.10.06?
Ich hab da was für dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3240
Das ist Natur und Kultur und biken und...

Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (28. September 2006)

Hab heute vor lauter lernen meine MTB Runde verpasst   


Ville!? is dat da bei dä Kappesbuure   ...hört sich gut an! Vielleicht können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden 

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Malcom (28. September 2006)

Haut ihr alle ab ins Flachland oder was?   
Ich bleibe hier!


----------



## Mattes245 (28. September 2006)

Hey Achim, hab gerade was gefunden:

Tag: 09.10.2005	
Weg / Streckenverlauf: (L)-Weg rund um Lindlar	
Strecke / km: 58,85	
Zeit / h: 04:43:11	
AVS km/h: 15,5	
MAX km/h:56,4


----------



## Malcom (28. September 2006)

Hey Mattes, solltest du nicht so wie ich für deine Klausur morgen lernen?


----------



## Mattes245 (28. September 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hey Mattes, solltest du nicht so wie ich für deine Klausur morgen lernen?



jetzt is aber gut, hab jetzt Pause  war heute von 8-19 Uhr in der FH. irgendwie ist jetzt die Luft raus... und du?

  und Viel Glück morgen !!!


----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Derk,
> 
> Was machst du am 01.10.06?
> 
> ...


 
Bin ab morgen bis Mittwoch mit der Familie in Holland an der See und pule Krabben...


----------



## Mathok (28. September 2006)

Abend!
* also morgen allen Klausurkandidaten viel Glück SCHAKA ihr schafft das 
* Ville? Kann mich mal wer aufklären wo das ist - DANKE
* 60km in 4 1/2 Stunden? Wäre mir def zu weit, da wäre ich ja jetzt noch am fahren/tragen - Respekt!
* tja sonst allen einen schönen Samstag, wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag. Nehm ich für die Bachquerung wohl Wechselsachen mit  ?
*ups vergessen - wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht - aber schönen Urlaub!

Grüße in die Nacht
Mathok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (28. September 2006)

das Glück werde ich brauchen. Danke!
Dir auch viel Glück..
ich werde wohl noch bisschen was angucken bringt nix mehr aber na ja..besser als es nie angeguckt zu haben *g*

Martin fährst du nur zum Laminat legen nach Köln? Samstag hin und Samstag zurück?


----------



## Mathok (28. September 2006)

Ne Laminat war doch letzte Woche - hat sogar ganz gut geklappt. Morgen steht der eigentliche Umzug an. Weiß nur noch nicht genau wie ich zurück finde.
Wahrscheinlich nehm ich die Bahn um kurz nach sieben am Sonntagmorgen; die umziehende Person hat zwar auch angeboten mich am Samstagabend noch nach Hause zu fahren aber das ist natürlich schon verdammt lästig (hätte ich dann schon ein schlechtes Gewissen).
Wie dem auch sei, Sonntag bin ich (hoffentlich pünktlich) in Lindlar - zur Not lauf ich . Macht euch also nicht zuviele Hoffnungen, irgendwie klappt das...

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit morgen Abend aus? Nur für den Fall das es doch viele Bockrunden  werden sollten - kann ich dann bei dir nächtigen; nicht das ich mich noch verlaufe ?

Ich meld mich morgen Nachmittag einfach mal bei dir...

Gute Nacht, träumt alle schön...
lg Mathok


----------



## Malcom (28. September 2006)

Da wir beim Skat spielen immer viele Bockrunden haben, kannst du natürlich hier pennen 

Sofern dich der Fred ins Bett lässt  

 

Nein Spaß beiseite, bevor ich dich hacke nach Hause rennen lasse und du direkt an der Straße in die falsche Richtung läufst, kannst natürlich hier pennen 

hihi


----------



## Mathok (28. September 2006)

Mein Retter in güldener Rüstung


----------



## Ommer (30. September 2006)

@Mattes

Morgen treffen wir uns mit Helmut um 9:15 in Linde um nach Lindlar zu reisen, so dass wir so um 9:45 an der Kirche sind. Bin gespannt, wo Jörn uns hinführt!

Abendgruß

Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (30. September 2006)

Hab gestern mit dem Helmut gesprochen  ....bin dann um 9.15 Uhr...  es hat gerade angefangen zu Regnen... aber das war ja nur ein Schauer!  

eine angenehme Nacht wünscht Mattes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (1. Oktober 2006)

Was ist Regen?


----------



## Mattes245 (1. Oktober 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> Was ist Regen?



nix worüber man sich gedanken machen sollte


----------



## Mattes245 (2. Oktober 2006)

Was ist den morgen am Tag der Einheit? 

...fahren wir ne ruhige Runde durchs bergische?  

 Mattes


----------



## kreischkäfer (2. Oktober 2006)

hab leider kein auto um nach Lindlar zu kommen  
aber bin morgen wohl erstmal in Düsseldorf, um nach einem neuen Auto zu gucken


----------



## Ommer (2. Oktober 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> Was ist den morgen am Tag der Einheit?
> 
> ...fahren wir ne *ruhige* Runde durchs *bergische?*
> 
> Mattes



Gute Idee!

Wann? Wo?

fragt Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (2. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht einfach um 10 Uhr in Linde an der Kirche


----------



## Malcom (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr leider auch nicht mit 

Müsste erstmal meine Kette flicken..


----------



## Ommer (2. Oktober 2006)

10 Uhr ist in Ordnung. Bring Nadine mit! Wir fahren langsam.
Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert!

Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (2. Oktober 2006)

ich versuche um 10 Uhr da zu sein. komme aber wieder aus köln. verspreche also nix. schreibe sonst so gegen halb zehn ins forum wenn ich es nicht schaffe.

Hab schonmal en Blick riskiert. Die erste Verbindung kommt viertel nach zehn in Lindlar an. Schaffe es also nicht. Naja - dann Donnerstag odser Sonntag! Viel Spass! Achtet auf Fussgänger


----------



## Mattes245 (2. Oktober 2006)

Nadine muss leider morgen arbeiten  ich gehe auch jetzt erst ins bett aber bis 10 Uhr sollte ich wieder fit sein  

Mattes (falls sich keiner anmeldet könnten wir die Tour auf den Nachmittag verschieben?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (3. Oktober 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> Nadine muss leider morgen arbeiten  ich gehe auch jetzt erst ins bett aber bis 10 Uhr sollte ich wieder fit sein
> 
> Mattes (falls sich keiner anmeldet könnten wir die Tour auf den Nachmittag verschieben?)




Das geht nicht. bin schon unterwegs. Vielleicht treffen wir Herrn Sonntag auf dem K-Weg

Gruß Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (3. Oktober 2006)

Ok


----------



## Mattes245 (5. Oktober 2006)

Männer was geht denn heute?   startet ne Tour bei dem Wetter? 18 Uhr? wenn einer aus Lindlar mitkommt können wir uns ja in der mitte treffen  

Mathias


----------



## Mathok (5. Oktober 2006)

bin heute schon gefahren da es für mich, Malcom und Kreischkäfer heut Abend in die kleine Halle in Lindlar geht -> kicken! Wer Lust hat soll sich um 21 Uhr dort einfinden . Kann "bei dem Wetter" nur empfehlen ne Runde zu drehen - die Trails sind menschenleer! Ansonsten würd ich sagen bis Sonntag! In Ville/Lindlar/Linde/Kürten oder sonst wo...

lg
Martin


----------



## Malcom (5. Oktober 2006)

Klar sind die Trails leer, ich muss ja arbeiten 
Ich würde Sonntag wohl mitfahren, allerdings nicht in Ville sondern in Lindlarer Nähe

Gruß
Martin

PS: Vielleicht können wir ma Richtung Kürten, kenne da sehr nette Trails


----------



## Mattes245 (5. Oktober 2006)

Bin gerade erst von der kleinen Abend Tour zurück gekommen, sonst würd ich ja glatt mal vorbeikommen ...zum kicken . 
Sonntag ist mir eigentlich auch egal ob Ville oder Lindlar / Kürten hauptsache das Wetter stimmt  

Mattes


----------



## Mathok (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. Es darf nur wenn ich hier losfahre nicht regnen. Ob es dann irgendwann anfängt oder in der Nacht geschüttet hat ist mir egal...


----------



## Mattes245 (7. Oktober 2006)

Wer fährt jetzt morgen mit in die Ville?  

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Derk (7. Oktober 2006)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> Wer fährt jetzt morgen mit in die Ville?
> 
> Gruß Mathias


 
bisher :
Mitfahrer
Mack_21
Ommer
Mattes245
Ghosty9
easy1971
b-cat
SkipperXP
herbyx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes245 (7. Oktober 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> bisher :
> Mitfahrer
> Mack_21
> Ommer
> ...



oh sorry, ich meine aus unserer Region um Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden.


----------



## Mathok (7. Oktober 2006)

Hier! ICH! IIIIIIICH!


----------



## Ommer (7. Oktober 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Hier! ICH! IIIIIIICH!



Um 8:30 Parkplatz Rewe, Mattes holt Kreischkäfer in Hückeswagen, dann gehts zu (Pedal-)Ritter Derks Villerunde.

Hoffentlich ist kein Nebel, dann streikts GPS... 


Abendgruß

Achim


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2006)

wäre ja klat auch mit gekommen aber ich weis gor niucht wie ich da hin komme die karte zeigt ja nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Ommer (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Alex,

du hättest dich mit Derk in Rodenkirchen treffen können und mit ihm weiterfahren. 
Beim nächstenmal 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2006)

Heute bin ich eine kleine, 90-minütige Sonnenuntergangsrunde  gefahren.

Es ging über Ommerborn auf den K-Weg bis nach ???, dann hoch nach Reudenbach und über Müllersommer zurück. Irgendwo im Wald traf ich Frau Körner, zu Fuß ohne Bike, sonst war es menschenleer. 

Morgen findet eine Königsforst-Tour statt, hier anmelden
ich versuche, das *L*, das Montana verloren hat,  in diesen Forst zurückzubringen

Gruß
vom Trödelkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

auch ich war heute fleißig, allerdings am frühen Nachmittag - menschenleer wars nicht aber erträglich (wegen solch einer Einstellung legen sich Menschen auf Couchen  naja...)

Was ich sagen wollte: Diese und nächste Woche Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren können  . Hab jetzt am Samstag zuerst Fahrtechniktraining bei Juchhu und anschließend eine Einweihungsfeier in Köln und nächste Woche Samstag einen Geburtstag in Köln.
Da ich im nächsten Semester am Montag wohl nicht frei haben werde lohnt es sich dann nicht Sonntagmorgen nach Lindlar zu fahren und am Nachmittag zurück. Ausnahmen wären vll ein freier Montag und Touren in/bei Köln. Mal sehen vll bin ich dann ja bei KfL oder Ville nochmal am Start.
Ansonsten (leider) bis zum 28.! Viel Spass sei euch aber trotzdem als Wunsch mit auf den Weg gegeben !

lg Martin


----------



## Ommer (12. Oktober 2006)

*Langeweile am Sonntagmorgen?

>>>>>hier

gehts lang!


*Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Achim,
ich Reise über Biesfeld / Eichhof an. Eine(n) kann ich noch im Auto mitnehmen.
Das Wetter soll ja Super werden. Bis dann!

Edit: Wer mitfahren möchte bis Morgen Abend 18:00Uhr per E-Mail melden. Antwort kommt dann.
So. Morgens schläft hier noch alles, da läuft kein Compi.


----------



## Mathok (13. Oktober 2006)

Der Heuki, Stefan Heukamp, wohnt auch in Biesfeld. Der freut sich betimmt über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit....


----------



## Malcom (14. Oktober 2006)

ich denke nicht dass ich SO mitfahre..werde aber wohl SA nachmittag fahren, wenn ich nen neues felgenband kriege, dass keine platten verursacht 

wenn jemand mit will, kann er mir ja seine telenummer per PM schicken..ich ruf dann an..wollte die ganzen lindlar trails fahren die es hier gibt 

gruß martin und viel spaß ihr sonntagsbiker..


----------



## Mattes245 (14. Oktober 2006)

Tag die Herren, werde es morgen auch nicht schaffen mitzufahren.  
Könnte erst wieder nächsten Donnerstag. Der Stundenplan gibt leider nicht mehr her da ich fast nur Nachmittags bis spät in den Abend hinein Vorlesung habe.

...also Viel Spass morgen bei der Tour durch unsere Heimat!  

lg Mathias


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Oktober 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> *Langeweile am Sonntagmorgen?
> 
> >>>>>hier
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

habe mich gerade angemeldet,freue mich schon auf die Tour dann bis Morgen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kreischkäfer (14. Oktober 2006)

kann morgen leider auch nicht, werde morgen mal trotz des schönen Wetters für meine Abschlussprüfung lernen  
fahr wohl nur ne kleine Runde am Nachmittag


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Eine schöne Tour bei sonnigstem Sonntagswetter.  
Eben eine: Indian Ommer Sontags Tour!   
Ich greife dem Achim jetzt nicht vor bei der Tourbeschreibung.
Anbei nur das Höhenprofil mit den Daten.


----------



## Ommer (15. Oktober 2006)

*Linde, 09:30 Uhr
* 
Es trafen sich:
Schildbürger
bernhardwalter
Ommer
um eine Sonntagsrunde zu fahren. 
Es ging los nach Scheurenhof durch recht feuchtes Gras in den Waldweg runter ins Sülztal. An der Sülz entlang durch Quabach, Hommerich nach Georghausen. Nach Schmitzhöhe hoch - Bernhard zügig, Helmut mäßig und ich langsam -, dann zum Holler Kreuz:






Quer durchs Lennefetal und die Straße nach Hohkeppel hoch. Jetzt noch 100 Höhenmeter bis zum Hölzer Kopf...







Ein fantastischer Trail durch den Wald folgte. 

Wir blieben auf dem Höhenweg bis nach Burg, dann links ab über Eichholz, Horpe und Klause hoch auf den Brungerst. Am Berg wurde es Helmut zu warm und begann sich auszuziehen...







Bernhard drehte um, kam zurück um nach dem rechten zu sehen.





Nun ging es weiter, erst zügig bergab, dann durch Lindlar bis Kemmerich, runter auf den alten Bahndamm und den Talweg zurück nach Linde.





Es war sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Achim @ Ommer,

wie so oft kam ich auf den letzten Drücker zum Treffpunkt habs dann aber doch pünktlich geschaft.
Diese Sonntagstour hatte etwas besonderes,man fuhr teilweise locker einige Höhenwege mitten unter blauem Himmel und strahlendem Sonnenschein mit seitlichem Blick in die Täler  einfach nur schön trotz des schönen Wetters waren sehr wenig Wanderer unterwegs so konnten wir uns mehr auf die Trails konzetrieren und diese genießen.
Danke Achim für das perfekte guiding   
Hallo Helmut @ Schildbürger hat mich gefreut dich kennen zu lernen man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben oder mehrmals ???? .
Deine Auswertung des GPS Gerätes läßt meinen Cyclo Computer unter schlechtem Licht erscheinen aber was soll es wenn es positiv ausfällt und mehr HM zusammenkommen immer willkomen ( bei mir waren es nur 610 HM )

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Achim @ Ommer,
> ...
> Hallo Helmut @ Schildbürger hat mich gefreut dich kennen zu lernen man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben oder mehrmals ???? .
> Deine Auswertung des GPS Gerätes läßt meinen Cyclo Computer unter schlechtem Licht erscheinen aber was soll es wenn es positiv ausfällt und mehr HM zusammenkommen immer willkomen ( bei mir waren es nur 610 HM )
> ...


Bestimmt mehrmals... wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin, können wir mal die Gegend hier erfahren.  
Es ist unter der "GPS-Fraktion" und der "Höhenmesserfraktion" schon wegen weniger Unterschieden zu Streitigkeiten gekommen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155509&page=11
Ab Beitrag 266... von Helmut @Eifelwolf   
Vom Gefühl her hätte ich auch weniger geschätzt. 
MIR IST DAS EGAL! Die Tour war Super!  
Die Streckenführung über die Höhenrücken... 
Ich werde wieder dabei sein wenn es sich einrichten lässt.


----------



## Mathok (23. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend,

wollte mal fragen wie das am sonntag morgen mit ner gemütlichen trödelrunde aussieht. hab auch endlich nochmal zeit und lust auf en kleines ründchen.

grüße in den abend
martin


----------



## Ommer (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Herr Mathok,

leider bin ich am Sonntag außer Landes. Das sollte euch aber nicht von einer morgendlichen Trödeltour abhalten .

Mattes ist bestimmt nicht abgeneigt. Und Helmut und....


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (23. Oktober 2006)

... ja hier ich! Ich will Sonntag fahren!  Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. Macht ihr doch mal einen Termin-Vorschlag! 

Abendgrüsse Mathias


----------



## Mathok (23. Oktober 2006)

wunderbar - werd ich, werd ich 
kommt aber wohl erst morgen, bin gerade etwas unmotiviert (weil ich noch was zpo machen muss -.-)


----------



## kreischkäfer (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde wohl leider bis zum 21.11. nicht können, da ich an diesem tag meine Prüfung hab. Es ist einfach ein zu grosser Zeitaufwand, wenn ich nach Lindlar zum biken komme. Daher werde ich wohl nur ein, zwei Stunden bei mir in der Umgebung biken. Es bleibt mir dann einfach mehr Zeit zum Lernen...

So gerne ich auch würde


----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2006)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber hier ist der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3485

lg
Martin (sieht man eigentlich jemanden am Samstag in Frielingsdorf?)


----------



## Malcom (26. Oktober 2006)

Denke bin dabei..10 Uhr wäre mir am liebsten...könnten ja dann die linder / kürtener trails bei regen nebel laub rocken 

so ne richtige herbst schmuddel tour, danach geh ich dann in die sauna ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2006)

Wunderbar! Ich hoffe am Abend vorher auch in Frielingsdorf ! Hab beim LMB Termin mal den momentanen Stand vermerkt. Wird dann immer aktualisiert, damit hier keiner die hoffentlich zahlreichen Rückmeldungen falsch auslegt


----------



## Malcom (26. Oktober 2006)

das glaube ich weniger am abend vorher, und ich musste mich leider auch grad SO abmelden, hab da nen termin verplant *heul* sorry..hatte es echt vergessen


----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2006)

Du bist mir schon en Pflegelfall!

Hatte ich erwähnt das die Anmeldung verbindlichen Charakter hat. Natürlich kannst du dich noch abmelden, nur die Stornopauschale muss ich dir leider in Rechnung stellen. Schick dir schnell per pm meine Kontodaten - danke


----------



## Malcom (27. Oktober 2006)

als angehender jurist brauche ich dir den vorfall wohl nicht schildern, wie es ausgehen würde wenn ich nicht bezahle würde...


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an die Sonntagsfahrer,

die Uhrzeit von 10.00 Uhr in Lindlar passt mir bestens,da ich eine Anreise von ca. 45-60 Minuten von Köln aus habe,wenns dabei bleibt wäre es klasse.
Dann bis Morgen am gewohnten Treffpunkt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an die Sonntagsfahrer,

die Uhrzeit von 10.00 Uhr in Lindlar passt mir bestens,da ich eine Anreise von ca. 45-60 Minuten habe,wenns dabei bleibt wäre es klasse.
Dann bis Morgen am gewohnten Treffpunkt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (28. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend!

Würde ich auch sagen. Wenn sich nix dramatisches mehr ändert - morgen 10 Uhr  Rewe-Parkplatz in Lindlar. An alle die das Bike im Auto mitnehmen müssen: Ich wohne ungefähr 30 Sekunden von dem Parkplatz entfernt, es ist also kein Problem das morgen kurz mit dem Wasserschlauch zu säubern.

lg
Martin


----------



## Mathok (28. Oktober 2006)

bevor ich es vergesse: DENKT AN DIE ZEITUMSTELLUNG!


----------



## Mattes245 (28. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend, muss leider für morgen absagen. Hab mir irgendwie starken Reizhusten   zugezogen, werd mich dann morgen mal was schonen! 

Viel Spaß bei der Tour!  

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Mathok (29. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar! Schade! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mathok (29. Oktober 2006)

Das wichtigste vorweg: Es handelte sich um Spätzle in Käse/Sahne/Pilzsoße  IM Haus roch es sogar so als ob 

Also:
Trotz Zeitumstellung  trafen sich pünktlich um zehn Uhr BernhardtWalter, Easy1971, Ghosty9 und Mathok auf dem Rewe Parkplatz in Lindlar.
Die erste Station hieß Freizeitpark und wartete gleich mit einem kleinen Berg zum Warmmachen und Wachwerden auf. Es folgte ein schöner Singletrail zurück auf den eigentlichen Wanderweg.
Mit leicht ängstlichen Gesichtern (ausgelöst durch die Horrorgeschichten eines nicht näher erwähnten Mitfahrers ) wurde dann der Anstieg zum Holzerkopf gemeistert und die Fahrt auf dem L-Weg fortgesetzt.
Über den Höhenzug bei Burg fuhren wir, mit herrlichem Blick über Lindlar, nach Eichholz und von dort durch den Wald bis zum lindlarer Industriegebiet. Oben warteten dann zwei kleinere Steilhänge auf uns die alle, der Ideallinie folgend, herunterkamen. 
Easy1971 sprintete uns sodann davon, zu unserem Glück hatte er aber noch ein Einsehen mit uns und wartete an der Weggabelung auf uns (wahrscheinlich nur weil er nicht wußte ob rechts oder lieber links).
Das Ende vor Augen hieß es dann noch mal den Fernsehturm auf seinem seligen Plateau besuchen (wo Ghosty9 kurzzeitig die Luft wegblieb, BernhardtWalter aber Abhilfe wusste) und von dort zum Steinhauerpfad love . Zurück beim Fernsehturm ging es dann durch den Wald zurück in die Zivilisation. Kurze Dusche der Bikes, die obligatorische Zigarette danach und dann machte man sich auf die Heimreise.

Es hat mir mal wieder großen Spaß gemacht, was besonders an den netten Leidesgenossen(innen) lag und an dem herrlichen Wetter. In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal (ab Mitte November dann vielleicht auch mal bei KFL  ).

Grüße in den Abend
Mathok


----------



## kreischkäfer (29. Oktober 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> ...die obligatorische Zigarette danach...



seit wann rauchst du?


----------



## Mathok (29. Oktober 2006)

der liebe Gotthat uns doch nicht umsonst mit ZWEI lungenflügeln ausgestattet . 





Nein, ich natürlich nicht... ich hab mein Bike ja auch noch nicht geduscht


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2006)

Langeweile  am Sonntagmorgen?

das muss nicht sein.

Um 10:00 Uhr starten wir in Linde eine Runde durch den Herbstwald 


Schnell hier anmelden!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (7. November 2006)

Schon wieder Langeweile? Da wird eine Nachbehandlung fällig! Hier gehts zur kostenlose Medikamentenausgabe: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3485


----------



## Malcom (7. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3567

wer am Samstag dem Karnevalsgetue aus dem Weg gehen will...mit kleiner Pause im Elan zur Erfrischung durch ein Weizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (11. November 2006)

Ich sag sicherheitshalber mal. morgen findet ja die sonntagstour statt. die findet wetterunabhängig statt . also ich bin da!

gruß
martin


----------



## Mathok (12. November 2006)

Zum Fazit:

Heute trafen sich trotz verregneter Nacht sieben wagemutiger Biker pünktlich um 10 Uhr am Rewe zu Lindlar . Leider machten sich dann jedoch nur sechs auf den Weg in die herbstliche Natur, da bei Ghosty9 die Technik versagte    schade, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben!
Über einen tief schlammigen Zufahrtsweg (ja, wir wollen es nicht beschönigen ) ging es dann durch die Steinbrüche hoch zum Steinhauerpfad. Dabei wurde uns bewusst, dass es in den letzten beiden Tagen doch öfter als gedacht geregnet hatte und sowohl Bike als auch Biker nicht wie Jesus Christ Superstar trocken über den Untergrund schweben können  einer weniger !
Der getreue Rest (Schauferl, Ommer, Mathes 245, Velosophenjup und Mathok) nahmen dann, dreckig war man jetzt ja eh schon, den Steinhauerpfad unter die Stollen und am Fernsehturm die Abfahrt Richtung Zentrum. Vorher schlidderten wir jedoch noch über einen Wiesen-Singletrail Richtung Friedhof. Anschließend suchten wir uns dann einen Weg durch die lindlarer Großbaustelle am Edeka Richtung Freizeitpark, was orientierungsmäßig das größte Problem des heutigen Tages darstellte.
Über den unteren Brückentrail, bzw. den Schlossteich ging es dann zum nächsten Anstieg; auf dessen Gipfel die Gruppe eine Brotzeit zu sich nahm und anschließend über den oberen Törchenweg den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation suchte und fand.
Zum Segelflugplatz ging es dann, in Erinnerung an die Anfänge der Tour, über die Straße. Dort verabschiedeten sich in Richtung Heimat: Schauferl und Ommer, während Velosophenjup, Mathes und Mathok noch dem L-Weg Richtung Burg folgten um anschließend ins Industriegebiet abzubiegen, wo natürlich kurz vor Ende noch mal leichter Nieselregen einsetzten musste.
Nach zwei kurzen Hängen machte sich das verbliebene Triumvirat dann Richtung Lindlar auf den Rückweg, ab wo jeder wieder seiner Heimat zustrebte.

Ich bedanke mich bei ALLEN Mitfahrern/innen für die schöne Tourbegleitung, die netten Gespräche, die fröhlichen Gesichter und hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen in Köln, Linde, Lindlar oder sonst wo...

lg
Martin


----------



## Ommer (12. November 2006)

Das erwartete Regenwetter blieb aus bis auf einige windige Schauer ab 13:00 Uhr. Es war eine schöne Herbstsonntagmorgentour. Mein Heimweg von Holz über den L-Weg zog sich noch recht lang.
Es gab kein Geschrei, keine Mücken und sonstige Unannehmlichkeiten.
Vielen Dank an Ritter *Mathok* für die kundige Führung! 
Schade, dass Ghosty9´s Gabel den Geist aufgab .

Bis zum nächstenmal

Achim


----------



## ralf (12. November 2006)

... ich beneide euch um die nette Tour ...  

Hat ja so richtig viele Trödelpunkte gegeben!  



Ommer schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, dass Ghosty9´s Gabel den Geist aufgab .
> 
> Bis zum nächstenmal
> ...



  ,  war etwa Klaus @Redking dabei?   

Habe gehört (ja, ich war sogar dabei), daß der sich speziell mit Ghosty9's Gabel bestens auskennt ...   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ghosty9 (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

das war sicher wieder eine schöne Tour  ! Schade, dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte - leider hat mir Manitou einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht   
Ich hoffe, dass mein Bike noch vor Indien wieder fährt und ich auch ein paar Trödelpunkte einfahren kann  

bis demnächst

Serena


----------



## Mathok (12. November 2006)

Wenn die Götter wieder besänftigt sind, kannst du ja auch mal ne Tour bei dir in Köln/Wesseling reinstellen. Da waren wir noch gar nicht!


----------



## Mattes245 (13. November 2006)

Hallo, etwas verspätet auch von mir eine Danksagung: 

- an *Mathok* für die schönen Trails  (auch wenn ich hin und wieder mal gekniffen hab  )

- an alle anderen Mitfahrer, es hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Viele Grüße, und bis zum nächstenmal!  

Mathias


----------



## Ghosty9 (14. November 2006)

@Mathok

Wesseling eher weniger, da gibt's nur Feldwege. Ansonsten ja gerne, muß allerdings gestehen, ich hab mir bisher selbst noch keine Tour ausgedacht  

Hab 'mal mit dem Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens telefoniert    So wie's aussieht muß die Gabel eingeschickt werden  und solange bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eine Leihgabel-evtl. Starrgabel


----------



## Malcom (16. November 2006)

Hab schonmal für das sonnige Wochenende vorgesort
Hier sind ein paar Leckerbissen

Sa 13:30 am Petz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3635
So 10:00 in Linde an der Kirche: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3633

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (16. November 2006)

Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Samstag hängt von einige Variablen ab

*Schon wach und zurück in Lindlar
*Eltern überzeugt das ich, gerade zurück am Geb, biken gehn will
*Kopfschmerzen nicht zu schlimm


----------



## Malcom (17. November 2006)

für den ersten Punkt werde ich sorgen 
hab die Startzeit aber noch ne halbe Stunde nach hinten gelegt


----------



## Mathok (17. November 2006)

für den letzten ich - so oder so 
pizza ist gerade im ofen, bier im kühlschrank - also bis gleich!


----------



## Malcom (17. November 2006)

gibt es pizza bei dir?


----------



## Mathok (17. November 2006)

psssst - nicht so laut -> icq  

nein, aber selbstfabriziert - also ohne garantie. dann haben wir noch selbst gekaufte frikadellen, die gianni bringt nen nudelsalat mit und fladenbrot. das ganze dürft ihr dann mit bier, cola und vodka+xxx runterspülen

achja: bring sicherheitshalber ne neue Hose mit, du weisst ja: aus fehlen lernt man, wenn man nicht gerade ****** heißt


----------



## Ommer (17. November 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hab schonmal für das sonnige Wochenende vorgesort
> Hier sind ein paar *Leckerbissen*
> 
> Sa 13:30 am Petz:
> ...



Ist das auch was für Trödler? 

fragt Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ist das auch was für Trödler?
> 
> fragt Achim



Hi Achim,

im Prinzip ja. Leider gestaltet meine Tochter den Samstag bereits mit der Teilnahme an einem Turnwettkampf in Herkenrath. Da drückt dann die Ganze Familie live die Daumen ... 

Sonntag muß ich mal schaun ...  
Arbeite derzeit sehr viel - das wäre dann mein einziger freier Tag ... ... schaun mer mal.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (17. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

viel Erfolg für Deine Tochter morgen!

Am Sonntag könnten wir hinter den Yeti-Rittern herfahren....

.....so zum Spaß....

Abendgruß nach Kölle

Achim


----------



## Mathok (17. November 2006)

Nicht hinterherfahren -> mitfahren heißt die Devise

Viele Grüße von Kreischkäfer, >Malcom, Mathes Heuki und natürlich mir


----------



## Ommer (18. November 2006)

Schöne Samstagstour 

Malcom zeigte uns nette Wege rund um und in Lindlar.






hier fährt er auf dem Steinhauerpfad der Sonne entgegen......


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. November 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Nicht hinterherfahren -> mitfahren heißt die Devise
> 
> Viele Grüße von Kreischkäfer, >Malcom, Mathes _Heuki_ und natürlich mir



Sach mal Mathok, darf heuki nicht im Team Yeti-Ritter mitfahrn??
Morgen ist der letztmögliche Termin zur Anmeldung......


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (18. November 2006)

Doch klar, habs ihm sogar vorgeschlagen, aber er hat(te) andere Pläne. Wenn er sich aber noch anmelden möchte, meine Stimme hat er


----------



## Mattes245 (19. November 2006)

Guten Morgen, bin heute bei der Tour nicht dabei! Mein Knie bereitet mir schmerzen, werd mich mal schonen.  

Viel Spaß!
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2006)

Schöne Sonntagmorgentour 

 Malcom zeigte uns nette Wege zwischen Lindlar und Kürten.

Bei strömendem traf der Trödelkönig am Treffpunkt in Linde ein. Teampartner Mattes hatte wegen Knie-Aua abgesagt. 

Hmm, keiner da...es kommt auch 10 Minuten lang niemand.
Als ich mich gerade allein aufmachen wollte, sah ich zwei Yeti-Ritter durch den Regen kommen .

Nun ab nach Kürten! Es ging hoch und runter, es war alles naß, kein Staub, keine Mücken, keine Hitze, keine Haftung (der Reifen), einmal fuhr mein Vorderrad nach links während ich geradeaus wollte, ein andermal überholte mich mein Hinterrad.....den Yeti-Rittern machte das alles nichts, sie nahmen jeden sich bietenden Trail mit....

Es war ein großes Vergnügen 


Montagsgruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (21. November 2006)

Meine Mum wollte mich zwar zuerst nicht ins Haus lassen, aber auch mir hats großen Spass gemacht! Lob an Malcom für die sachkundige Führung und Ommer für die nette Begleitung trotz eher feuchten Bedingungen, sowie die gute Idee für unseren Heimweg! Ein besonderer Dank auch an den netten Postboten den wir noch trafen und der sich trotz Dauerregen die Zeit für ein 30 Min. Gespräch nahm   !

lg in den Abend
Mathok

@Mathes: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mathok (21. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188030&page=11

was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes245 (21. November 2006)

@Mathok: sehr gute Idee! Bin dabei  Herr Ommer bestimmt auch!?


Noch was von meiner Seite, also Weihnachten rückt näher und da soll ein zweites Bike her! 
Bin nach langem suchen zu den folgenden gekommen:


*Ghost* ERT 7500/9000 
*Specialized* Enduro Expert/Pro FSR 
 

oder doch besser rocky, stevens, drössiger, scott, giant? 

Ghost: Preis/Leistung! bzw. ausstattung, und den selben Federweg. Brauche ein Fully mit dem ich auch noch den Berg hochkomme  

könnt ja mal eure meinungen, anregungen etc. schreiben ....


----------



## kreischkäfer (21. November 2006)

@Mathok: ich bin dabei, sofern ich ein Auto zum Transport nach Lindlar hab

@Mattes: Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht was die beiden Ghost Bikes kosten, aber wenn, dann das 9000. Meinste beim Speci Bike noch das 2006er Modell. Falls es das 07er ist: Das wiegt zwar nur 12kg aber hat ne Doppelbrückengabel. Ist dann nicht ganz so wendig. 

Noch ein Vorschlag von mir wäre das Torque Limited von Canyon. Aber da sind die Lieferzeiten recht lang. Und das 2006er Modell könnte evtl. nicht mehr lieferbar sein 

zu Rocky: absolute Topmarke, aber mir gefällt eigentlich nur das Switch und das RMX. Ich denke mal die sind dir zu DH-lastig  .

btw. Berge kommt man immer hoch


----------



## Mathok (21. November 2006)

notfalls schiebend 

aber das Angebot steht, kannst dir das Enduro immer für ne Probefahrt ausleihen kommen. Ich weiss es ja in guten Händen und die Größe sollte ja auch passen.

Aber kein Bike kaufen das dir JETZT genau passt - wenn man den Federweg hat fängt man auch irgendwann an ihn zu nutzen.


----------



## Mattes245 (22. November 2006)

@kreischkäfer: Also wenn Enduro dann das 2006 er Modell! Das neue find ich ,  
über das Torque bzw. ESX hab ich im Forum viel gelesen, würde danach auch eher zum Torque tendieren, ist vom Gewicht her kaum ein unterschied, aber das 07 Modell wäre noch besser, wobei das sicher ne Preisfrage ist. 





als nächstes von Ghost wäre neben ERT auch das hier super: 





@Mathok: ne das Bike sollte schon so ausgelegt sein das ich die nächste Jahre "reinwachsen" kann, wobei ich da die Fahrtechnik meine, körperlich sollte es natürlich passen.


Ich denke schon das man mit allen den Berg hoch kommt, für Marathon-Runden nehme ich eh das Hardtail  
...soll ja das zweit Bike werden


----------



## kreischkäfer (22. November 2006)

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass es wie 2006 auch, mehrere Varianten des Torque geben wird. Vom preislichen her dürfte eins davon sicherlich passen. Das teuerste Torque 2006 hat glaub ich 3000 EUR gekostet. Denke die behalten in etwa die Preise bei wie in 2006. Das Northshore von Ghost ist auch ein schöner Freerider und etwas günstiger als ein Torque Limited. Mir gefällt allerdings das Torque besser . Aber letzten Endes ist es ja deine Entscheidung.
Wegen dem Enduro kannste ja mal beim Görg anfragen. Vielleicht kann er noch eins besorgen.


----------



## Malcom (22. November 2006)

Hi,

ich würde eher zum Ghost tendieren, der einzige Nachteil wäre halt, das man die Sattelstütze nicht komplett absenken kann, auf sowas sollte man immer nen wenig achten. Kann man aber gut mit ner Teleskopstütze wie an meinem Bike umgehen.
Das Ghost hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass Fred, du und ich dann alle die gleiche Proll-Gabel haben


----------



## kreischkäfer (22. November 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> Das Ghost hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass Fred, du und ich dann alle die gleiche Proll-Gabel haben



Ich würde sagen das ist das entscheidendste Kaufkriterium


----------



## Malcom (23. November 2006)

Nachtrag zur Sonntagstour:

Ein paar kleine Fotos, leider sind die nicht so toll, irgendwie war direkt die Linse beschlagen *g*


----------



## Derk (23. November 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188030&page=11
> 
> was haltet ihr von der Idee?


 
Hallo,

ich mußte meine für Sonntag vorgesehene Tour leider absagen.  Es ist leider derzeit ungewiss, ob ich mich am Wochenende in Köln aufhalten oder in die Schweiz fahren muß.

Aber danke für Euer Interesse  .

Gruß
DErk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes245 (23. November 2006)

@Derk:  schade! aber beim nächsten mal sind wir dann alle dabei! 

@all: Modelle aus 2006 Preise: Ghost ERT 9000 2699, Northshore 2159 wobei da bestimmt noch was geht  
womit hab ich denn in den nächsten Jahren mehr spaß? Das North wiegt zwar 16,6 kg also gut 2 kg mehr, aber das werd ich schon noch verkraften. (im hinterkopf steht da ja immer noch das HT in der Garage)

@Malcom: proll-gabel... wobei mir die Pike auf dem ERT von den Daten her auch sehr gut gefällt ...erzählt mal was über eure proll Gabel, kann man die sperren?


----------



## kreischkäfer (23. November 2006)

Hi Mattes,

gehts bergauf, dann wird dir das ERT 9000 sicher mehr Spaß machen aufgrund des geringeren Gewichtes. Bergab ist grundsätzlich das Northshore vorne, da es höhere Reserven in Sachen Federweg und Robustheit besitzt sowie eine auf Freeride ausgelegte Geometrie.

"Unsere Gabel" (MZ66) gibts ja beim neuen Northshore nicht mehr. Sie ist nicht sperrbar, aber darauf kann ich verzichten, weil ich mit dem Ansprechverhalten super zufrieden bin. Im neuen Northshore ist ja die Totem von RS verbaut, die du fürs Uphillen auf 135mm runtertraveln kannst. Wie gut diese nun im Vergleich zur 66 von MZ abschneidet, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn du allerdings eine Gabel möchtest, die travelbar ist und bewährte Qualität sowie super Fahreigenschaften aufweist, dann würde ich zur 66 SL 1 ATA greifen. Sie hat wie die Totem 180mm Federweg und ist travelbar auf 140mm.






Oh hab gerade gesehen, dass du dich auf die 2006er Modelle beziehst . Hoffe dir hilft das trotzdem schon mal weiter. Wenn du mein Bike mal fahren möchtest, kannste das am Wochenende gerne machen.


----------



## Malcom (23. November 2006)

So es ist wieder so weit...eine kleine Tour am Samstag "morgen"...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3674

Jeder sollte 3  für nen Weizen mitbringen  

Sonntags findet sehr wahrscheinlich auch ne Tour statt, nur wir (Fred, Martin, Matthes und ich) wissen noch nicht wann wir wieder aus Köln da sind, und ob wir noch gehen / fahren können 


Bis dann!


----------



## kreischkäfer (23. November 2006)

Ich fahr an beiden Tagen, egal in welchem Zustand


----------



## Derk (24. November 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> So es ist wieder so weit...eine kleine Tour am Samstag "morgen"...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3674
> 
> ...


 

Nur so mal ganz allgemein für Ortsfremde:

"Rewe XL (früher Petz / Dahl)"​Wo ist denn das  ?

Auf meiner KlickTell finde ich nur einen Eintrag für "REWE";  dieses Geschäft ist aber nicht in Lindlar-City gelegen !​


----------



## Mathok (24. November 2006)

Das ist in 51789 Lindlar auf der Dr. Meinerzhagen Straße! Hausnummer 10 (ungefähr da, wo die Dr. Meinerzhagen Str. die Marktgasse schneidet - ist auch ein P eingezeichnet http://www.lindlar.de/karte/strassenverzeichnis/index.php). Wenn man jedoch von Köln nach Lindlar fährt muss man immer nur geradeaus fahren!

Also Köln auf die Autobahn Richtung Olpe, Abfahrt Untereschbach runter. Dort dann rechts abbiegen und IMMER geradeaus (bestimmt so 15km). Man passiert dann irgendwann das Ortsschild Lindlar, fährt gerade über zwei Kreuzungen und sieht dann auf der linken Seite den Rewe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (24. November 2006)

Hallo Malcom, hallo Mathok,
habe euch letzte Woche auf dem Parkplatz beim Aldi getroffen, Regen ohne Ende... nicht aber für den eifrig redenden Postboten ... Ich werde mich mal euren Tourqualen ergeben und freu mich auf nen wilden Ritt rund um Lindlar.


----------



## Mathok (24. November 2006)

Wunderbar, wir freuen uns!


----------



## Ommer (24. November 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Das ist in 51789 Lindlar auf der Dr. Meinerzhagen Straße! Hausnummer 10 (ungefähr da, wo die Dr. Meinerzhagen Str. die Marktgasse schneidet - ist auch ein P eingezeichnet http://www.lindlar.de/karte/strassenverzeichnis/index.php). Wenn man jedoch von Köln nach Lindlar fährt muss man immer nur geradeaus fahren!
> 
> Also Köln auf die Autobahn Richtung Olpe, Abfahrt Untereschbach runter. Dort dann rechts abbiegen und IMMER geradeaus (bestimmt so 15km). Man passiert dann irgendwann das Ortsschild Lindlar, fährt gerade über zwei Kreuzungen und sieht dann auf der linken Seite den Rewe!



@ Derk:

Als alternativer Startpunkt bietet sich der Parkplatz in Linde, Josefsstraße an. Um 10:20 gehts da los. Wir fahren dann über den alten Bahndamm nach Lindlar.

@altenlinde:

Hier wird niemand gequält, wir quälen uns nur selbst 


Grüße
Achim


----------



## Derk (24. November 2006)

Hallo Achim,

wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich gegen 10:20 Uhr in Linde auf dem bekannten Parkplatz.

Gruß Derk


----------



## Ommer (24. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich gegen 10:20 Uhr in Linde auf dem bekannten Parkplatz.
> 
> Gruß Derk




*Du schaffst es!* 


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (25. November 2006)

Herzlichen Dank dem Guide der heutigen Tour, dem ich baldige und dauerhafte Besserung wünsche.

Zwar standen Tourlänge und - dauer heute in einem reziproken Verhältnis, wofür allerdings ausschließlich ursächlich waren :

a) Wetter
b) Bodenbeschaffenheit
c) Schwierigkeit der Trails
d) Unterhaltungsbedürfnis der Teilnehmer 
(und danke, dass Ihr anderen immer auf mich gewartet habt und jegliches Lästern unterließt)
Gruß
Derk


----------



## altenlinde (27. November 2006)

Es war ne coole Tour rund um Lindlar mit Trails, die ich ab sofort in meine Trainingsrunden aufnehmen werde !!! Danke Malcam und Mathok für die gute Führung !!! Danke aber auch an alle Mitfahrer für die guten und positiven Unterhaltungen während der Fahrt , hat mächtig Spass gemacht !!! Ich hoffe, dass wir uns in der Besetzung wiedersehen werden ...


----------



## Ommer (27. November 2006)

War eine angenehme Tour am Samstag, nach dem Start im Regen wars doch überwiegend trocken von oben. 

Weizen mit Banane kannte ich bisher nicht, man lernt nie aus 

@altenlinde:
Wann sind Deine Trainingsrunden? Abends?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (27. November 2006)

[
@altenlinde:
Wann sind Deine Trainingsrunden? Abends?


Gruß
Achim[/QUOTE]

@Ommer
Hi Achim,
Komme grade wieder von ner KLEINEN  Tour, Steinhauerpfad ... 
Ich fahre eigentlich ziemlich sporadisch. Die Dunkelheit läßt ja abends nicht mehr viel zu.  Aber dann fahre ich halt morgens ... Hast du Lust mal mitzufahren ??? Null Problem, sage mir, wann ...


----------



## Ommer (27. November 2006)

altenlinde schrieb:


> [
> 
> @Ommer
> Hi Achim,
> ...



Sonntag früh so um 9:00 wäre mir angenehm ,
das ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.....

Eben war ich 90 min im Dunkeln unterwegs nach Olpe, aber nur über Straße. Es war angenehme Luft, trocken. In Olpe zwitscherten laute Vögel in einem Garten, später meinte ich Grillen zirpen zu hören (Ende November ), es war aber nur die Kette, die leise nach Öl wimmerte. Kühe lagen friedlich auf der Weide.

Auf der Abfahrt von Reudenbach sah ich kurz den Mond an, _übersah _und _überfuhr _fast den Fuchs, der von links nach rechts im Galopp die Straße querte - ohne Licht, der Depp!

So, jetzt werd ich was essen 

Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (27. November 2006)

Sonntag früh so um 9:00 wäre mir angenehm ,
das ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.....    

DAS IST JA GAR NICHT MEINE ZEIT ... 
Wie sieht es denn so freitags aus, nachmittags oder so ?? Kannst Deinen Nachbarn ( Ulli H. ) ja mal antackern, vielleicht will er ja auch mal mit. Denn zu mehreren macht es doch auch mehr Spaß !!!  
Mich interessieren die Strecken Linde Richtung Olpe - Kürten - Biesfeld usw. Und ich denke doch mal, dass Du Dich dort westentaschenmäßig auskennst !!!
Und samstags überlassen wir Malcam die Führung ...


----------



## Malcom (27. November 2006)

Hi Wolfgang,

klar werde ich auch weiterhin Touren eintragen es gibt noch viele Singletrails zu entdecken, ich könnte da noch folgende Reviere anbieten:

- Linde / Kürten (da gibts sehr viele nette Trails)
- Frielingsdorf / Scheel
- Schmitzhöhe (Brombacher Berg) / Holzer Kopf / Hohkeppel
- Obersteeg / Hufenstuhl

Bin mir sicher das Achim auch noch sehr viele Trails kennt, von denen ich auch noch nichts gehört habe 

..so und jetzt mal zu meinem Tourenbericht 

ach PS: Malcom nicht Malcam ^^
ich wollte meinen Nick ja eigentlich eh mal ändern, aber das geht scheinbar nicht ohne weiteres


----------



## Malcom (27. November 2006)

Tourenbeschreibung vom Samstag 25.11:
Um Punkt 11 Uhr (na ja der Guide war natürlich im Grunde wieder der letzte, aber daran haben sich hoffentlich schon alle gewöhnt).
Mit von der Partie waren: Mathok-Martin, kreischi-Fred, Trödel-Achim, Matthes-Matthes, Malcom-Martin und neu von der Partie: Derk-Derk, und 
Altenlinde-Wolfgang

Los gings noch ein wenig verregnet am Dahl, Kaufhof, Multistore, Petz, Rewe was auch immer..der Regen war aber sehr bald weg und es war nur noch der Boden nass und rutschig, also ein SUPER Wetter zum Biken. Vom Startpunkt aus ging es dann hoch zur Jugendherberge Richtung Industriegebiet, dort wartete ein kleines Stück Singletrail und zwei steile Hänge, die super rutschig waren, so dass mir ein kleiner Kicker wie schon einmal fast zum Verhängnis wurde.

Dann gings hoch zum Fernsehturm, vorher, nachdem ich meine netten Mitfahrer bereits eine Stunde mit lauten einer lauten nervigen, schleifenden Bremsscheibe den letzten Nerv geraubt habe, wollte ich aber doch mal der Ursache nach gehen, woher die Geräusche genau kamen, dazu ein paar kleine Bilder:

















Am nächsten Morgen haben Fred und ich dann die Beläge gewechselt, ich habe selten ein Rad gesehen, was sich so schlecht gedreht hat  Na ja, hab ja noch die Originalverpackung der Beläge, dafür krieg ich bei Ebay bestimmt noch was. Ich habe es im übrigen noch nie geschafft, selbst den Stahl von den Belägen abzubremsen auf ein paar Millimeter, na ja kommen eh bald neue Bremsen *hihi*.

Bei dem Belagwechsel ist mir noch ne Kleinigkeit aufgefallen:






So...zurück zur Tour

Oben am Fernsehturm angekommen, gings dann auf den wunderschönen Steinhauerpfad, dessen rutschige Auffahrten immer wieder eine Herausforderung sind. Nach der kleinen inneren Runde, sah man über Altenlindes Gesicht schon ein breites Grinsen rutschen. Als Mathok äußerst elegant an einem Baumstamm hängenblieb, den er umfahren wollte, und anschließend in einer erstaunlichen langsamen Geschwindigkeit umkippte konnte man auf den anderen Gesichtern ebenfalls ein deutliches Lächeln erkennen.

Danach kam noch der berühmte Downhill vom Fernsehturm Richtung Lindlar City (zum Elan Zwischenstop)

Nach der momentanen Tragepassage (dank an die Holzfäller und die gefällten Bäume...aber na ja als Mountainbiker macht man eh im Grunde mehr den Weg kaputt) folgte ein momentan nicht verblockter Weg (dank an den oder die Spinner, die Mountainbiker fällen wollen) ging es über den noch recht jungfräulichen Wiesen-Singletrail, der herrlich rutschig war.

Danach kam noch eine kleine Steilabfahrt ( für einige von uns ) und eine süße, kleine Treppenabfahrt. Anschließend genossen fast alle ein leckeres 
Bananenweizen (außer Derk, der nur ein Bier "wollte"  und Matthes der  Fahrer).  

Nach der kleinen Pause trennten sich die Wege (Derk, Matthes und Achim fuhren nach Hause Richtung Linde), während der Rest noch ein paar Treppen durch die City gefahren sind (Vielen Dank nochmal an das Orchester und Martin, der die Musiker freundlich zur Seite gebeten hatte: "kommen da noch mehr...könnt ihr mal die Treppe freimachen...").

Danach kamen noch die Realschultreppen, und der berühmte Park-Trail mit 3 Mini-Treppensprüngen und eine Bunnyhop Übungsstelle. Sowie der wunderbare Singletrail am Trimm-Dich-Pfad und der Singletrail durch den Freizeitpark. Angekommen am Museumsparkplatz und einem letzten schönen Sprung (dank guter Federung für Fred nicht allzu schmerzhaft) trennten sich auch die letzten Wege.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour (die wird allerdings für mich wohl leider noch was warten müssen). War heute beim Arzt, der eine Ischias Nervenreizung diagnostizierte, aber ist ja auch egal, ich muss eh erstmal das Bike flicken lassen.


Bis dann

und keep on riding!


----------



## kreischkäfer (27. November 2006)

> [...]und einem letzten schönen Sprung (dank guter Federung für Fred nicht allzu schmerzhaft)[...]



spielst du jetzt auf meine Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Handgelenk an?

die ist nämlich zum Glück nach mehr als 8-monatiger Leidenszeit weg


----------



## Malcom (27. November 2006)

nein auf ganz andere Schmerzen...kennst du das wenn man von den Pedalen abrutscht und auf den Rahmen knallt?  
kommt auch vor wenn eine Sattelstütze bricht oder wenn man probiert die rutschigen längslaufenden, runden Hölzer zu umfahren..


----------



## kreischkäfer (27. November 2006)

ach du meinst DEN Sprung 

naja da reden wir jetzt nicht drüber 

brauche halt neue Pedale und Schuhe


----------



## Mathok (27. November 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> oder wenn man probiert die rutschigen längslaufenden, runden Hölzer zu umfahren..



und das sagst du mir JETZT 
und dabei sollte mein Erstgeborener nach dir benannt werden MARTIN


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. November 2006)

Hallo Achim ,
wo ist die Tour am Mittwoch , ich meine ich habe gestern etwas gelesen    , und wollte mich heute eintragen  aber der Termin ist weg .   .


----------



## Malcom (28. November 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> und dabei sollte mein Erstgeborener nach dir benannt werden MARTIN



puh der Katastrophe wäre ich nochmal knapp entgangen...
aber ist ja eh egal...wie du weißt ist das Thema "Familienplanung" für uns beide eh schon in sehr weiter Ferne.. 



Muss morgen wieder zum Arzt...hoffe ich kriege nicht nochmal 4 Spritzen in den Ischias Nerv...werde ihn auch mal fragen, ob ich trotzdem biken darf *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (28. November 2006)

soll ich dir nochmal erzählen wie ein arzt reagieren kann, bzw was er sagen wird:"zehn tage ruhighalten hab ich gesagt! was haben sie gemacht - biken?! &%"$T=/%$&  (wird hier nicht übersetzt)"!



Martin wäre aber schön gewesen, die drei "Ms". Und natürlich noch der Mathes. warum heißt der Fred eigentlich Fred? Sollen wir ihn nicht einfach Maurice nennen?


----------



## Malcom (28. November 2006)

Oh ja mein Arzt wird sich auch freuen, der darf nicht erfahren, dass ich heute snooken war 

Ne Maurice ist dumm..nur Esel heißen Maurice...
Ich wäre für...Maikäfer...


----------



## Mathok (28. November 2006)

Maikäfer ist gut, passt perfekt zum Avatar/Nick! Dann wär das ja demokratisch entschieden .


----------



## Malcom (28. November 2006)

Gut das wir eine Demokratie haben 
Dann wäre das Drama auch endlich geklärt *g*


----------



## Ommer (29. November 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Achim ,
> wo ist die Tour am Mittwoch , ich meine ich habe gestern etwas gelesen    , und wollte mich heute eintragen  aber der Termin ist weg .
> .






Oh Schreck, oh Schreck, der Termin ist weg!


Hallo Sven,

ich dachte, im Dunkeln möchte niemand fahren, daher hatte ich den Termin rausgenommen. Jetzt ist der Termin wieder im LMB, allerdings 18:00 Uhr, Geht das auch?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (29. November 2006)

altenlinde schrieb:


> Sonntag früh so um 9:00 wäre mir angenehm ,
> das ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.....
> 
> DAS IST JA GAR NICHT MEINE ZEIT ...
> ...




Freitags hat Herr Mattes etwas mehr Zeit, ich eher weniger.....

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, oh Schreck, der Termin ist weg!
> 
> 
> Hallo Sven,
> ...



Na ja Dunkel wird es ab 17:00 Uhr ja schon . Daher  . Habe mich eingetragen  . So weit ich weiß fährt der Ralf im KFL


----------



## altenlinde (29. November 2006)

Hallo Martin,
freue mich schon auf Deine hoffentlich baldige Genesung ... LOSS JONN !!!

Hi Achim,
wir werden schon noch Termine finden, an denen wir unseren Stress ausbiken können  ! Gestern war es mir echt zu dunkel, da weiss man nie, wer einem mit 4 Rädern entgegen kommt     Ich hoffe aber. Ihr hattet ne gute Runde unterm Pneu  ! Ich habe mir jetzt dank Deines Schwärmens den fetten Albert bestellt, bin ganz wild drauf    !

Bevor ich es vergesse, nen Bikergruss an alle Mitfahrer des letzten Samstags     !


----------



## Malcom (29. November 2006)

Na ja ich kriege morgen wie am Montag auch schon nochmal 4 Spritze direkt in den Nerv...unglaublicher Schmerz

Dann nehme ich heute noch paar Tabletten (Nebenwirkungen: Magengeschwüre, Schwindelanfälle, etc..), ich glaube die sollen nur von den anderen Schmerzen ablenken..

Werde aber auf jedenfall ne Bikepause einlegen, am 8.12 hole ich mein Rad auch erst wieder beim Görg ab, habs mal abgeschoben, damit ich nicht auf dumme Idee komme *g*

Euch aber viel Spaß bei euren Touren, und allen Yetis..PUNKTE SAMMELN!


----------



## Mathok (29. November 2006)

Gruß zurück


----------



## Ommer (30. November 2006)

Gestern um 18:00 Uhr in Linde:

Kettenfresser und Ommer starteten im Dunkeln in Richtung Westen. Vorbei am Spielplatz der 
Rampensäue
durchs Ommertal und Sülztal nach Georghausen. Aufwärts durchs Kollenbachtal nach Ahlendung und runter nach Eichhof. Wieder hoch nach Weier, Petersberg, Offermannsberg, Bornen und Forsten. Von Ommerborn über den L-Weg nach Oberbüschem-Campingplatz, zurück durch Hartegasse und Heibach, Steinbach nach Linde.

In den Tälern gabs Nebel, auf den Höhen Mondschein und Stille. 

So kamen 40 km und 525 hm in 3 Stunden zusammen.

Bis zum nächstenmal
grüßt Achim


----------



## Mattes245 (30. November 2006)

@altenlinde: Viele Grüße zurück! hoffe auf eine baldige Tour  

@Malcom: GUTE BESSERUNG!    (denk an das Allheilmittel Schlibowitz  ) zur Not tut es auch ne Coke aber light  

@all: bei mir ist Freitagnachmittag & Samstag wieder Baustelle angesagt, müssen noch die neue Garage ausschachten. Sonntag kann ich noch nicht genau sagen  

Viele Grüße MATTES


----------



## altenlinde (30. November 2006)

Hi Mattes, alter Baulöwe  
klar biken wir demnächst mal ne Tour !!! Was macht denn das Christkind ? Hast du Deinen Wunschzettel fertig ?? Ich meine den aus Carbon  
Ansonsten schon mal gutes Gelingen bei der Bikegarage !!!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Malcom (30. November 2006)

Matthes schrieb:
			
		

> @Malcom: GUTE BESSERUNG!  (denk an das Allheilmittel Schlibowitz  ) zur Not tut es auch ne Coke aber light



Da ist die Heilung ja schlimmer als die Krankheit!


----------



## Ommer (30. November 2006)

Malcom schrieb:


> Da ist die Heilung ja schlimmer als die Krankheit!




Nimm ein ordentliches *Bier!*


Gute Besserung, Martin!



Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2006)

Hier meine Eindrücke der Tour am Mittwoch mit dem Achim:
Die Fahrt mit dem Auto nach Lindlar verriet mir schon das es Nebelig heute wird  . Am Treffpunkt  angekommen wurde ich beim Schuhanziehen um 17:45 Uhr schon vom Achim begrüßt.  Ein kurzes Gespräch entwickelte sich im Bezug auf die Beleuchtung ( nichts ungewöhnliches um diese Uhrzeit   ) . Anschließend sind wir 10 Minuten früher schon gestartet ( WP-P ) . Es ging rauf und runter , über die fertig gestellte Betonbrücke  , mal am Fluss lang , mal rüber durch den Wald . In den Tälern war die Sicht nicht gerade die Beste  was mit dem Nebel zu tun hatte. Auf den Bergen was es dafür um so schöner  . Der Bodenbeschaffenheit war nicht gerade trocken  was dazu führte das das Rad bei der Zielankunft dem entsprechend aussah    . Aber das Trat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch tat.  
Achim immer wieder gerne  . Als Guide einfach nur Spitze   , aber ob ich die ganzen Dorfnamen behalten kann glaube ich nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes245 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, startet am morgigen Sonntag den 1. Advent eine kleine Tour durchs Bergische?

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Mathok (3. Dezember 2006)

bin gerade erst nach hause gekommen und geh jetzt erstmal was schlafen . werde aber wohl so gegen vier/fünf zu ner kleinen "tour" aufbrechen. aber wohl eher weniger km fahren, als mehr im stadtkern und kurz drumherum was "spielen" gehen, bzw trails abklappern.


----------



## Malcom (4. Dezember 2006)

noch nen kleiner nachtrag zum zum arztbesuch am DO 

hab ihn gefragt, was besser sei, laufen oder radfahren..
"radfahren ist besser, fahren sie mountainbike" - "ja" - "ist es gut gefedert?" - "ja" (in gedanken: 170mm vorne, 195 hinten, und 20kg *g*)
- "ok wenn es gut gefedert ist, ist das gut, sie sollte nur bergab aus dem sattel gehen und damit die stöße absorbiern" (in gedanken: "klar, muss ich sowieso, bei den trails )

dann dachte ich, wäre es erledigt:

"ach ja, große schläge von unten sollten unter allen umständen vermieden werden" - *hust*

na ja, aber was soll man machen, wenn die treppen auf dem weg liegen, und die sprünge...hihi


----------



## Mattes245 (5. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252465


Was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi Achim, zu ´ner richtig gemütlichen  Morgenrunde rund um Lindlar hat der _Montana_ mal wieder grosse Lust. Und dann am zweiten Advent erst recht. Ich bringe auch etwas Gebäck mit. Coole  Zeit 9:00 Uhr. Ist dann noch dunkel bei euch ? Brauche ich etwa Morgenlicht ?  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## Ommer (5. Dezember 2006)

The early bird catches the worm


Hallo Guido, 
Licht ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, nur etwas Getränk, Gebäck.....usw.

und Zeit zum Langsamfahren 

9:00 ist eine gute Zeit, so wie am vergangenen Sonntag in der Ville mit Derk.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (5. Dezember 2006)

VERDAMMT!! Da wollte ich meinen Geburtstag mit der Family feiern, am 17.12....na ja denke da bleibt mir wohl keine andere Wahl als den zu verlegen und mir mal das Streckchen anzugucken *g*


----------



## Mathok (5. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich da in Linkeln bin können wir uns das gerne (wetterunabhängig) angucken. Kann aber nix versprechen. Falls das nicht klappt erwarte ich eine ausführlichST bebilderte Zusammenfassung


----------



## Derk (7. Dezember 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> 9:00 ist eine gute Zeit, so wie am vergangenen Sonntag in der Ville mit Derk.
> 
> Gruß
> Achim


 
Hallo Achim,

den Wink verstehe ich schon  .

Wenn meine Freizeitverhandlungen erfolgreich verlaufen,  werde ich dabei sein.


Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi Achim,
habe jetzt erst Deine Tour entdeckt. War heute bereits auf dem L-Weg unterwegs - kurzfristig! Lindlar Hölzer Alm - zurück nach Horpe - Fenke - Eibach - Niederkemmerich - Hartegasse und zurück nach Lindlar. Nach dem Defekt am  Umwerfer habe ich mir heute auch noch einen Schaden am Schaltwerk eingehandelt. Ich bin 70 Prozent der heutigen Tour auf dem mittlerem Blatt mit Ritzel 3-7 gefahren - mehr geht zur Zeit nicht ... Aber gut, dass es Handys gibt !!! Habe von der Burgruine Eibach aus meinen Bikehändler angerufen und die Rohloff bestellt..... Nun zu morgen!!! _Sehr früh _... werde aber trotzdem versuchen, pünktlich in Linde zu sein.


----------



## Malcom (10. Dezember 2006)

werde morgen auch ne kleine Mini-Runde drehen, um zu sehen was mein kaputter Nerv dazu sagt, hoffe dann demnächst wieder öfter fahren zu können, mal sehen wie es wird...

notfalls werde ich demnächst halt nur noch im Bikepark Lindlar unterwegs sein, bin mal gespannt was daraus wird...ich plane einfach schonmal mit ner Jahreskarte...es kamen sogar schon Gerüchte um einen Lift (!) auf! 

Es soll auf jedenfall noch eine Four-Cross Strecke, Slopestyle und Northshores gebaut werden..bin echt mal gespannt...und es soll ein Teil vom IXS-Worldcup ausgerichtet werden


----------



## Ommer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Martin,

vielleicht treffen wir uns auf irgendeinem Schlammweg.


Sonntagsgruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

das war eine wirklich schöne Tour heute über die Schlammwege des Bergischen Landes.

Dem verdienten Toureführer Achim gebührt großer Dank,  meinem persönlich Guide Wolfgang natürlich auch.

Der Schlamm an der Kleidung ist mittlerweile abgetrocknet und konnte abgebürstet werden - das Stahlross gesäubert.

Bis dann denn
Derk


----------



## Mathok (10. Dezember 2006)

Kann mich da "nur" anschließen. 

Die Führung war perfekt (auch unangemeldete Spontanität wurde nicht nach Hause geschickt  ), die Wege - auch für mich - teilweise noch jungfräulich, die Gruppe sehr nett und angenehm (hatte bei den verteilten WP-Points schon Angst ich könnte (als Bremse) allen den Spass nehmen  ) und sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Sonntagstour, bei der insbesondere eine moderate Grundlagenausdauer gefordert und gefördert wurde!

Es darf mal wieder das Prädikat Yetis-Choice verliehen werden  

lg Martin


----------



## Tazz (10. Dezember 2006)

Super schön heute bei euch in der Kante .......... und drum herrum   die Moorpackungen waren auch sehr Spassig     

DANKE SEHR hat mir ausserordentlich gefallen gerne wieder mit Achim und Konsorten .

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (10. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> ...das Stahlross gesäubert...



wann kann ich dir denn mein stahlross vorbeibringen   

auch ich kann mich meinen vorschreibern nur anschließen, es war eine tolle tour durchs bergische inkl. fango-packungen.  lobenswert ist dass unser guide gutes wetter bestellt hatte, so dass wir eine trockene tour hatten... jedenfalls von oben   



Montana schrieb:


> ...Ich bringe auch etwas Gebäck mit...



hattest du das vergessen?   oder war das der wirkliche grund für das zu spät kommen? frühstück an der tanke mit kaffee und gebäck   

nochmals danke an den guide und den rest der reisegruppe für den schönen sonntagvor- und nachmittag


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt auffallend  *Mack_21 * .... Ich dachte mir noch wie Tazz und ich den Kaffee an der Tanke kauften ..hmmmmm .... da fehlt doch noch was  .... Na ja schade aber beim nächsten Mal bringe ich bestimmt was mit  




Mack_21 schrieb:


> .............
> hattest du das vergessen?  oder war das der wirkliche grund für das zu spät kommen? frühstück an der tanke mit kaffee und gebäck
> 
> nochmals danke an den guide und den rest der reisegruppe für den schönen sonntagvor- und nachmittag



*@ alle Mitfahrer und besonderes Achim* 

Sehr geile Tour durch den bergischen Matsch   ... klasse L-Weg ... tolle Täler und nahezu menschenleere Wälder  .... sehr gerne wieder ...  

*@ Martin *

WP Punkte sagen doch garnichts über Kondition und Schnelligkeit aus ... ist eher sowas wie Beharlichkeit   die demonstriert wird ... KFLer (-innnen ) sind da anscheinend besonderes geeignet     ... Bange machen gilt nicht ... bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder ... 

Viele Grüße

Guido

_Montana_


----------



## altenlinde (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Achim, hi Mitfahrer der heutigen Gruppe,
das frühe Aufstehen hat sich doch wieder mal gelohnt! Tolle Tour, danke Achim und tolle Gruppe!!! Dazu fette und matschige Trails, herrliche Luft und nette Unterhaltungen   !!! Bikerherz, was willst Du mehr ???     

@ Derk: Ich hoffe, Du hast den Weg direkt gefunden und warst pünktlich am Auto ???   

@ all :  Gruß an alle heutigen Mitfahrer !!!

Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (10. Dezember 2006)

Zur Sonntagmorgentour um neun Uhr erschienen:

[email protected]_21
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Kurz nach neun ging es los nach Ommerborn auf den L-Weg. Dem folgten wir rechtsrum bis nach Oberbüschem-Campingplatz. Bis dahin waren alle aufgewärmt und alle Bikes eingesaut. 

Wir verließen den L-Weg und fuhren geradeaus auf dem X19 nach Graben/Stüttem und runter nach Vordermühle und Hintermühle. Nun an der Sülz entlang bis Leiberg, über die Straße hoch nach Kümmel, von dort durch den Wald wieder auf den L-Weg bei der Ruine Eibach.

Treppe hoch, dann ein schöner Weg an Dassiefen vorbei oberhalb der Stahlwerke im Leppetal bis nach Kuhlbach. Ein Stück die Straße hoch Richtung Fenke. Hier fuhren Derk und Wolfgang  weiter nach Lindlar, die anderen links über Fenke an der Leppe-Deponie vorbei, folgten dem L-Weg bis auf den Hölzer Kopf. 

Nun gings lange bergab bis ins Lennefetal, dann nach rechts über den Oberen Törchenweg zum Schloß Heiligenhoven. Ritter Mathok verabschiedete sich und die vier übrigen fuhren nach Kemmerich und runter auf den Bahndamm über das Viadukt nach Linde zurück.

So kamen in 4 Stunden ca. 45 km und 850 hm zusammen. Teilweise recht schlammig, aber kein Regen, später kam sogar die Sonne raus. Mir hats sehr gut gefallen, ich danke den Gästen fürs Frühaufstehen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

grüßt Achim


----------



## Mathok (10. Dezember 2006)

So! Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch der Guide mit Bericht und Bildern . Wahrscheinlich traut er sich vor lauter Lobeshymnen gar nicht hier ins Forum  !

Nur mUt Achim: die anderen Yetis wollen wissen wo wir waren. Meinem Orientierunssinn sei Dank - ich hab mal wieder keine Ahnung und hab auf dich verwiesen .

Grüße in den Abend
Martin

Fahrrad putzen? Neeee  ! Das redet schon mit mir wenns sauber gemacht werden will - solange es alles innerhalb normaler Parameter tut konserviert der Schlamm doch nur.....  

MIST du warst schneller !!


----------



## Ommer (10. Dezember 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> So! Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch der Guide mit Bericht und Bildern . Wahrscheinlich traut er sich vor lauter Lobeshymnen gar nicht hier ins Forum  !
> 
> Nur mUt Achim: *die anderen Yetis wollen wissen wo wir waren*. Meinem Orientierunssinn sei Dank - ich hab mal wieder keine Ahnung und hab auf dich verwiesen .



Wo waren sie denn? Ritter Malcom ist krank, und die anderen? ich sehe schon, wir müssen die Aktion wiederholen 

Achim


----------



## Mathok (10. Dezember 2006)

Heuki in Aachen, Malcom auf dem Krankenlager, Fred drückt sich einfach so . Aber ich war ja doch noch dabei! Yetis sind halt sehr scheue Lebewese


----------



## Mack_21 (10. Dezember 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> ...So! Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch der Guide mit Bericht und Bildern ...



na dann stell ich doch mal die beiden bilder von heute rein... einmal unser guide und der edle ritter beim spielen  hoffe mal das es klappt


----------



## Ommer (11. Dezember 2006)

ein paar Fotos hier

teilweise etwas unscharf.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (16. Dezember 2006)

Frühaufsteher treffen sich

hier

zur  Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung. 



Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (17. Dezember 2006)

ich geh zur leppe deponie und guck mir bisschen das bikepark gelände an, und das rennen...aber auch morgens..


----------



## altenlinde (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle Leser des Forums...
ich war gestern im neuen Bikepark Lindlar und habe mir das Rennen angeschaut. SPITZE !!! Kaum zu glauben, dass bis Ende 2009 ein kompletter Bikepark entstehen soll ... Da die Leppedeponie aber voll ist und nicht weiter genutzt werden kann, ist eine Änderung der Nutzung doch denkbar, oder ??? Es käme der Region absolut zugute !!! 

@ Achim
Echt schade, dass ich gestern nicht mitfahren konnte!!! Ich war leider privat verhindert, und nachmittags siehe oben ... 
Mensch, wärest Du am Samstag noch mitgefahren. War noch ne dolle Tour, rund um den L-Weg bis Horpe. Ansonsten bis demnächst ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (18. Dezember 2006)

Gestern bin ich den O-Weg um Wipperfürth - teilweise - gefahren.
Die Wälder waren bis auf einzelne Wanderer mittags sehr einsam und nass.
Fast 5 Stunden hats gedauert, 60 km und 725 hm.

In nächster Zeit will ich den Rundweg mal komplett fahren.
@Wolfgang    Am Samstag war ich noch nicht fahrtauglich  


Gruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Achim,
jetzt tut´s weh  !!! Und zwar deshalb, dass ich nicht dabei war  !
Wo um Himmels Willen ist denn der O-Weg ??? Steht das O für Ommer  ??? Ganz rum, wie weit ist denn das, wenn Du gestern schon 60 km gefahren bist  ??? Würde Dir aber helfen, die Strecke gemeinsam zu bewältigen    

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Wolfgang,

der O-Weg ist der Rundwanderweg um Wipperfürth, hier:
http://www.wander-rabe.com/Deutschl...Bergisches_Land/Wipperfuerth/Wipperfuerth.htm

Er soll 42 km lang sein. Gestern brauchte ich für die An/Abreise ca. 35 km, so dass ich nur einen Teil gefahren bin, der Einstieg bei Hintermühle war nicht so gut gewählt. Irgendwann war ich dann in Kreuzberg, dann wurde die Zeit knapp.

Gut, dass Du mir helfen willst, die Runde wäre womöglich auch für einen Herrn D. aus K. interessant....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (18. Dezember 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> .....
> Gut, dass Du mir helfen willst, die Runde wäre womöglich auch für einen Herrn D. aus K. interessant....


 
Aber ja doch  !!!!

Abgesehen davon ist die Wander-Rabe - Seite sehr interessant; ich habe sie schon unter meinen Favoriten abgespeichert.

Zusatz :  Ich habe den O-Weg  /Wipperfürth-Runde  in MagicMaps nachgezeichnet.  Danach ist der Weg 42,91 km lang - die Summe der Steigungen beträgt 956 hm - das Gefälle  958 hm

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Aber ja doch  !!!!
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist die Wander-Rabe - Seite sehr interessant; ich habe sie schon unter meinen Favoriten abgespeichert.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Tempo schööööön Langsam ist , wäre ich gerne dabei daumen:  bin aber bist jetzt noch nie so viele hm am stück gefahren  )


----------



## altenlinde (18. Dezember 2006)

Habe mir die Route angeschaut, spitzen Plan !!! 43 KM mit knapp 1000 HM sind schon nicht schlecht ... Eigentlich wie überall im Bergischen, entweder rauf oder runter, was anderes ist nicht drin    
EGAL, ich bin dabei !  
Gruß an alle O-Weg willigen


----------



## Ommer (19. Dezember 2006)

Gut, dann brauchen wir nur einen Treffpunkt auszusuchen und einen Termin vereinbaren. 

Vor Januar kann ich nicht, bin nächste Woche in Ungarn bis 2.Januar.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes245 (19. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch ein O-Weg williger!    ...ab Januar hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit!     

Viele Grüße Mattes 

P.S. @altenlinde: ....Rohloff Speedhub ... cool!!! also jetzt Vollausstattung


----------



## altenlinde (19. Dezember 2006)

Auch nicht schlecht, keinen Termin, aber schon nen Plan ...
DER WEG IST DAS ZIEL !!!

@Achim: Ungarn? Super !!! Da will ich im Sommer kuren  
Und wegen der Planung, ich bin bis zum 5.1.07 wech, Bayrischer Wald zum skiern ... 

@ Mattes: ich bin von Donnerstag bis gestern 150 km mit der Rohloff gefahren! Ich frage mich doch ungemein, weshalb gibt es überhaupt noch Kettenschaltungen am Bike ??? Das Ding ( Speedhub ) ist der echte Hammer! Wenn man sich an die Drehschaltung gewöhnt hat ( dauert noch an .. ), erobert man jedes Gelände ohne Probleme! Selbst der fetteste Schlamm verdirbt nicht eine Sekunde den Fahrspass !!    

Gruß @ all
Wolfgang


----------



## altenlinde (19. Dezember 2006)

Musste heute mal wieder das Wetter ausnutzen  , und ne Tour auf die andere Seite von Lindlar unternehmen. Und so kam ich über viele Umwege und den Wanderweg A4 nach Engelskirchen. Dort weiter den A4 durch viel Matsch und Morast am Haus Alsbach vorbei den Rausberg HOCH zum Segelflugplatz Bergische Rhön, weiter über L-Weg bis Horpe. Anschließend mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit ab nach Hause ... ! Summasumarum 35 km bei reichlich hm  . Verdammt, ich kann mein Bike nicht in der Garage stehen sehen ...    

Gruß  an alle daheim Gebliebenen !!!


----------



## Malcom (19. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3827

Hoffe es kommt jemand mit


----------



## Derk (20. Dezember 2006)

Gegen Folgen der festbedingten  Überfüllung mittlerer Leibesbereiche hilft :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3830  

(Kleine Werbung ist mir erlaubt, hat doch von Euch noch niemand etwas in das LMB eingestellt)

Ich wünsche Euch ansonsten natürlich ein zuvor friedvolles Fest .....


----------



## kreischkäfer (21. Dezember 2006)

moin, leider muss ich am 28.12. arbeiten, aber ich versuche am samstag dabei zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (21. Dezember 2006)

Muss ebenfalls arbeiten :/
1800hm bei 68km wären mir aber eh zu lang nach quasi 6 Wochen gar kein Biken...ich drehe am Samstag lieber ne kleine Runde


----------



## altenlinde (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Derk und alle Bikewilligen,
Wäre bei der besonderen Art des weihnachtlichen Fettabbaus gerne dabei, muss aus Urlaubsgründen aber leider passen   !

Allen Lesern dieses Forums wünsche ich auf diesem Wege schonmal ein friedliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007 !!!
Das Gute ist, WIR brauchen keine guten Vorsätze - WIR biken aus Lust  !! Also: Auf ein neues im neuen Jahr 2007 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Mathok (22. Dezember 2006)

Tja....
da kommt man nach hause, zieht sich schnell um, sprintet in die garage um ne runde zu biken und was passiert? richtig! im dämpfer hinten befinden sich geschätzte null bar und er verliert die luft auch schneller als man pumpen kann             

bring das gute stück jetzt mal zum görg !!!!!!!!! und hoffe das es schnell geht  

hoffen wir auf ein weihnachtswunder


----------



## Mathok (23. Dezember 2006)

Das Wunder ist leider ausgeblieben. Den Feiertagen sei Dank, ich werde die nächsten Wochen auf dem HT unterwegs sein. Heute schon ne Stunde gefahren und gleich mehrere Erkenntnisse gewonnen....

- wußte gar nicht das man so schnell nen Berg raufkommen kann, unglaublich was man für einen Vortrieb hat 
- Bergab war meine Fahrtechnik vor dem Fully schonmal besser - gute Zeitpunkt das mal wieder aufzufrischen. Heute wars noch sehr *hüstel-themawechsel*
- mit tut ALLES weh, fühlt sich an wie eine Woche Morzine, werd erstmal heiß baden müssen....

ALLEN ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einige schöne, ruhige, besinnliche Tage im Kreise eurer Liebsten! Have fun!


----------



## Mattes245 (24. Dezember 2006)

wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!
Viele Grüße Mattes 







     ----------------------------->


----------



## Ommer (4. Januar 2007)

hmm...

ist euch das radfahren langweilig geworden?

Kaum bin ich ein paar Tage verreist, sitzt ihr vorm TV mit Bier und sonstigem.

Was ist am Wochenende?


fragt Achim

(2 kg schwerer)


----------



## Mathok (4. Januar 2007)

Samstag bin ich für ne Tour zu haben, Sonntag aber wahrscheinlich in Düsseldorf. Hoffe ihr hattet einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr!!

lg
Martin ( noch 3,5 kg schwerer und fallend )


----------



## Malcom (4. Januar 2007)

Mein Bein tut immernoch weh 

Bzw. schon wieder


----------



## Mattes245 (5. Januar 2007)

Bin Samstag bis 13 Uhr in Köln lernen, leider sind bald schon wieder Klausuren  
*Aber so um 14 Uhr wäre cool!?* 

Gruß Mattes (Sommergewicht +2%)


*=> um 14 Uhr am REWE XL?  ...wer kommt, der kommt und ist dabei!? Wetter egal?*


----------



## Ommer (5. Januar 2007)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> Bin Samstag bis 13 Uhr in Köln lernen, leider sind bald schon wieder Klausuren
> *Aber so um 14 Uhr wäre cool!?*
> 
> Gruß Mattes (Sommergewicht +2%)
> ...




Hallo Mattes,

14 Uhr ist in Ordnung.

Termin schon im LMB?


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (6. Januar 2007)

Bei dem Wetter frag ich doch lieber nochmal . 14Uhr am Petz/Rewe? Ich wäre da...


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter frag ich doch lieber nochmal . 14Uhr am Petz/Rewe? Ich wäre da...



Nä, das ist mir zu nass!

Lieber morgen früh, ohne Regen und ohne Licht.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (6. Januar 2007)

OK!
Allein ist meine Motivation dann auch eher gebremst . Steigen wir also heute auf den Heimtrainer und morgen vll aufs Bike... (muss leider eh noch recht viel lernen  )

lg
Martin


----------



## Mattes245 (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo, bin gerade erst nach hause gekommen, wäre sehr knapp für mich geworden. 
...Glück gehabt das ihr schon eine gute Entscheidung getroffen habt!

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

Wie ists morgen gegen zehn Uhr?

Es wird halbwegs trocken sein.

oder um neun....

Gruß Achim


----------



## altenlinde (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen    

Bin seit gestern abend wieder im Lande, wollte heut ne Tour drehen ... Aber das Wetter hält mich doch schon ab   !  Wäre an einer Tour am morgigen Sonntag stark interessiert ... BIN DABEI    

Gruß
Wolfgang ( Sommergewicht ... )


----------



## Malcom (6. Januar 2007)

Ich werde denke ich am Nachmittag eventuell ne Testrunde drehen, und je nach dem wie es dem Bein geht, dann mal schauen, wie lange und wo ich fahre...will euch nicht damit belästigen dass ich berghoch vor Schmerzen nicht treten kann (wie vor 2 Wochen beim letzten Test )


----------



## Mattes245 (6. Januar 2007)

Um 10 Uhr bin ich dabei!  Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

Sonntagmorgentauwettertour 

für Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger, Dicke und Dünne, Alte und Junge usw. geeignet


In Heibach um zehn Uhr gehts los.


hier anmelden



Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (6. Januar 2007)

Endlich geht es wieder los     

Ich bin dabei !!! ( der Zähler steht trotz Anmeldung noch immer auf 0 ... ) EGAL!!!

@Mattes: Es gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung  

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Mattes245 (6. Januar 2007)

altenlinde schrieb:


> @Mattes: Es gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung



Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht!   Bin natürlich dabei!!! 

@Achim: komme um 9.35 Uhr bei dir vorbei  Ok?

*juchhu juppi jabadabaduuu*  ....es geht wieder los


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

Mattes245 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht!   Bin natürlich dabei!!!
> 
> @Achim: *komme um 9.35 Uhr bei dir vorbei * Ok?
> 
> *juchhu juppi jabadabaduuu*  ....es geht wieder los




Ja, das ist ok, Mattes, ich freu mich


----------



## Mattes245 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Vielen Dank für die heutige schöne Tour durch den Bergischen Matsch. 
Leider habe ich ein leichtes Konditions- Defizit   (nach 6 Wochen Pause  )
Mein hinteres Laufrad habe ich auch schon ausgebaut wird dann die Tage mal ersetzt.  

Viele Grüße und noch einen angenehmen Sonntag   

Mathias


----------



## ralf (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo lieber Achim, hallo liebe Mitfahrer!

Vielen Dank für die kurzweilige Tour.  
Im Verhältnis zur Streckenlänge haben wir ja viele Höhenmeter gemacht.  
Zu Hause hatte ich dann genau 900 Hm ... ...   
Hatte meinen Zähler nicht ausgeschaltet. Wieviele Hm waren es denn wirklich  ... ... doch höchstens 100 Hm weniger - oder ?  

Nicht unerwähnt lassen möchte ich, daß diese Tour bestens zur Motivation geeignet war anschließend noch ein wenig Bikekosmetik zu betreiben ...  

Bis demnächst wieder in diesem Kino ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (7. Januar 2007)

Eine zumindest von oben trockene Runde sind wir heute gefahren:

Altenlinde,
Mattes und
Ralf folgten meinem Aufruf zur Sonntagmorgentour 


Vom Start in Heibach ging es nördlich bis auf den Rundweg um Thier, dem wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn folgten. Der Boden war zum Teil sehr aufgeweicht, was den Vorwärtsdrang ziemlich hemmte.  Aber nach drei Stunden haben wir das Ziel erreicht, etwa 30 km und 600 hm geschafft.

Ich danke allen Teilnehmern der Runde für die angenehme Gesellschaft.

Meine Füße sind jetzt trocken, die Schuhe noch nicht 


Gruß
Achim 

_PS: *Ghosty9* grüßt das Team Trödelkönig aus Indien _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (9. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Eine zumindest von oben trockene Runde sind wir heute gefahren:
> Altenlinde,
> Mattes und
> Ralf folgten meinem Aufruf zur Sonntagmorgentour
> ...



Hallo Zusammen  

viele Grüße aus Hyderabad, Indien  leider kann man hier keine schönen Sonntagsrunden mit dem MTB drehen  (mangels Zeit und Umgebungssicherheit...)
Ansonsten ist's hier sonnig  28° draußen   und 12° drinnen (AC  )
wenn ich mal endlich ein paar interressante Bilder gemacht habe, poste ich eines.

[email protected]


----------



## altenlinde (11. Januar 2007)

An ALLE Mitfahrer der sonntäglichen Tour vom 07.01.07,

ich sage Euch allen einfach nur DANKE für diese kurzweilige, mit vielen Matschpassagen geprägte, mit vielen guten Untehaltungen gespiekte und mit großer Routine geführte Tour über weite Strecken des T-Weges. Gerne auf ein Neues !!!

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.: die Rohloff zu säubern ist ein Kinderspiel !!!


----------



## Mattes245 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo, wer ist denn am *=> Samstag / Sonntag <=* bei ner Tour dabei?  

Vielleicht setzt mein lieber Onkel ja einen Termin rein?  

Gruß Mattes  und allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ralf (12. Januar 2007)

altenlinde schrieb:


> P.S.: die Rohloff zu säubern ist ein Kinderspiel !!!



... ja, ja, ...  ... da können wir anderen wohl nicht mit dienen ...  

Auf demnächst, Gruß Ralf


----------



## kreischkäfer (12. Januar 2007)

ich wär für eine Tour am Sonntag so um 10 vielleicht.

Mathok ist bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## Ommer (12. Januar 2007)

Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung

für Auszubildende, Studenten, Rentner und wer sonst noch Langeweile hat. 

Eine Ausfahrt in die Wipperfürther Berge startet am am 14.01.07 in Ommerborn. Es wird das Langsamfahren auf teilweise feuchten und weichen Böden geübt, feste Abschnitte auf Asphalt sind auch dabei.

Anmeldung kostet nix

Wem das zu früh und zu leicht ist, meldet sich bei Herrn Sonntag hier.

Gruß
Onkel Achim


----------



## Ommer (13. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung
> 
> für Auszubildende, Studenten, Rentner und wer sonst noch Langeweile hat.
> 
> ...




PS: Meine Zeit ist begrenzt, um 13:00 Uhr muss ich wieder zuhause sein.


----------



## Mattes245 (13. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> PS: Meine Zeit ist begrenzt, um 13:00 Uhr muss ich wieder zuhause sein.



sehr gut, muss noch zwei Berichte schreiben  

bis morje


----------



## kreischkäfer (14. Januar 2007)

Danke Achim für die schöne Tour. Bike ist jetzt wieder sauber, hat sich ja auch gelohnt 
Bis demnächst

Freddi


----------



## Ommer (15. Januar 2007)

Die Sonntagsrunde begann um zehn in Ommerborn, Mattes245 konnte wegen Bikeausfall nicht kommen. 
So starteten Kreischkäfer und Ommer bei Sonnenschein in Richtung Norden. In Jörgensmühle querten wir die Sülz und fuhren weiter hoch auf die B506. Wir folgten dem Wipperfürther Rundeweg durchs Quellgebiet der Dhünn nach Hämmern, kreuzten die Wupper und krabbelten hoch zur Bever- und Neyetalsperre (Radfahren verboten).
Über den X28 gings dann durch Wipperfürth, Agathaberg, Graben nach Ommerborn zurück.
Trotz teilweise sehr aufgeweichter Wege ließ es sich angenehm fahren, 40 km und 750 hm in rund 4 Stunden. 
Das nächstemal fahren wir den Rundweg komplett.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (20. Januar 2007)

Sonntagmorgen werde ich eine Waldinspektionsrunde fahren.
Um zehn bin ich in Linde am Parkplatz.

@Kreischkäfer: Bist du morgen an der Wuppertalsperre unterwegs? Dann würde ich gerne mitkommen.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (21. Januar 2007)

Bei dem heftigen Wind bin ich doch zuhaus geblieben.....


Gruß Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (21. Januar 2007)

Moin,

ja bei dem Wind wirds dann doch etwas zu gefährlich im Wald.


----------



## Ommer (27. Januar 2007)

Etwas zum Warmwerden:

*Sonntagmorgenrunde durch Matsch und Schneereste

*Dauer und Strecke sind wetterabhängig.

Anmeldung hier

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (28. Januar 2007)

Heute morgen war ich allein unterwegs, unter anderem auf dem Hölzer Kopf. Da liegen auch recht viele Bäume auf den Wegen, ich musste einige Umwege zu Fuß machen, was viel Zeit in Ansruch nahm.
Ansonsten wars angenehm zu fahren, hab nur wenig Fußvolk und keine Reiter gesehen.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (28. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Heute morgen war ich allein unterwegs



Das müssen wir bald wieder ändern. Aber die Klausurphase nähert sich ihrem Ende. Das Rad ist auch wieder fit und an der Kondition... schön, ich gebe zu, da hapert es 

lg
Martin


----------



## Malcom (28. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht wie das mit meinem Gesundheitszustand aussieht, zumindest hatte ich heute mit der Tour mit Martin keine Probleme, denke das legt sich jetzt nach und nach 
Nur die Kondition..na ja da gibts keine mehr *g*

Hatte heute auch mit Ästen zu kämpfen (besonders ich *g*), aber der Steinbruch Weg und Steinhauerpfad sind komplett frei , auch die Treppen in Lindlar City haben den Sturm gut überstanden...

Nur im Freizeitpark und Trimm dich Pfad sieht es extremst wüst aus..müssen demnächst mal erkunden was andere Wege (z.B. Brombacher Berg oder so)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mathok (28. Januar 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> auch die Treppen in Lindlar City haben den Sturm gut überstanden...



      Stimmt! Das ist doch die Hauptsache! Wald wird ja soooooooooooo überschätzt


----------



## Ommer (30. Januar 2007)

Für Sonntag hab ich einen Termin ins LMB gestellt, hätte aber auch/oder Zeit am Samstag.

Wer kommt mit?


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Für Sonntag hab ich einen Termin ins LMB gestellt, hätte aber auch/oder Zeit am Samstag.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

Interesse hätte ich schon ,weiß nur noch nicht genau ob die Zeit da ist,werde mich auf jedenfall noch melden.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## kreischkäfer (31. Januar 2007)

jo ich will auch suf jeden fall am wochenende fahren muss nur noch schauen wanns zeitlich passt


----------



## Mathok (1. Februar 2007)

Der Wanderweg A3 ist leider nicht wirklich passierbar. Hab heute 30 min Fahrrad tragen gespielt...


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Februar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Für Sonntag hab ich einen Termin ins LMB gestellt, hätte aber auch/oder Zeit am Samstag.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> ...



Kann leider Sonntag nicht,gehen auf eine Karnevalssitzung   von 10.00 Uhr bis Ende offen 
wünsche euch viel Spass und eine tolle Tour mit wenig Tragepassagen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Ommer (4. Februar 2007)

*14:00 Uhr, zurück von der Morgenrunde*

es trafen sich in Linde die Herren

[email protected]
[email protected]
Helmut und 
der Trödelkönig um in Richtung Wipperfürth zu fahren.

Zunächst gings über Ommerborn nach Jörgensmühle, dann auf den O-Weg rund um Wipperfürth. Ein ständiges auf und ab bei teilweise recht weichem Boden. Irgendwann kreuzten wir in Hämmern die Wupper, kamen an der Bevertalsperre vorbei und wollten die Staumauer der Neyetalsperre befahren. Da war allerdings gesperrt, weil umgestürzte Bäume das Geländer deformiert hatten. Wir nahmen eine Umleitung über die Strasse nach Wipperfürth. Von da nach Agathaberg und dann zügig nachhause.

In rund 4 Stunden wurden es 52 km und 755 hm. 

Es war eine schöne Tour mit angenehmen Teilnehmern. Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen.

Später hab ich mir Pizza in Lindlar geholt, da sah ich 2 Yeti-Ritter durchs Dorf eilen (Malcom und Kreischkäfer)

Jetzt Handball gucken 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (5. Februar 2007)

in der Tat da hast du uns wohl beim Biken erwischt 

Wo warst du denn genau bei welcher Pizzeria?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (6. Februar 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> in der Tat da hast du uns wohl beim Biken erwischt
> 
> Wo warst du denn genau bei welcher Pizzeria?




Ich stand beim Kemer und wartete, als ihr vorbei saustet 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (14. Februar 2007)

Sind hier in den nächsten Tagen Aktivitäten geplant, die nix mit Karneval zu tun haben?

Biken oder so?


fragt
Achim


----------



## Mathok (14. Februar 2007)

Ja ))).
So wies aussieht bin ich Samstag, Sonntag in der schönen Heimat. Sonntag ist zwar auch Zug und Dorf angesagt (könnte also eher eng werden), aber biken will ich auf jeden Fall auch...


----------



## Malcom (14. Februar 2007)

ne bei mir wird das nix 
bin am Sonntag nachdem wir uns getroffen hatten, noch ziemlich übel gestürzt...außerdem muss ich lernen...werde erstmal pausieren :/


----------



## Ommer (14. Februar 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> ne bei mir wird das nix
> bin am Sonntag nachdem wir uns getroffen hatten, noch *ziemlich übel gestürzt...*außerdem muss ich lernen...werde erstmal pausieren :/



Es war/ist auch äußerst glitschig überall. Erhol dich und viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

Mattes ist am Samstag am Biken interessiert, die Uhrzeit müssen wir noch festlegen. Was macht der Ritter von Hückeswagen? Tourt um die Wuppertalsperre?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (14. Februar 2007)

Der Mathok hat am Samstag auch Interesse. Nur muss er nachmittags mal irgendwann beim Herr Malcom vorbeischauen. Krankenschwester spielen ^^, Bremse bewundern und Fotos/Filme der letzten Touren kopieren....

Feiert schön Karneval!
Kölle alaaf
Team Yeti-Ritter alaaf
Kölle alaaf


----------



## Malcom (14. Februar 2007)

Da ich wahrscheinlich 4 Wochen pausiere werde ich eventuell wenigstens Zeit zum lernen haben...muss aber in der Woche noch immer arbeiten grml..
trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel spaß...und save the trails (gilt besonders für den wiesenpfad am brungerst)


----------



## Ommer (16. Februar 2007)

Für Samstagmorgen hab ich einen Termin im LMB eingetragen. Es soll in Richtung Wipperfürth gehen, ist 10:15 Uhr machbar?

Dann bitte hier eintragen! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. Februar 2007)

Nach der recht anstrengenden  Tour am Samstag folgt morgen eine entspannte, Karnevals-stress-freie Rosenmontagsrunde.

Interessierte melden sich bitte hier
an.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (20. Februar 2007)

@Mattes245

Bitte schnell die *Samstags-WP-Punkte* eintragen!

Damit überholen wir die Frosty 5 Rednoses



Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (24. Februar 2007)

Regen ist kein Hindernis für die 

Sonntagmorgentour


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Derk (25. Februar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Regen ist kein Hindernis für die
> 
> Sonntagmorgentour
> 
> ...


 

doch


----------



## joscho (25. Februar 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> doch



Ach. Regnet doch gar nicht mehr.

Das nächste Regenband erreicht uns erst ca. 10:00 Uhr  Nicht klicken

Gruß
joscho, der sich mal als Wetterfrosch versucht.


----------



## Ommer (25. Februar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach. Regnet doch gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Das nächste Regenband erreicht uns erst ca. 10:00 Uhr  Nicht klicken
> 
> ...




Um 10:00 war ich schon nass, aber später kam die Sonne hervor und ich konnte die 7 Berge sehen. Um 12:30 gab es einen Hagelschauer.

Es war schon schön, allerdings nur für die, die dabei waren. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (25. Februar 2007)

Würde auch gerne wieder mitfahren 

War am Freitag beim Orthopäden der bei mir eine Schleimbeutelentzündung diagnostizierte...wird wohl noch ne längere Pause


----------



## Ommer (26. Februar 2007)

Am Knie?  
Und jetzt sollst du das wochenlang ruhighalten? Wenns schmerzt, ist das wohl am besten. 

Aber vielleicht kannst du heimlich langsam durch den Wald biken...ich verrate nix.

Gute Besserung
wünscht Achim


----------



## Malcom (26. Februar 2007)

ne an der Hüfte, deswegen hatte mein Arzt das wohl auch mit dem Ischias verwechselt...beim Orthopäden wurde ich erstmal komplett geröntgt und habe ne Ultraschalluntersuchung gemacht..

muss es jetzt halt im Grunde schonen (gehen geht natürlich, ist auch gut), aber nicht stark belasten (kein Sport), dann 2 Tabletten am Tag nehmen, einsalben und kühlen..

und heimlich biken geht gar nicht 
höchstens heimlich auf dem Hometrainer, aber auch das lange Zeit nicht, denke minimum werden 4 Wochen sein..denke aber eher länger..

ich will aber auch nicht das das chronisch wird (Hatte das ja schließlich letztes Jahr im Urlaub auch 2 Tage)


----------



## Ommer (28. Februar 2007)

Ärzte werden für ihre Dienste bezahlt - mit oder ohne Erfolg!

Laß den Kopf nicht hängen, sonst bekommst Du noch einen Buckel 


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (28. Februar 2007)

Ein Mittel gegen Langeweile am Sonntagmorgen gibts 

hier

Es ist eine ruhige Tour durch Feld und Wald (oder drumherum)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (1. März 2007)

ein lautes HALLO in alle Himmelsrichtungen rund um Lindlar,

da ich jetzt seit 4 Wochen NICHT mehr geradelt bin, habe ich doch gewisse Defizite ... Muss wieder ran und werde am Sonntag dabei sein  
ABER SOOOO FRÜÜÜHHHH ????? ... na ja, wenn man(n) mal raus ist ... 
Und HIERMIT G A N Z  NEBENBEI ein DICKES     Lob an Achim ! SPITZE, dass Du Dein Vorhaben wahr gemacht hast ... und das bei Wind und Wetter ...        

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (1. März 2007)

Danke Wolfgang,  woher weißt Du das?


Den Start am Sonntag könnte ich auf zehn Uhr verlegen....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (1. März 2007)

Mensch Achim, 10 Uhr wäre ne tolle Sache  

... so ne Lampe hat hierrum doch nur EINER am Bike ... 

Ich finde es KLASSE WEITER SO !!! Du kannst auf Deiner Feierabendrücktour ja mal ne kleine Rast bei mir einlegen 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2007)

Hi,
hab mich spontan für Morgen eingetragen. Soll ja zumindest von oben trocken bleiben. Mal sehn was Kyrill bei euch so angerichtet hat.


----------



## thea (3. März 2007)

Hallo Achim ,
fahre morgen mit.
Gruß Helmut W.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
eine sehr schöne Tour bei frühlingshaftem Wetter.
Anbei das Höhenprofil. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (4. März 2007)

Es kamen heute rund 280 Jahre zur Sonntagstour, die unter 30 jährigen konnten leider nicht mobilisiert werden. 

Es erschienen:
[email protected] mit 
2 Bikern aus Engelskirchen (Klaus? und ??)
[email protected]ürger
[email protected] und 
[email protected]

Wo gings lang?  Zunächst nach Ommerborn, auf dem L-Weg nach Graben (nicht in denselben), dann nach Breun, wo sich altenlinde und seine Begleiter verabschiedeten.

Der Rest fuhr weiter über Berghäuschen nach Niederkemmerich. Dort über die Sülz den Berg hoch nach Oberlichtinghagen. Nach einer Pause ging es nach Frielingsdorf und über Brochhagen, Hartegasse, Untersteinbach zurück nach Linde. Die Daten stehen oben in Schildbürgers Sägezahnprofil.

Es war eine angenehme Tour bei super Wetter. Ich freu mich aufs nächstemal.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (5. März 2007)

Nur zur Info..

nachdem ich jetzt die letzten Tage immer wieder etliche Spritzen bekommen habe beim Kernspin und in der Notaufnahme war, und teilweise vor Schmerzen mich gar nicht mehr bewegen konnte, habe ich jetzt wenigstens endlich eine wahrscheinlich Diagnose, wodran es liegt..

eine Reizung des ISG-Bandes (Verbindung von Lendenwirbel und Hüftgelenk , glaube ich )

Denke ich werde jetzt noch einige Zeit Spritzen und Schmerzmittel bekommen und muss noch mindestens 6 Tage zu Physiotherapie..hoffe danach geht es dann etwas besser, man wird sehen..

Der Arzt meint, dass es wahrscheinlich "vererbt" wurde, allerdings wird mein Sturz mit dem Bike vor 3 Wochen auch noch einiges dazu beigetragen haben. Zuerst dachten die Ärzte auch es sei eine "bakterielle" Entzüdnung, aber die Blutwerte sind bei mir wohl alle in Ordnung (wenigstens das)...

Und meine Schleimbeutelentzündung, ist wohl auch schon fast weg....

Man sieht sich dann irgendwann mal wieder auf den Trails der Heimat (wenn es bis dahin noch Bäume gibt, habe gesehen der Sturm hat wieder mal nen wenig gewütet)


----------



## Ommer (7. März 2007)

Wenn der Regen bis Sonntag aufhört.....

....werden wir eine Trödeltour fahren.

hier gehts zum Treffpunkt




Gruß
Achim


----------



## thea (9. März 2007)

Hallo Achim,

ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht mitfahren, bin schon wieder krank.

Gruß Helmut W.


----------



## Ommer (9. März 2007)

thea schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht mitfahren, bin schon wieder krank.
> 
> Gruß Helmut W.




Schade, Helmut!

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (11. März 2007)

Bei schönstem Sonnenschein starteten Ghosty9 und Ommer um 9:30 in Lindlar in Richtung Engelskirchen. Nach 3,5 Stunden waren wir wieder zurück. Auf 35 km waren ca. 600 hm zu überwinden. 

Die Tour führte uns an der Leppe-Deponie vorbei zum Haus Leppe hinunter, dann hoch nach Feckelsberg und weiter nach Ründeroth. Lange an der Agger entlang, zum Teil auf recht schmalen und abschüssigen Pfaden. Bei Haus Alsbach gings hoch bis auf den L-Weg und dann durch Schümmerich zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Es war eine schöne Tour mit angenehmer Gesellschaft. Ich freu mich aufs nächstemal.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (11. März 2007)

Gibt es Bilder oder Beschreibungen (Wo sie zu finden sind..) zu den steilen Pfaden? Glaube nicht das ich die kenne, mich würde aber interessieren wo die sind


----------



## Mathok (11. März 2007)

Du bist KRANK, nix mit abschüssigen Pfaden. Schlag dir das aus dem Kopf


----------



## Malcom (11. März 2007)

nicht krank - verletzt bis invalide , ich wollte die doch nur mal zu fuß abgehen


----------



## Ommer (12. März 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder oder Beschreibungen (Wo sie zu finden sind..) zu den steilen Pfaden? Glaube nicht das ich die kenne, mich würde aber interessieren wo die sind




Nein, keine Bilder, keine Zeugen.

Irgendwo an der Agger entlang gibt es steile Ufer mit schmalen und rutschigen  Wegen. Es soll auch laut Wanderkarte einen Aggerhöhenweg geben, das müssen wir noch ergründen. Bei dem Wetter heute könnte ich gleich losfahren.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (13. März 2007)

Hallo Ommer , planst du was am WE ? Wir würden auch mal gerne bei euch im Bergischen mitfahren und die Gegend dort erkunden.
Bitte mit ca. KM und Höhenmeterangabe wenns geht...da wir auch auf dem MTB nihct die schnellsten sind 

Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Ommer (14. März 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Ommer , planst du was am WE ? Wir würden auch mal gerne bei euch im Bergischen mitfahren und die Gegend dort erkunden.
> Bitte mit ca. KM und Höhenmeterangabe wenns geht...da wir auch auf dem MTB nihct die schnellsten sind
> 
> Gruß
> Rhoder und Annelena



Am Sonntagmorgen wird es eine Tour geben, womöglich nach Engelskirchen. So 30 bis 40 km und 700 - 800 hm können es schon werden, aber alles schön langsam .

Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Termin folgt.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (16. März 2007)

Hi Achim,
die geplante Tour via Engelskirchen hört sich gut an  !!! Können wir uns in Lindlar treffen, denn die beiden Engelskirchener ( Heinz und Michael ) würden auch gerne wieder mitbiken... 
ICH bin auf JEDEN FALL dabei      

Ach übrigens: was ist denn schlechtes Wetter   gegen gute Kleidung  ???

Freue mich drauf, Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Rhoder (16. März 2007)

Soso...leider kann man die alten Links in den vorherigen Beiträgen nicht  mehr sinnvoll nutzen weil veraltet..
Aber rauslesen konnte ich das Ihr mitten in der Nacht startet?
Also vor 10 oder 10.30 schaffen wir das nicht nach Lindlar oder so.
Dann können wir leider nicht mitfahren...

Grüße
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## altenlinde (16. März 2007)

@ Rhoder und Annalena:
Start ist immer gegen 10 Uhr - denn : wer früher losfährt ist auch früher zuhause ... 

Von wo startet ihr denn Eure Tour ?

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhoder (16. März 2007)

Wir wohnen in Köln-Brück


----------



## Derk (16. März 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Soso... rauslesen konnte ich das Ihr mitten in der Nacht startet?
> Also vor 10 oder 10.30 schaffen wir das nicht nach Lindlar oder so.
> Dann können wir leider nicht mitfahren...
> 
> ...


 
Fahrt doch von Brück aus mit dem Auto an, die Räder auf dem Dach ....


----------



## Ommer (16. März 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Fahrt doch von Brück aus mit dem Auto an, die Räder auf dem Dach ....



Das ist ein guter Vorschlag, Derk. Da könntet ihr in Brück [email protected] mitnehmen!

Der Termin ist Sonntag 10:00 Uhr in Lindlar auf dem Parkplatz vor REWE XL.

Anmeldung hier 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (17. März 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Vorschlag, Derk. Da könntet ihr in Brück [email protected] mitnehmen!
> 
> Der Termin ist Sonntag 10:00 Uhr in Lindlar auf dem Parkplatz vor REWE XL.
> 
> ...


 
Gemach Achim, gemach ..

Noch ist meine Fiskars 2400  das Gerät für meinen kaiserlichen Wintersport - im Frühling sehen wir uns dann wieder öfters.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altenlinde (17. März 2007)

Hi Achim,
habe mich soeben angemeldet und freue mich drauf, dem Wetter zu trotzen     !!!
Ich habe gestern ne kleine ( 40 km   ) Trainingsrunde über den L-Weg im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht. Teilweise war aufgrund liegender Bäume kein Durchkommen, und zwar in Höhe Segelflugplatz bis Hölzer Kopf. Aber da willst Du ja sicherlich NICHT her, ODER ???  
@ Derk: Hi Derk, lange nicht gesehen oder gehört ... Planst Du gerade die Moseltour ??? Wie es aussieht, fahren wir mit ... Wir müssen uns vorher noch über Strecken- und Höhenprofile unterhalten ...   Im übrigen wars ne gute Idee mit dem Dachgepäckträger für die Bikes     !
So, nun meldet Euch mal ALLE fett an, damit wir GEMEINSAM neue Wege rund um Engelskirchen erkunden können ...

Greetings at all
Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (18. März 2007)

altenlinde schrieb:


> Hi Achim,
> habe mich soeben angemeldet und freue mich drauf, dem Wetter zu trotzen     !!!
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Wolfgang, es tropft ein wenig, das hält mich aber nicht ab, gleich nach Lindlar zu kommen.

Morgengruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (18. März 2007)

Hi Achim,
sehe gerade, dass Du online bist. Ein gewisser Ulli aus Deinem Nachbardorf hat mich gerade angemailt und nachgefragt wegen der Tour. Habe geantwortet, dass wir FAHREN ... BRING IHN MIT    . Ich denke, dass die beiden aus Engelskirchen auch kommen, habe keine Absage erhalten.

Gruß von dem, der ALLE Wetter- und Streckengegebenheiten liebt    

PS: Habe Ulli gesagt, er soll sich mit Dir in Verbindung setzen ... Hoffe, das war ok ...


----------



## Ommer (18. März 2007)

Außer [email protected] traute sich heute morgen niemand raus, um mit mir die Sonntagmorgen-Trödeltour zu fahren.

Von Lindlar gings an der Deponie vorbei über Oelchenshammer und Feckelsberg nach Ründeroth auf den Haldy-Turm. Da lagen noch reihenweise Fichten auf dem Weg. In der Ferne sahen wir im Nebel den Turm auf der Hohen Warte. Weil wir den auch noch sehen wollten, fuhren wir erst runter ins Aggertal und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und noch höher. (Es heißt nicht ohne Grund Hohe Warte.)

Weiter nach Brächen und rechts ab in den Wald. Nach einiger Zeit kamen wir mit kalten Fingern nach Kaltenbach. Die Zeit wurde knapp, daher nahmen wir die Straße über Engelskirchen nach Lindlar zurück.

Trotz Regen hatten wir eine angenehme Tour mit 40 km und 900 hm.

Wiederholung mit Variation nächste Woche?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## altenlinde (19. März 2007)

An ALLE DAHEIMGEBLEBENEN ...

das war mal wieder eine RICHTIGE BERGISCHE TOUR mit allem, was das bergische ausmacht, nämlich riesige Höhen und Tiefen im Streckenprofil und Waldwegen par excellence mit Untergründen,dass einem das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt. Das Ganze gespiekt mit bergischem Wetter, einem Gemisch aus Sonne, Regen Wind, Hagel und Orkan im ständigem Wechsel  und als Mitfahrer zwei bergische Jungs, die dem Wetter, der Strecke und den Höhenmetern alles abverlangt haben    . Getreu nach dem Motto :  Was stört es die harte, alte deutsche Eiche wenn sich ne Sau dran scheuert ... 

In diesem Sinne ...  

Wolfgang


----------



## Ommer (24. März 2007)

Sonntagmorgen


kommt jemand mit, der sich zutraut, langsam zu fahren?


Rund um Lindlar links herum


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thea (24. März 2007)

Hallo Achim ,
ich fahre morgen mit!
Gruß Helmut W.


----------



## alphatester (25. März 2007)

Hallo !

Bei einer nächsten "langsamen" Tour würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen


Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Ommer (25. März 2007)

Heute morgen blies ein kühler Ostwind. Was tut man dagegen?
Nun, [email protected] und [email protected] fuhren nach Osten dem Wind entgegen - später hatten wir dann den Wind im Rücken .

Wir folgten ab Ommerborn dem L bis Klause, dann am Brungerst vorbei, durch Lindlar bis Kemmerich und über die alte Bahntrasse nach Linde zurück.
42 km und 710 hm haben wir nach 3,5 Std geschafft. Die Wege teils sehr schlammig, der Wald stellenweise noch verwüstet, die Berge wie immer anstrengend , das Ganze hat aber Spass gemacht.
Dank an Helmut, der ohne zu meckern mitgemacht hat .

Bis zum nächstenmal grüsst
Achim


----------



## Ommer (25. März 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bei einer nächsten "langsamen" Tour würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

das ist eine sehr gute Idee .

Achte auf die Termine im LMB oder lies, was hier so geschrieben wird.

Gruß nach Wipperfürth 

Achim


----------



## Mathok (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

hab natürlich auch das schöne Wetter genutzt. Zwei Sachen gibts zu berichten: 
* Die Bäume auf dem Weg werden weniger  
* Die Singletrails - dank schwerer Räummaschinen - leider auch   

Die Bilder stammen vom oberen Parktrail, dem Törchenweg (wo einen nachher die kleine Holztreppe auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad ausspuckt). Das vordere Drittel des Weges ist leider komplett zerstört, macht dank einer ganzen Menge Schlamm aber dennoch Spass wenn man was um Kurven rutschen will und nachher nicht noch schick Essen gehen muss.
Bei solchen Bedingungen war dann übrigens auch der Swampthing komplett am Ende was Selbstreinigung oder Gripp confused angeht. War trotzdem froh ihn gehabt zu haben


----------



## Malcom (26. März 2007)

Betrifft aber doch bestimmt nur den Teil vor dem Singletrail oder?
Nach der Hütte ist da doch bestimmt nix mehr...hoffe ich jedenfalls..


----------



## Mathok (26. März 2007)

Jein, es geht noch bis zur zweiten Kurve im Trail selbst, da hat sich die Maschine dann in den Wald geschlagen,.... Aber der Zufahrtsweg nach da oben ist noch immer mit Bämen voll. Sinnfrei ich weiß . Kurz vor der Holztreppe liegt auch noch ein Baumstamm, muss man was aufpassen, der liegt recht mies da...

Beim unteren Trail ist das ganze Zeug auf/bei der Brücke komplett weg.

Beim Schloss im Park gibts nen neuen Kicker, hab nur noch keinen Plan wo die Anfahrt ist. Landung ist auf einem Kieshaufen, sieht aber stabil aus...

Die Oma bei der langen Flocktreppe war wieder da . Der bekannte Spruch...

Der Kicker beim Fernsehturm ist noch immer in einem erbärmlichen Zustand.

Die Treppe bei der Realschule auch nicht erreichbar, der Weg wird wohl neu gepflastert.

Beim Kemar die kleine Treppe (in diesem Minipark) ist durch ne neue Baustelle zu

Joa das wärs erstmal. Wird Zeit das du wieder gesund wirst . Elan hat die Tische wieder draußen!!


----------



## Malcom (26. März 2007)

Ich kann auch so saufen ohne Biken ^^
aber geb dir recht Zeit wirds wohl..die Wege verkommen ja geradezu 
und grüß die Oma mal von mir...


----------



## Mathok (29. März 2007)

Sonntag Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Hab aber am Samstag Vormittag und so bis vier/fünf Zeit. Irgendwer Lust auf ne Tour? Ein paar Trails in der Umgebung, bis max. 40 Kilmeter oder so?

Lg
Martin


----------



## Malcom (29. März 2007)

Eyy du Depp, du hast am Samstag vormittag überhaupt keine Zeit, tztz, du wolltest doch mit zu Hibike.. 

Und du bist auch erst gegen 4/5 Uhr zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (29. März 2007)

Mal schauen. Außer neuen Sommerreifen brauch ich eigentlich gar nix. Und da ich eh wenig Ziet zum biken hab....  Ich denk ma drüber nach


----------



## Malcom (29. März 2007)

Pff dann halt nicht 
Regnet eh am Samstag..da kannste auch Reifen kaufen, außerdem dachte ich, dass du im Seminar bist. Wenn so alle Seminare aussehen komm ich mal vorbei...

Na ja Hauptsache du kommst am Abend ins Outback mit, wenn nicht gibts Schläge


----------



## Mathok (29. März 2007)

Türlich komm ich mit ins OUTBACK. Bin auch im Seminar, aber bei uns gibts da WLAN . Es lebe der Fortschritt


----------



## juchhu (29. März 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Eyy du Depp, du hast am Samstag vormittag überhaupt keine Zeit, tztz, du wolltest doch mit zu Hibike..
> 
> Und du bist auch erst gegen 4/5 Uhr zu Hause


 


Mathok schrieb:


> Türlich komm ich mit. Bin auch im Seminar, aber bei uns gibts da WLAN . Es lebe der Fortschritt


 
Hi Malcom, hallo Martin,

Ihr wollt am Samstag zum Frühlingsfest bei HiBike?

Wenn ja, könnt Ihr mir einen Gefallen tun?

Einfach mal darauf achten, ob die Flyer "Fair on Trails" dort ausliegen bzw. verteilt werden.

Ein einfach ja oder nein reicht mir.

Falls Ihr selber so einen Flyer in die Hand nehmt,
interessiert uns natürlich Eure Meinung dazu.

Egal, ob es Euch gefällt oder nicht,
kurzes Statement an [email protected] wäre richtig klasse.

Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## Ommer (30. März 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Hab aber am Samstag Vormittag und so bis vier/fünf Zeit. Irgendwer Lust auf ne Tour? Ein paar Trails in der Umgebung, bis max. 40 Kilmeter oder so?
> 
> Lg
> Martin




* Samstag* kann ich leider nicht, am *Sonntag* sind wir, Herr W. aus Altenlinde und ich, in Wehr:

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/ctf_brohltal.htm



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (6. April 2007)

*Lust* auf eine Ostersonntagmorgenrunde von Lindlar über Ründeroth, Drabenderhöhe, Loope und den Hölzer Kopf?

4 Stunden Langsamfahren mit einigen Steigungen kann eine *Last*  sein...

Anmeldung hier


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (7. April 2007)

Ja Achim ich habe dazu große Lust. Ich werde mein Fahrzeug (Fahrrad  ) aber noch mit neuen Bremsbelägen und evtl. einem neuen Schaltwerk beglücken müssen. Ich bin _fast _ sicher, dass alles klappt ... sonst melde mich noch mal kurzfristig  

Ich freue mich auf Ostern ... 

Viele Grüße

Guido




Ommer schrieb:


> *Lust* auf eine Ostersonntagmorgenrunde von Lindlar über Ründeroth, Drabenderhöhe, Loope und den Hölzer Kopf?
> 
> 4 Stunden Langsamfahren mit einigen Steigungen kann eine *Last*  sein...
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. April 2007)

Schaltwerk und Beläge sind gekauft und werden bald verbaut. Dürfte also Alles klar gehen. Bis morgen früh  

Viele Grüße 

Guido





Montana schrieb:


> Ja Achim ich habe dazu große Lust. Ich werde mein Fahrzeug (Fahrrad  ) aber noch mit neuen Bremsbelägen und evtl. einem neuen Schaltwerk beglücken müssen. Ich bin _fast _ sicher, dass alles klappt ... sonst melde mich noch mal kurzfristig
> 
> Ich freue mich auf Ostern ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (8. April 2007)

*OsterSONNtags Tour* mit Achim @Ommer.
Anbei das von den Teilnehmern heiß ersehnte Höhenprofil und zwei Bilder vom Turm auf der Hohen Warte.
Für mich persönlich war es ein neuer Rekord an Höhenmetern. 




*Achim, Guido, Martin*




*Helmut, Guido, Martin*

Den Tourbericht überlasse ich Achim @Ommer.
*Danke für die schöne Tour!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. April 2007)

Danke an _Achim @ Ommer _fürs guiden dieser fantastischen Ostersonntags tour.  rund um Lindlar bei herrlichstem Frühlingswetter. Gestartet sind wir bei ca. 2 °C und am Schluss waren es dann 16 °C . Alles war perfekt ... die atemberaubenden Aussichten ... die extrem schöneStrecke ... die Höhenmeter (die 1000 hms haben wir zumindest "gekratzt") das scheint jetzt der Maßstab für leichte Touren zu sein   

Und natürlich vielen Dank an die netten Mitfahrer  und an _Helmut @ Schildbürger _ für die Daten und die schönen Fotos. 

Sowas können wir immer gerne wiederholen.

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Mathok (9. April 2007)

Mir hats auch großen Spass gemacht. War teilweise ein schweres Stück Arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt! Habs sogar noch rechtzeitig nach Düssedorf zu Caveman geschafft. Bis demnächst mal....

lg
Martin


----------



## Ommer (10. April 2007)

Zur Ostersonntagmorgentour kamen zusammen:

[email protected]ürger
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Trotz der bevorstehenden Last der teilweise heftigen Anstiege liessen sie sich nicht von dem Vorhaben abbringen.

Zunächst ging es von Lindlar durch Rübach und Klause zur Leppe-Deponie und runter zum Haus Leppe und Ölchenshammer. Gemütlich den Berg hoch nach Feckelsberg und in Richtung Agger, vorher aber am Walbach entlang um am Haus Hohenfels recht abschüssig zur Agger zu gelangen. Hier mussten wir eine Absperrung der Fußgängerbrücke überwinden, was mir mit Hilfe der anderen auch gelang.

An der anderen Seite des Tals begann die Auffahrt zur Hohen Warte......oben angekommen bestiegen wir den Aussichtsturm und genossen einen herrlichen Rundblick.

Nach der Abfahrt überquerten wir die A4, folgten der B56 ein Stück und verschwanden links im Wald, der stellenweise wie ein Hochmoor beschaffen war. In Brächen querten wir nochmal die B56 und dann gings lange - nicht steil, aber holperig - am Loopebach entlang bis in den gleichnamigen Ort.

Dort wurde die Agger nochmal überquert und danach den Berg hoch nach Holz......

Zum Schluss nahmen wir noch den "Oberen Törchenweg" und fuhren durch den Freizeitpark zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Das war wohl eine feine Ausfahrt! 

Ich danke allen Mitfahrern und freue mich schon aufs nächstemal 



Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2007)

Vorbildlich, endlich sehe ich wie es vom Aussichtsturm der Hohen Warte ausschaut. Mit freistehenden Höhenmetern habe ich es nicht so.


----------



## Malcom (10. April 2007)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man da überhaupt hochkommt


----------



## Ommer (14. April 2007)

Kleine Invalidentour am frühen Sonntagmorgen?

Wem die Tour an der Sieg zu spät - und zu warm - ist, kann an einer leichten Morgenrunde teilnehmen.

Anmeldung hier

Na ja, es ist schon ziemlich früh, es ist ja auch _Früh_ling.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreischkäfer (14. April 2007)

hab erstmal 2 Wochen Sportverbot, wegen den Weißheitszähnen...


----------



## Malcom (14. April 2007)

ach Fred, du weißt doch das man sich daran nicht halten muss...der Zahnarzt wird dann halt nur was sauer..kannst ja mal den Martin dazu fragen  

ne invalidentour klingt verlockend 
aber leider ist mein Fahrrad immer noch nicht fahrbereit, vielleicht auch damit ich nicht auf dumme Ideen komme..muss erstmal den Lenker ausrichten und vor allem alle Brems und Schaltzüge verlegen, wenn ich noch länger was von dem Rahmen haben will..


----------



## thea (14. April 2007)

Hallo Achim!
8°° Uhr ist okay, ich bin dabei bis morgen und noch einen schönen Abend.
Gruß Helmut W.


----------



## Ommer (14. April 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> ach Fred, du weißt doch das man sich daran nicht halten muss...der Zahnarzt wird dann halt nur was sauer..kannst ja mal den Martin dazu fragen
> 
> ne invalidentour klingt verlockend
> aber leider ist mein Fahrrad immer noch nicht fahrbereit, vielleicht auch damit ich nicht auf dumme Ideen komme..muss erstmal den Lenker ausrichten und vor allem alle Brems und Schaltzüge verlegen, wenn ich noch länger was von dem Rahmen haben will..




mir scheint, Menschen und Bikes sind zwar durchdacht konstruiert, aber nicht für Dauerbetrieb ausgerüstet.....


ah, Helmut ist für morgen angemeldet 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (25. April 2007)

Langsam fahren und trotzdem Spaß haben?

Hier gehts zur alternativen Sonntagmorgentour.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (5. Mai 2007)

*T*rockene *T*railhaltige *T*our am Sonn*t*agmorgen

An der Lindlarer und Kürtener Sülz entlang. Schön, mit einigen Wurzeln, aber _langsam.

_Anmeldung hier



Gruß
Achim


----------



## thea (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Achim !
Ich fahre morgen mit .  Gruß Helmut W.


----------



## Ommer (10. Mai 2007)

Nach langer Trockenheit:

Feuchte Frühtour am Sonntag


Anmeldung kostenfrei  hier



Gruß
Achim


----------



## thea (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Achim,
1x Frühtour. Helmut W. fährt mit

Gruß Helmut


----------



## alphatester (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle
Gibt es ne Sonntagstour? So b 10.00 Uhr wäre nicht übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (19. Mai 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> Gibt es ne Sonntagstour? So b 10.00 Uhr wäre nicht übel...




Ja, um 9:00 Uhr. Langsame Runde ab Linde. Zum Termin gehts hier.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (20. Mai 2007)

Da sich niemand anmeldete, bin ich heut morgen schon um 8:00 losgefahren, das war auch gut, es wurde nämlich gegen Mittag recht warm. 

Noch ein wenig erschöpft von der "Tour de Ruhr" am Freitag bin ich dann so 40 km um Kürten herum gefahren. Der K-Weg ist doch ziemlich schlecht ausgezeichnet, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, ist er unmöglich 

Zuhause angekommen hab ich mich mir einer kalten Dusche erfrischt.

Später gings nach Wipperfürth auf den französischen Markt, hmm... Schinken aus Korsika, Süßes Gebäck, Flammkuchen, leckerer Wein......das ist Lebenslust


Wenns nächsten Sonntag wieder so warm wird, fahr ich ganz früh 


Salut
Achim


----------



## alphatester (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Achim,

ich war um 9.08 da. War aber nicht schlimm, habe ich halt die Gegend erkundet. Mir ist 9.00 Uhr aber zu früh, da ich 18 km Anfahrt habe und mich weigere mir am Sonntag den Wecker zu stellen. Deswegen hab ich mich auch nicht angemeldet..... Allerdings war ich früh genug wach und bin dann mal los 
Ich hatte dan 60 Kilometer auf dem Tacho... Ohne Pause, gar nicht übel...
Also, wenn es etwas später geht, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Ommer (21. Mai 2007)

Später als neun? Lieber noch früher, dann ist man auch früher wieder zurück...!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## thea (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Achim ,
wenn Du  Sonntag früh fährst fahre ich mit. Kannst dich ja melden wie viel Uhr
Du los willst. Ich habe am Sonntag den Mattes getroffen, er möchte auch irgendwann noch mal mitfahren wenn sein Hinterrad wieder okay ist.  
Gruß Helmut


----------



## Ommer (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

ich würde gern am Sonntag die CTF in Nöthen (nahe Münstereifel) mitfahren, wenn dann nicht mehr so heiss ist, oder hier in der Nähe eine frühe Runde.

Weiteres siehe hier und da: //www.svnoethen.de/rad.htm


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (27. Mai 2007)

Die CTF in Nöthen war heute das Ziel von thea und Ommer.

Es waren nur 100 Teilnehmer dabei, war aber trotzdem schön. Erst windig und trocken, später schauerte es. Die Wege waren überwiegend fest, nur teilweise schlammig. 

Nächste Woche ist eine CTF in Buchholz, ist in Rheinland-Pfalz, aber nicht weit weg, mal sehen, wenns Wetter halbwegs gut ist, bin ich dabei.......http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=1&ID_Termine=19116&mode=breiten_detail

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (8. Juni 2007)

Es ist recht warm derzeit, Grund genug die frühen Morgenstunden auszunutzen, um eine lockere
Sonntagsrunde zu drehen.

Ein paar Hügel, einige Wurzeln und Wege, die ich lieber zu Fuß gehe...

Anmeldung hier.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Achim, 

demnächst fahr ich vielleicht nochmal mit (allerdings nicht so früh!). Außerdem muss ich noch warten bis ich meinen neuen Rahmen kriege (ich hoffe nächste Woche!)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (9. Juni 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hi Achim,
> 
> demnächst fahr ich vielleicht nochmal mit (allerdings nicht so früh!). Außerdem muss ich noch warten bis ich meinen neuen Rahmen kriege (ich hoffe nächste Woche!)
> 
> ...




Super! Dann bin ich auch dabei...  Wenn Du hilfe beim zusammenbau brauchst... sag bescheid


----------



## Malcom (9. Juni 2007)

danke für das angebot, aber das lass ich lieber den görg machen..


----------



## Ommer (10. Juni 2007)

Wenig Verkehr war heute morgen, als ich um 6:30 startete. Und schön kühl. 

Zunächst über Georghausen, Schmitzhöhe nach Hohkeppel. Da gabs jede Menge Brennesseln am Waldrand, zum Glück spüre ich die an den Beinen nicht.

Runter ins Aggertal und in Ehreshoven über die Hängebrücke, dann an der Agger entlang bis Engelskirchen. Den Steeger Berg rauf über X9, an der Autobahn eine Zeitlang vorbei und wieder runter nach Miebach. 

Einmal durchs Engelskirchener Zentrum, rechts ab in Richtung Blumenau, dann aber wieder nach links in den Wald. 200 hm hoch gings bis zur Leppe-Deponie, oben angekommen war ich ziemlich aufgeheizt und hab eine Pause gemacht. 

Dann gings bergab über Klause, Rübach, quer über den Friedhof und nach Kemmerich. Zum Schluß gabs noch ein Leckerli: über den Bahndamm bis zum Bahnhof Linde und oberhalb des Bahnhofs über der A4 bis Siebensiefen .

Zuhaus angekommen hatte ich 47 km und 740 hm in 4 Stunden hinter mir.


@Malcom: ist der Rahmen kaputt oder gefiel dir die Farbe nicht mehr?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (10. Juni 2007)

@achim: beides 
ne hab nen kleinen Haarriss an ner Schweißnaht oberhalb der Kurbel am Hauptrahmen. Garantie ist leider schon abgelaufen, aber Scott schickt mir auf Kulanz nen neuen Rahmen  

Bin nur mal gespannt, ob das das 2004er Modell ist, welche Farbe der hat (bitte nicht den neuen schäbigen grünen.. ) und obs der ganze Rahmen mit Schwinge ist.

Mal sehen, ich hoffe Montag ist das Teil beim Görg da!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ommer (29. Juni 2007)

Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung für Frühaufsteher 

.....wenns nicht allzu viel regnet  


klick



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (29. Juli 2007)

Sonntagmorgen, 7:00 Uhr. Es regnete nicht, also aufs Bike und los. 10 Minuten später begann der Regen um nicht wieder aufzuhören, jedenfalls nicht bis Mittag. 

Das hatte zur Folge, das ich fast allein unterwegs war, nur die Hundehalter trauten sich raus.
Einzelne Biker, keine Rennradler waren zu sehen, aber ein wetterfester Handbiker begegnete mir.

So konnte ich ruhig das Sülztal bis zur Mündung fahren, dann der Agger folgen bis hinter Overath und über Hohkeppel nachhause fahren.

Ich wäre bis auf die Unterhose nass geworden, hätte ich eine gehabt.

In 4,5 Std kamen so 67 km bei 550 hm zusammen, es hat mir besser gefallen als mich im Bett zu wälzen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (3. August 2007)

*Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung

Runde um Lindlar (*Wanderweg L mit Variationen,40 - 50 km*) für Frühaufsteher und Langsamfahrer 



Anmeldung hier


*


----------



## altenlinde (6. August 2007)

Hallo Achim,
hallo an alle Nutzer dieser Seiten ,

nach wochenlangen Asthmaanfällen, Kuren und sonstigen wehwehchen melde ich mich mal wieder ... Da ich fast keinen Pfad mehr kenne  , möchte ich mal wieder irgendwo einsteigen  !!!

Meldet reichlich Touren an ... das Wetter soll ab morgen ja wieder erträglich werden   .

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Malcom (6. August 2007)

Aiai...das klingt ja gar nicht so gut :/
Na ja ich werde vielleicht bald auch mal wieder ein paar Touren Online stellen, aber erstmal muss ich meinen Rahmen flicken lassen, da mir im Urlaub die Schwinge eingerissen ist  

Bis dann!


----------



## Ommer (6. August 2007)

altenlinde schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> hallo an alle Nutzer dieser Seiten ,
> 
> nach wochenlangen Asthmaanfällen, Kuren und sonstigen wehwehchen melde ich mich mal wieder ... Da ich fast keinen Pfad mehr kenne  , möchte ich mal wieder irgendwo einsteigen  !!!
> ...




Hallo Wolfgang,

ich dachte, du wärst mit Renovierungsarbeiten voll beschäftigt. Stattdessen plagst du dich mit Asthma rum....

Heut war ich beim Arzt, hab ein Rezept für Krankengymnastik geholt.

*Nächster Termin ist am Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr in Linde*, Abendrunde mit Helmut; wenn Mattes245 keine Ausrede findet, kommt er auch mit.


@Malcom: Hattest du nicht kürzlich noch einen Riss im Rahmen?  Und jetzt wieder?

Entweder taugen die neumodischen Räder nix oder du bist zu Rau 

Nun, früher war alles aus Holz und die Bikes aus Stahl.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (7. August 2007)

Ja den Rahmen haben ich auf Kulanz bekommen, aber nur den Hauptteil..und im Urlaub habe ich mir die Schwinge zerstört 
Da war der neue Rahmen aber auch noch nicht am Bike..


----------



## altenlinde (7. August 2007)

Hallo Achim, hallo Martin !!

@ Martin: ich habe in Winterberg nen schweren Sturz hingelegt, da auf meinem Dirt die Bremse versagt hat ... nur noch Luft ... GUT, dass ich Vollverkleidung hatte, will damit sagen, dass ich ansonsten mit ner sehr schweren Verletzung hätte rechnen müssen ... Den Integralhelm konnte ich wegschmeissen ... Aber nun zur Frage, kannst Du meine GRIMECA RACE ,-((
Bremse entlüften ?? Brauche dringend wieder Power auf der Bremsanlage ...

@ Achim : Bin letzte Woche mit den Renovierungsarbeiten ENDLICH fertig geworden ... Wegen dam Asthma war ich zwischendurch 3 Wochen in der stationären Kur, DA WAR ALLES KLASSE ... Hier habe ich wieder nen schweren Rückfall bekommen, LEIDER !!! Dafür habe ich aber in meiner beschwerdenfreien Zeit die Rostocker Heide in alle Richtungen ausgemessen !!! Die Berge wurden durch unendlichen Gegenwind ersetzt !!! Dienstags und donnerstags kann ich leider NIE , Fussball-Jugendtrainer in Linde erfordert dann meine ganze Konzentration )  !

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Malcom (7. August 2007)

Hmm ne sorry, habe nur nen Hayes und Avid Entlüftungskit 
Wusste gar nicht das du auch in Winterberg im Bikepark fährst...wo ist der Sturz den passiert an nem Drop, Northshore oder Übungsparcour?

Vielleicht könnte man ja sonst mal auch zusammendahin fahren, mein Onkel würde wohl auch mitkommen wollen..


----------



## Ommer (7. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> ich dachte, du wärst mit Renovierungsarbeiten voll beschäftigt. Stattdessen plagst du dich mit Asthma rum....
> 
> ...




Sorry, der Termin ist falsch!  Richtig ist *Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr* in Linde.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Mathok (7. August 2007)

Das schaff ich vll....


----------



## altenlinde (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Achim: Würde gerne .... wenn der verflixte Bluterguss in der Leiste ( Sturz ) nicht wäre ... Bin jetzt erstmal deswegen zum Doc  ! Ich melde mich, wenn ich grünes Licht von dort bekomme ... 

@ Martin: Der Sturz passierte am Six Cross, Ausgang letzte Steilkurve vorm Übergang zum Slopstyle ... Dort, wo nach der Kurve ( sehr hoch ... ) links der schöne fette Holzzaun steht ... Dort ist ja auch Streckenende vom SixCross. Meine Bremsen haben zu 90% versagt, BEIDE ... Nunja, mit Speed in die Kurve, keine Bremsleistung und im Augenwinkel das Schild vom Streckenende... Da war schon alles passiert ! Mein Sohnemann hat mich danach überholt und ist am Slopstyle vorbei auf die FunRide Bahn gedonnert... Da es seine erste Fahrt dort war, bin ich voll hinterher ... wie gesagt, mit ca 10% Bremsleistung   ! Danach den FunRide und Teile vom FreeCross runter zum Lift - KEIN VERGNÜGEN mit nem Bike ohne Bremse...  Aber geschafft ! Oben angekommen war dann leider Schluß   !  

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (17. August 2007)

Sonntag früh:

 L-Weg mit Variationen
_Langsame Tour zum Aufwachen_
 
Anmeldung hier



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> L-Weg mit Variationen
> _Langsame Tour zum Aufwachen_



Die Tour fällt aus!

Stattdessen versuchen wir die 4-Talsperren-Tour

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/322/4-talsperren-tour

Mal sehen, ob das ohne GPS geht.


----------



## Hesekiel (21. August 2007)

Hello, wenn Wetter sich mal bessern sollte und ich in ca zwei Wochen aus meinem Urlaub zurück bin, hatte ich nichts gegen eine Tour mit euch wenn das IO währe..

...der neue hier, aus Engelskirchen


----------



## Schildbürger (21. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Die Tour fällt aus!
> Stattdessen versuchen wir die 4-Talsperren-Tour
> http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/322/4-talsperren-tour
> Mal sehen, ob das ohne GPS geht.


Hallo Achim,
wenn es mal trocken ist, können wir die Tour gerne mal fahren.
Du fährst vor und ich kontrolliere dann ob wir Richtig sind.   
Es sind ca. 630Hm und 41km.
Als Startpunkt Wipperfürth?
Aber nicht zu früh ...
EDIT: diesen Sonntag wird es nicht gehen, Fahrdienst für die Tochter zum Sport.


----------



## Ommer (22. August 2007)

Hesekiel schrieb:


> Hello, *1.* wenn Wetter sich mal bessern sollte und ich in ca zwei Wochen aus meinem *2.* Urlaub zurück bin, hatte ich nichts gegen eine Tour mit euch *3. *wenn das IO währe..
> 
> ...der neue hier, aus Engelskirchen



Hallo Hesekiel,

willkommen, einen Propheten hatten wir bisher hier noch nicht!

*1. *das Wetter kann nur noch besser werden 
*2. *viel Spass im Urlaub 
*3. *selbstverständlich kannst du eine Tour mitfahren, wenn du auf die*                 Langsamfahrer* Rücksicht nimmst und wartest


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (22. August 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> wenn es mal trocken ist, können wir die Tour gerne mal fahren.
> Du fährst vor und ich kontrolliere dann ob wir Richtig sind.
> Es sind ca. 630Hm und 41km.
> ...




Hallo Helmut,

wir sind die Runde am Sonntag teilweise gefahren, es war nicht so einfach, weil noch recht viel Holz quer im Wald herum liegt und zu Fuß bin ich noch langsamer als auf dem Rad. (_zudem muss ich Kurven fahren üben_)

GPS ist wohl ein teurer Spass, oder ists gar keiner , beim Lesen im GPS-Forum versteh ich nur die Hälfte....jetzt hab ich mir ein Buch gekauft, GPS Navigation - Bruckmann Basic.

Nun, am 2.9. wäre ein guter Tag zum Fahren, wenns nicht in Strömen regnet.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Hesekiel (22. August 2007)

Das klingt gut! 
Hoffe Ihr müßt nicht auf mich warten. Aber denke das wird schon alles klappen.

Dieses We habt Ihr nichts drauf?...oder??
Wetter sieht laut Wetter.com nich so schlecht aus!!
 SONNE ca. 22° 

Ansonsten, wenn ich zurück bin sehr gerne!!!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Schildbürger (22. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> GPS ist wohl ein teurer Spass, oder ists gar keiner , beim Lesen im GPS-Forum versteh ich nur die Hälfte....jetzt hab ich mir ein Buch gekauft, GPS Navigation - Bruckmann Basic.
> 
> ...



Das GPS habe ich mir nur zugelegt, weil ich trotz Papierkarte, mit eingezeichneter Route, öfters in die komplett falsche Richtung gefahren bin.  
Bis zum nächsten Ort ... Wo bin ich? 
Seitdem sind es nur ein paar Meter, dann merke ich (äh, mein GPS) das ich auf dem falschen Weg bin. 
Du hast da eine bessere Orientierung.  
Preis? kommt darauf an ... ein eTrex Legend HCx würde MIR reichen.
Karte + Farbe sollten aber schon sein. Das Vista C hat schon zu viele Sachen die ich definitiv nicht brauche (elektr.Kompass + Barometr. Höhenmesser ). SirfSTAR-III Empfänger muss nicht sein, den Weg findet man auch mit dem anderen.
Wenn ein Weg nicht fahrbar ist, kann man mit einer Karte im GPS nach einer Alternative suchen. Ich hatte damals auch keine Ahnung und habe zuviel Geld ausgeben.

Nachteil wäre (für mich) wenn es ausfällt. Ist mir in 3 Jahren 2x passiert, Beim 1. Mal Akku leer ... Dann beim 2x die Ersatzbatterie zu alt und auch leer. An die nächste Tankstelle und neue gekauft, wir sind  ja zum Glück nicht in der Wüste.
Ich fahre eben gerne da wo ich noch nie gewesen bin. Und/oder Tracks für meine Karte sammeln kann. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199297
Für die Hausrunde(n) brauche ich es nicht.  

Den 2.9. habe ich mir notiert. Suchst du was aus?  
Ich hoffe das es dann trocken ist. Bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich hier, wegen der Anfahrt mit dem PKW.


----------



## Ommer (25. August 2007)

Hesekiel schrieb:


> Das klingt gut!
> Hoffe Ihr müßt nicht auf mich warten. Aber denke das wird schon alles klappen.
> 
> Dieses We habt Ihr nichts drauf?...oder??
> ...




Morgen früh fahr ich eine Tour mit in Bad Münstereifel.

Viel Spass im Urlaub! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (25. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Morgen früh fahr ich eine Tour mit in Bad Münstereifel.
> 
> Viel Spass im Urlaub!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Achim, viel Spass mit Markus u.a. in BM .

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Malcom (27. August 2007)

So mein Bike scheint wieder halbwegs funktionsfähig zu sein, mein Bein lebt auch halbwegs wieder, also gibts mal wieder ne kleine Feierabendtour!!

Hier anmelden  

Falls jemand überlegt, kann ich ihn mit den Bildern ja vielleicht überzeugen, sind auf der selben Tour gemacht und sind noch lang nicht alle Singletrails, da es später zu dunkel für Fotos war


----------



## Malcom (27. August 2007)

*Über Bewertungen und Kommentare würden wir (Martin und Martin) uns sehr freuen, also klickt mal fleißig die Bilder an *




So hier ein paar der Fotos 

















































hoffe es gibt keine ISDN User in dem Thread mehr


----------



## kreischkäfer (27. August 2007)

sehr schöne fotos Martin, aber du hättest auch dezenter drauf verweisen können 

wer Bilder von Portes du Soleil dieses Jahr sehen will kann die sich in meinem Album ansehen.

PS.: ich freue mich natürlich auch über Kommentare und Bewertungen


----------



## Malcom (27. August 2007)

dann muss die ja jeder noch anklicken, diese kleinen Dinger nene das taugt ja nix..ich bin ja selber faul und hätte dazu nie Bock


----------



## Ommer (28. August 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Den 2.9. habe ich mir notiert. Suchst du was aus?
> Ich hoffe das es dann trocken ist. Bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich hier, wegen der Anfahrt mit dem PKW.



Hallo Helmut,

am Sonntag wirds wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn ich am Vorabend zu spät nach Hause komme 

Ich würde auch gerne hier mitmachen, aber das wird wohl nix.

Danke für Deine Anmerkungen zum GPS, wenn man elektr.Kompass und barometr. Höhenmesser nicht benutzt/braucht, kann man sich die Kosten sparen. Es ist schon eine Menge Geld, aber ein Eurofighter kostet mehr.  Braucht man denn die Speicherkarten (X)?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (28. August 2007)

Hallo Martin,

bei mir zuhaus gibts nur ISDN, da kann ich mir beim Bildaufbau eben ein Bier holen.......

am Donnerstag bin ich in Linde mit Helmut und Nadine unterwegs, erst ab 18:00 Uhr, dann seid ihr ja schon fast wieder zurück

Viel Spaß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (28. August 2007)

Von mir aus können wir auch gern später losfahren, ... keine lust euch anzuschließen?


----------



## RennKröte (28. August 2007)

Ola.... also Ihr nennt das hier also "Leichte Touren..." naja gut, jedem das Seine... fahrt Ihr schonmal mit nem Weibchen im Anhang???? Ist Euch wahrscheinlich zu öde hhm??? Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Anmerkungen zum GPS, wenn man elektr.Kompass und barometr. Höhenmesser nicht benutzt/braucht, kann man sich die Kosten sparen. Es ist schon eine Menge Geld, aber ein Eurofighter kostet mehr.  Braucht man denn die Speicherkarten (X)?
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Tach Herr Ommer,

zum Thema GPS. Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten mit dem hier rum Magellan 500 LE Gab es bei dem Anbieter für 250 EUR, jetzt leider wieder teurer.

Bin damit zufrieden, Farbdisplay ist angenehm, nur bei starkem Sonnenschein schlecht ablesbar. Auf die SD Karte möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten, alle Kartenfeindaten, Tracks und ggf. Routen dabei und bei Mehrtagestouren immer die Möglichkeit, die Tracks sofort abzuspeichern oder je nach Gebiet die Karte reinzuladen. Ist bei der Speicherverwaltung etwas langsam, ist aber nunmal kein PC.

Von Garmin gibt es in der Preisklasse ähnliche Geräte, die für mich alle einen großen Nachteil haben. Tracks können zwar auf der SD Karte abgespeichert , aber nicht wieder ins Gerät geladen werden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Malcom (28. August 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:
			
		

> Ola.... also Ihr nennt das hier also "Leichte Touren..." naja gut, jedem das Seine... fahrt Ihr schonmal mit nem Weibchen im Anhang???? Ist Euch wahrscheinlich zu öde hhm??? Grüße



Na gut zugegeben der Threadtitel ist schon was älter, und wir waren von Anfang an nicht dabei, eigentlich ist das nur der Lindlartreff 

Du kannst gerne mitfahren wir haben nichts dagegen, wenn es dir berghoch nicht zu langsam ist  

Ne mal im ernst wie gesagt es kann jeder mitfahren, wir wollten am Donnerstag hauptsächlich Singletrails fahren, ich denke die werden schon gefallen wenn du Singletrails magst...vielleicht nehme ich ja auch wieder meine Cam mit und knips noch nen wenig. 

Wenn es zu schwer wird (sind nicht viele Stelle) kann man entweder nen Chickenway fahren oder mal kurz tragen (wie bei der Treppe auf dem Steinhauerpfad).

Gruß
Martin

PS: Der Ommer und der Matthias sind u.a. doch schon bei uns mitgefahren, und denen gehts auch noch gut


----------



## Mathok (28. August 2007)

Probieren geht über studieren!

Es ist wirklich nicht schwer. Wie ich erfahren hab fährt dude sogar mit einem Starrbike mit ! Achim und bspw ghosty9 (ein ebenfalls weibliches Wesen) haben die Touren auch immer mit Spass und Anstand gemeistert.

Zur Not sind wir auch maximal immer 10 Minuten von der nächsten Teerstraße Richtung Lindlar entfernt....

Freuen uns über jede(n) der mit will!


----------



## RennKröte (28. August 2007)

Also in den Alpen war ich schon und Schiebestrecken kenn ich demnach auch zu genüge... ich finde mich ja nicht so fit, aber manche behaupten ich stapel tief... wollen mir nur schmeicheln  

Freue mich über jeden der mich mal mitschleift...fahre erst seit nem Jahr soviel und meine SPD habe ich erst kürzlich und falle schonmal um...

War jetzt eine Woche krank, bin gestürzt und habe mir den gessamten li Unterarm aufgerissen, Übermut tut selten gut...


----------



## RennKröte (28. August 2007)

Ooooops, sorry Malcolm (und alle anderen die hier noch so sind, gibt´s hier wo ne andere Frau???) ... Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, habe die ganze Woche noch Bereitschaftsdienst, evtl könnte ich Sonntag, aber erst gegen frühen Abend....wenn dann das Wetter mitspielt....


----------



## Mathok (28. August 2007)

Ganz ehrlich
1) Komm mit!
2) Wenn du schon in den Alpen warst dann schaffst du die Tour technisch auf jeden Fall und es sind nur 25 Kilometer oder so.... es ist wirklich nicht schwer! Wenn ich Tour so in Gedanken mal abfahre sinds maximal drei Stellen an denen der ganz normale "Normalobiker" (Sonntags CC-Fahrer) eventuell absteigen müsste und mal 5 Meter schieben muss...
Die Wege sind alle eher mit viel Flow und herrlichen Landschaften zu fahren...


----------



## Malcom (28. August 2007)

Zu schade..na ja ich denke wir werden demnächst dann nochmals Touren reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (28. August 2007)

Ich mach das wirklich, sowie ich Zeit habe, das ist keine Drohung sondern ein Versprechen, dann habt Ihr den Salat und müsst mich mitschleppen ;p Dieses WE habe ich noch Dienst, danach kann ich für 3 Monate jedes WE, kurzzeitiger Job Wechsel... 

Nur schnall ich Eure "Fachsprache" nicht... Singletrail, CC ????? Sorry, habe noch nie wirklich Kontakt zu MTBlern gehabt, fahre meist allein...


----------



## Ommer (28. August 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ola.... also Ihr nennt das hier also "Leichte Touren..." naja gut, jedem das Seine... fahrt Ihr schonmal mit nem Weibchen im Anhang???? Ist Euch wahrscheinlich zu öde hhm??? Grüße



Hallo RennKröte,

lass Dich nicht durch die Bilder irritieren, ich versuche meistens, Stufen und andere Hindernisse zu umgehen/fahren, damit ich nicht wieder auf den Kopf oder sonstwo drauf falle. aber wers kann, dem machts Spass. Man lernt auch mit der Zeit....

Selbstverständlich fahren wir mit weiblichen Wesen - sofern sie mitkommen wollen - , zuletzt am Sonntag in Bad Münstereifel und wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag in Linde. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## RennKröte (28. August 2007)

Jutt... wenn Ihr das meint... wäre nett wenn dann noch ein Weibchen dabei wäre wenn ich dann mal mitkomme! Bleibt nur die Frage wo Ihr dann startet und wie ich dann dahin komme, oder seits auch mal in Wipp Region on Tour????

Ich habe aber kein Fully gell, nur Normalo Ausstattung... Gut, aber die Alpen hat mein Baby auch überlebt...


----------



## Mathok (28. August 2007)

Singletrail = schmaler, naturbelassener Weg. Alles bis vielleicht 150cm Breite oder so...

CC = CrossCountry. Mountainbiker die sehr schnell (gerade auch Berg hoch) fahren, in technischeren Abschnitten aber (auch wegen der Ausstattung) oftmals nicht sooooo schnell sind.... Sagen wir als CCler fährt man lieber weit auf breiteren Wanderwegen. Mountainbiken bei Olympia ist fast immer CC... War nur als Reverez für die technischen Abschnitte gedacht - wie gesagt auch als CCler alles fahrbar (soll keine Abwertung sein!).

Werd jetzt noch was lesen, also Nacht an alle, bis spätestens Donnerstag!


----------



## Malcom (28. August 2007)

1,5 Meter, du bist mir auch so nen Singletrail 
Single heißt, das dort maximal ein Fahrer nebeneinander fahren kann. Also bis 60cm, bei breitem Lenker wegen mir bis 80cm. *Klugscheiss*


----------



## Mathok (29. August 2007)

Der obere Parktrail ist dann aber bestimmt kein Singletrail mehr (die Wege in der Schweiz übrigens auch nicht...), der ist nämlich deutlich über en Meter breit.... Außerdem können ja auch breitere Wege so verblockt sein, dass nur eine kleine Linie zum Fahren bleibt


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

Touché, können ja nächstes Mal nen Bandmaß mitnehmen


----------



## Ommer (29. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tach Herr Ommer,
> 
> zum Thema GPS. Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten mit dem hier rum Magellan 500 LE Gab es bei dem Anbieter für 250 EUR, jetzt leider wieder teurer.
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr Sonntag,

wie soll ich das verstehen 

...grübel, grübel


Achim


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2007)

Männer ey  fachsimpel, fachsimpel... okay, ich habe es geschnallt, dann fahre ich wohl CC und wenn ich mal Singletrails unterwegs finde, dann mag ich sie...wenn se nciht zu steil sind komme ich auch ohne umfallen hoch, wobei mittler Weile habe ich das Ein- und Aussteigen mit den SPD auch wat raus...

Soooo, damit ihr noxhwas zum Erkären habt, was heisst RTF???

Die treffenste Antwort erhält nen Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

Radtouristikfahrt 
oder auf Internet bezogen Read the FAQ
oder für die Informatiker Rich Text Format


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2007)

Dat gefällt Dir woll, Hühnchen aufllären.... vielleicht könnte man auch sagen Rentner Touren in Frieden


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

klingt auch gut, merk ich mir


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2007)

Wenn Du meinst dann mach das, glaube aber kaum dass hier noch wer so böde Fragen stellen wird wie ich....

Gehört das so dass man sein Radel hier als Foto reinstellt??? Also ich meine ja nur, weil ich im Vergleich zu Euch je nen Trabi habe...

Und überhaupt weiß ich ja auch nicht wie ich mein Profil ändern kann, so wegen auch mal Bildchen und so...

Malcom ist ja ganz schön frech für sein Alter woll??? Oder sieht das wer anders???


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

Ach was, dafür ist nen Forum doch da...
Zum Profiländern musst du links oben auf "Kontrollzentrum" klicken. Dann gibts da im Menu links "Profil ändern", dort kannst du schonmal nen paar Sachen eingeben wie ICQ Nummer, etc. aber hast du teilweise ja eh schon gemacht.
Dann kannst du noch "Benutzerbild" ändern auswählen, wo du dann eine Grafik oder ein Foto hochladen kannst von deinem Rechner. Es muss allerdings maximale 80 * 80 Pixel groß sein, und 6,3kb groß sein. Wenn du nen Foto hast es aber nicht auf die Maße bekommst kannst mir das auch eben schnell mailen, dann mach ich das.
Ansonsten kannst du auch Fotos vom Bike etc. in dein Fotoalbum hochladen. Einfach in der kleinen Leiste ganz oben auf der Seite auf "Fotoalbum" klicken, dann auf "Meine Galerie" und "Fotos hochladen".

Und klar sein Bike MUSS man immer reinstellen 
Ich wollte demnächst meinem Bike auch mal nen Fotoalbum widmen, von damals bis heute mit allen Umbauten, im Grunde ist ja nix mehr Orginal dran, nicht mal der Rahmen 

Gruß Martin

PS: In meinem reifen Alter, darf man jawohl frech sein


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2007)

Okay, sobald ich Zeit finde kümmer ich mich mal darum, auch wenn die Bilder wohl eher unscharf sein werden, kann aber was dauern.... Pah mit 23/24 reif???? Und das als Mann??? Mittler Weile bin ich mir sicher Mäner werden das nie und brauchen für alles eine Regierung mal gucken vielleicht kann ich ja ne Rufumleitung schalten wegen meiner Bereitschaft und mit den Wipperfürthern fahren, das Bedarf aber noch einer weiteren Abklärung mit meinem Mann.... bis denne und vielen Dank für die bisherigen Infos!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

was hat die Regierung mit der Breite der Singletrails am Hut? 
und Männer werden auch nie reif, stimmt, sie werden im Grunde ja schon reif geboren, von daher ist keine weitere Entwicklung nötig


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> am Sonntag wirds wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn ich am Vorabend zu spÃ¤t nach Hause komme
> Ich wÃ¼rde auch gerne hier mitmachen, aber das wird wohl nix.
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,
schade das es nicht klappt, bei meiner letzten Tour habe ich schon meinen Mitfahrer aus dem Bett geklingelt. 
Wir sind da in Wermelskirchen gestartet.

Dann werde ich kurzfristig Sa/So eine Runde hier fahren.
Ãbrigens, wer Interesse hat hier mal eine Runde mitzufahren, kann sich bei mir melden, PM/Mail.

Die Speicherkarten sind gut, ich habe in meinem GerÃ¤t "nur" 24MB fest eingebauten Speicher, der aber fÃ¼r die "normalen" KartengrÃ¶Ãe der Touren reicht.
Du brauchst NICHT die sauteuren Speicherkarten von Garmin kaufen, handelsÃ¼bliche "microSD-Karten" fÃ¼r 10-20â¬ fÃ¼r 1GB!!! tun es auch.
http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=29Buhd5...19;ARTICLE=76667;START=0;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16
Da passt mehr als ganz Deutschland drauf.

FÃ¼r's Radfahren brauche ich den elektr.Kompass und den barometr. HÃ¶henmesser NICHT. Andere schwÃ¶ren darauf.
Der Kompass muss nach jedem Batteriewechsel neu kalibriert werden, und der HÃ¶henmesser nach jedem Einschalten, da sich der Luftdruck ja dauernd Wetterbedingt Ã¤ndert. Also bei mir sind die aus bzw. nicht in Gebrauch.

Ja, Hobby's kosten Geld. Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach reicht ein einfaches GerÃ¤t mit Kartendarstellung. Aber der Gedanke, was sein wÃ¼rde wenn man jetzt das bessere (und teuere) hat, lÃ¤sst einem keine Ruhe. Das kenne ich auch.

Meine Definition von Singletrail ist max. Lenkerbreite. Die Fahrspur kann dann immer noch schmÃ¤ler sein. Da muss man aufpassen.
Trail ist wo man noch am Wanderer vorbeifahren kann, ohne das der in die Botanik steigen muss, bis 2m. GemÃ¼tliches dahinrollen.  
Alles andere sind Forstautobahnen.  
Die ÃbergÃ¤nge sind aber flieÃend.

Ob da dann Hindernisse in der Spur sind, Spitzkehren, ist immer noch was anderes.
Es gibt "glatte" lockere Singletrails und verblockte Trails usw..
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234952
Hier in der Region ist wohl bei S3 SchluÃ ...
FÃ¼r mich selber, als Tourenfahrer ist bei S2 mit ein wenig S3 SchluÃ. 
Ist aber auch Witterungsbedingt.


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

Hier gibts S3 Passagen? Ich finde nie welche 
..die einzigen beiden die ich kenne sind noch nicht fahrbar, wobei ich die eine bald mal probieren muss...die andere ist einfach zu krass, weil die viel zu eng ist, da müssten man erst paar Bretter absägen  
Selbst S2 ist ja schwer zu finden


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hier gibts S3 Passagen? Ich finde nie welche
> ..die einzigen beiden die ich kenne sind noch nicht fahrbar, wobei ich die eine bald mal probieren muss...die andere ist einfach zu krass, weil die viel zu eng ist, da müssten man erst paar Bretter absägen
> Selbst S2 ist ja schwer zu finden



Richtig!  
Die S2-S3 Strecken sind hier kaum mehr als 20m lang. 
Manchmal ist es nur eine Stufe.
Für S3 solltest du mal in den Wupperbergen nachsehen. 
S2 ist da auch häufiger zu finden.
Sind aber aber "nur" kurze Strecken. Alleine würde ich da aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht fahren.
Ich Übe noch an Spitzkehren und dem Versetzten des Hinterrades.  
Wer kann mir da Tipps geben?
Aber jeder hat da seine eigenen Grenzen, wie es ja auch in der Diskussion zu der Skala zu lesen ist.


----------



## Malcom (29. August 2007)

Das mit dem Hinterrad übe ich auch, wenns denn mal gut klappt wird das weiterfahren danach schwer 
Ich habe allerdings auch keine Stelle wo man das gut üben kann 
Tipps dazu hmm...da ich selber über schlecht, müsste mal sehen was du machst dann vielleicht. Aber da ich selber im Normalfall nicht über 60° komme sollte ich auch lieber ruhig sein 
Wo übst du das denn? Auf nem Parkplatz wie wir? 

Die Wupperberge sind leider so weit weg von hier, und ich kenne mich da auch fast nicht aus, ich kenne nur einen Trail an der Wupper, dafür ist der auch der Oberhammer, aber technisch nicht soo schwer, kann man gut laufen lassen *g

Weiß aber nicht wie das Kaff und so heißt, aber der "Kreischi" kann dir das bestimmt sagen *g


----------



## kreischkäfer (29. August 2007)

den Trail den Martin meint beginnt in Remlingrade und führt entlang der Wupper bis zu der Strasse die von Radevormwald nach Beyenburg führt.

eine Beschreibung kann man hier finden...


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2007)

Für meinen Teil meine ich den hier.
Und ... nein den bin ich noch nicht gefahren. 
Der dürfte dem S3 nach meinem Empfinden sehr nahekommen.
Sieht auf dem Film nach meiner Meinung einfacher aus als er ist.
Aber es geht hier ja um LEICHTE Touren. Also genug gespammt.


----------



## DuD (29. August 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich nicht schwer. Wie ich erfahren hab fährt dude sogar mit einem Starrbike mit



Tja man tut was man kann aber ich weiß jetzt schon, das ich nach den Treppen 
meine Arme ertsmal sortieren muss. Fast hätte ich nicht mit gekonnt da ich mir bei einer Radtour um Wipperfürth nen schicken rostigen Nagel eingefahren hab, aber der erfahrene Biker hat immer nen Ersatz-Schlauch parat.
Also morgen vorm Elan bis denne


----------



## Malcom (30. August 2007)

UI sieht der Trail geil aus, gibts da vielleicht ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung?


----------



## Mathok (30. August 2007)

DuD schrieb:


> Tja man tut was man kann aber ich weiß jetzt schon, das ich nach den Treppen
> meine Arme ertsmal sortieren muss. Fast hätte ich nicht mit gekonnt da ich mir bei einer Radtour um Wipperfürth nen schicken rostigen Nagel eingefahren hab, aber der erfahrene Biker hat immer nen Ersatz-Schlauch parat.
> Also morgen vorm Elan bis denne



Das wäre sehr schade gewesen , aber es wäre trotzdem besser nicht vor dem Elan sondern vorm Rewe zu warten  - BIS GLEICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DuD (30. August 2007)

Stand nicht irgendwo irgendwann mal elan, als ich meinte also ich also was weiß ich denn?


----------



## Malcom (30. August 2007)

ja das war die mittwochs Tour vom Schauferl 
Aber mal ehrlich man fährt nach der Tour zum Elan, nicht vorher *g


----------



## RennKröte (30. August 2007)

DuD schrieb:


> Tja man tut was man kann aber ich weiß jetzt schon, das ich nach den Treppen
> meine Arme ertsmal sortieren muss. Fast hätte ich nicht mit gekonnt da ich mir bei einer Radtour um Wipperfürth nen schicken rostigen Nagel eingefahren hab, aber der erfahrene Biker hat immer nen Ersatz-Schlauch parat.
> Also morgen vorm Elan bis denne




Huhu MännerRunde...

angekommen am Treffpunkt ist er leider nicht!!! Bin das erste mal mitgefahren, konnte meine Berietschaft für 2h an ne Kollegin abtreten, liebe Kollegin das   Wir waren dann zu 5 und ich armes TuckTuck ganz allein unter Männern...

Bike begutachten gehört dann auch immer dazu woll??? Habe viel Bahnhof verstanden und mal fachsimpeln lassen...meine Kette bzw die Zahnräder sind wohl komisch???? 

Also mithalten konnte ich ganz gut, wobei das werde ich ja sehen woll, wenn se nicht mehr mit mir fahren wollen weiß ich Bescheid gell???


----------



## Malcom (30. August 2007)

Ach Ketten und Zahnräder sind bei uns auch allesamt komisch (zumindest bei mir und dem Mathok (Martin)) 
Ich denke mithalten sollte auch echt kein Problem sein, ich werde denke ich nächste Woche nochmal ne Tour gegen halb sechs reinstellen. Allerdings eher kurzfristig da ich eigentlich die Woche vielleicht noch nach Winterberg in den Bikepark wollte 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Ach Ketten und Zahnräder sind bei uns auch allesamt komisch (zumindest bei mir und dem Mathok (Martin))
> Ich denke mithalten sollte auch echt kein Problem sein, ich werde denke ich nächste Woche nochmal ne Tour gegen halb sechs reinstellen. Allerdings eher kurzfristig da ich eigentlich die Woche vielleicht noch nach Winterberg in den Bikepark wollte
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Wenn ich kann dann komme ich mit, es sei denn Ihr radelt mir maßlos davon, habe schon echt konditionelle Probs so... und ich bin ja ein Mädchen woll  

Kann allerdings meine Arbeitszeiten noch nicht absehen, wechsel ab Montag für 3 Monate erstmal meinen Job und bewege mich dann in völlig fremden Welten, Thema Vertrauensarbieszeiten und nicht nach Soll Stunden Zahl, erhalte nen Auftrag der bis Tag X stehen muss...

Unter was setzt Du denn den Termin damit ich ihn dann auch finde?? 

Gruß RennKröte


----------



## Malcom (31. August 2007)

Keine Sorge mein Rad wiegt 20 Kilo, deine Kondition ist mit Sicherheit vollkommen ausreichend *g

Ich weise immer wenn ich ne Tour reinstellen in dem Thread hier nochmal darauf hin.


----------



## DuD (31. August 2007)

Die tour hat echt spaß gemacht und ich muss sagen mit meinem 12kilo bike hatte ich am Berg natürlich einen klaren Vorteil, doch Downhill hats mich von den PAdalen gehoben.


----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Keine Sorge mein Rad wiegt 20 Kilo, deine Kondition ist mit Sicherheit vollkommen ausreichend *g
> 
> Ich weise immer wenn ich ne Tour reinstellen in dem Thread hier nochmal darauf hin.



Nöööööööööööööö is klar und das soll ich Dir dann bei Deinen Bildern glauben ja??
Ich bin nicht fit und außerdem älter als Du und Raucher!!!!!!!

Aber auf nen Versuch käme es mir schon an...

Wenn ich denn mal wüsste was mein Radel wiegt, das passt nicht auf meine Personenwage  aber ich habe den Eindruck nicht so viel??? 

Der Alphatester hat bei Ebay geguckt was ne Federgabel für mein Bike kosten würde, weil der Görg meint mitunter brauche ich dann n neues Brems- und Schaltsystem und dann kann ich mir schon n neues kaufen... aber ich will mich nicht von meinem trennen...

Die Jungs haben das verstanden und haben gesagt das würden sie auch nicht tun wollen, weil man so ja nie wieder an solch ein Rad kommen würde...

Ich käme ja so auch gut mit meinem Radel klar... wobei es ja laut deren Aussage ein mega Untershied ist kein Hardtrail zu fahren???? Wobei man mir das ja auch über die SPD gesagt hatte???


----------



## Malcom (31. August 2007)

Die Bilder sind doch ALLE bergrunter, da braucht man keine Kondition 
Die bergauf Bilder liegen alle sicher verschlossen in einem Safe..

Also ich sags mal so, für Touren ist das glaube ich so, wenn du einmal nen Fully hattest, willste nie mehr nen Hardtail *g

Warum willst du denn eine neue Federgabel?

Und zum Bike wiegen musst du dich ohne Bike und dann mit Bike auf die Wagen stellen, und die beiden Werte voneinander abziehen, anders gehts halt leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Na eben weil man mir sagt das es sein soll als führe man auf Wolken und ich möchte mich doch auch mal wie im Himmel fühlen....

Aber ich kann nicht fesstellen das ich mit den SPD schneller bin, vielleicht nehme ich das auch nicht wahr????

Du glaubst jetzt ich wiege mein Radel so wie Du es beschreibst ja  dann instaliere ich wohl gleich mal ne Webcam damit was zu lachen hast... Meine Waage wiegt bereits ab 6-8kg Du Hiersel!!!!

Dat was Du da runter fährst mache ich sowieso nicht, zumal ich von der Geschäftsführung heute erfahren habe, dass mein Chef wissen wollte ob es eine Gesetzesgrundlage gibt AN Extremsport zu vernieten, weil ich nach nem Sturz ne Woche krank war... Vollidiot, die Info hätte er auch von mir haben können!!!


----------



## Malcom (31. August 2007)

das mit den SPDs ist so ne Sache, ich glaube eher, dass es darum geht, dass man mit den SPDs immer die richtige Fußstellung hat, und so an Kraft sparen kann, wesentlich schneller wird man dadurch denke ich nicht.
Zum wiegen: es war lediglich ein Tipp das Fahrrad so zu wiegen, da ich denke das es sich schwierig gestaltet das Fahrrad sonst komplett auf die Waage zu bekommen...es sei denn du balancierst das Rad auf dem Sattel und stellst es auf die Waage, wobei es dann auch keinen weiteren Bodenkontakt haben darf 
Also ich wiege mein Radimmer mit mir zusammen, wenns ne andere Lösung gibt ok..aber ich kenne keine..
Mountainbiken generell ist doch kein Extremsport


----------



## DuD (31. August 2007)

Wer im Physik unterricht aufgepasst hat weiß, das es genügt erst das Bike mit dem Vorderrad auf die Waage zu stelln und dann das Hinterad drauf.Wenn man dann beide gewichts  Angaben zusammenrechnet hat man das gesamtgewicht des bikes.
Ein Zitat spar ich mir.


----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Im Ernst jetzt ja??? Finde ich schon ja... jedenfalls wenn man das so betreibt wie auf Deinen Bildern, oder bei diesem 4Cross auf der Leppe Deponie... und Verletzungsrisiko ist schon recht hoch, das darf man nicht außer Acht lassen...

Warst Du auch auf dem Rennen??????????


----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

DuD schrieb:


> Wer im Physik unterricht aufgepasst hat weiß, das es genügt erst das Bike mit dem Vorderrad auf die Waage zu stelln und dann das Hinterad drauf.Wenn man dann beide gewichts  Angaben zusammenrechnet hat man das gesamtgewicht des bikes.
> Ein Zitat spar ich mir.


 Physik habe ich in der Oberstufe abgewählt... Wiegst Du Dein Radel so????

Man kann auch alle Einzelteile wiegen und deren Summe addieren


----------



## Malcom (31. August 2007)

Rennkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst jetzt ja??? Finde ich schon ja... jedenfalls wenn man das so betreibt wie auf Deinen Bildern, oder bei diesem 4Cross auf der Leppe Deponie... und Verletzungsrisiko ist schon recht hoch, das darf man nicht außer Acht lassen...



ich hatte ja vom Mountainbiken "generell" gesprochen, nicht von dem was hier einige Betreiben. Mit generell meinte ich Touren fahren (ganz normal und nicht im hoch alpinem Gelände, sondern hier in der Gegend), das ist für mich kein Extremsport.

4Cross und Downhill hingegen kann man durchaus dazu zählen.

Bei dem Rennen war ich leider nur zur Quali musste danach weg 
Ich selber fahre aber eh keinen Rennen, keine Lust auf sinnlosen Leistungsdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> ich hatte ja vom Mountainbiken "generell" gesprochen, nicht von dem was hier einige Betreiben. Mit generell meinte ich Touren fahren (ganz normal und nicht im hoch alpinem Gelände, sondern hier in der Gegend), das ist für mich kein Extremsport.
> 
> 4Cross und Downhill hingegen kann man durchaus dazu zählen.
> 
> ...



Jutt, dann hätte man das geklärt, sehe ich auch so...außerdem lege ich mich sowieso immer da hin, wo es eigentlich nix auf die Nase zu legen gibt...

War die ganze Zeit da, aber überwiegend beim CC wegen BAO, naja anderes Thema...

Würde schon gerne so ne MTB/CC Marathon/Rennen mal fahren, aber dazu bin ich nicht fit genug (vielleicht noch nicht) und weiter bleibt das Problem des Frauenmangels...mit wem soll ich denn bitte Teamrennen fahren????

Und selbst wenn ich mal fitter bin, werde ich mich als Frau wohl im Leben nicht mit Männern messen können...

Jedenfalls nicht sportlich


----------



## Schildbürger (31. August 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kann allerdings meine Arbeitszeiten noch nicht absehen, wechsel ab Montag für 3 Monate erstmal meinen Job und bewege mich dann in völlig fremden Welten, Thema Vertrauensarbieszeiten und nicht nach Soll Stunden Zahl, erhalte nen Auftrag der bis Tag X stehen muss...
> Gruß RennKröte





RennKröte schrieb:


> Dat was Du da runter fährst mache ich sowieso nicht, zumal ich von der Geschäftsführung heute erfahren habe, dass mein Chef wissen wollte ob es eine Gesetzesgrundlage gibt AN Extremsport zu vernieten, weil ich nach nem Sturz ne Woche krank war... Vollidiot, die Info hätte er auch von mir haben können!!!



Hallo,
irgenwie kommt mit das bekannt vor ... Da bekommt man Arbeit ohne Ende und wenn's dann nicht klappt, erst eine Abmahnung und dann die Kündigung.
Ich hoffe du hast keinen Vertrag als Leidende äh leitende Angestellte unterschrieben.
Dann hättest du nämlich Pech, weil dann das Arbeitszeitgesetz für dich nicht mehr gilt! §3, 
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/arbzg/gesamt.pdf

DAS IST AUSBEUTUNG!
Das kommt bei mir noch vor der Scheinselbstständigkeit.
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann sehen wir in drei Monaten weiter. 
Fahrradfahren ist KEIN Extremsport, lässt sich also nicht verbieten.

Im letzten Winter gab es hier ein Frauenteam ... rocking snow flakes
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191280&page=77
Vielleicht was für dich.


----------



## RennKröte (31. August 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> irgenwie kommt mit das bekannt vor ... Da bekommt man Arbeit ohne Ende und wenn's dann nicht klappt, erst eine Abmahnung und dann die Kündigung.
> Ich hoffe du hast keinen Vertrag als Leidende äh leitende Angestellte unterschrieben.
> Dann hättest du nämlich Pech, weil dann das Arbeitszeitgesetz für dich nicht mehr gilt! §3,
> ...



Dank Dir, Arbeiszeit Gesetz gilt sehr wohl, es sei denn es ist Vertrauensarbeitszeit festgelegt bei einem verhandelten hohem Gehalt...dann gebe ich Dir recht... Generell lässt sich kein Sport in der Freizeit verbieten, denn es wäre ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz (bla bla freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkei etc...) im Urlaub sieht das anders aus, da ist laut Gesetz der Arbeitnehmer verplichtet, diesen als Erholung vom Arbeitsleben abzuleisten, geschieht Dir dann etwas so ist der Arbeitgeber unter Umständen berehcitgt die Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall zu kürzen, kündigendarf er Dir dennoch nicht so schnell, das bedarf mindestens 3 Abmahnungen, die auch mündlich sein können....

Ändert der Arbeitnehmer sein Verhalten nicht, ist er weg vom Fenster, zurecht,  ich habe auch keinen Bock ständig dafür löhenen zu müssen, wenn jemand durch sein Freizeitverhalten alle Nase lang krank ist!!!


----------



## Malcom (1. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5076

Kleine Tour am Sonntag nachmittag?


----------



## RennKröte (1. September 2007)

Huhu, ich kann leider nicht bzw erst frühestens um 18.3oh aber die Jungs fahren um 16.30h in Wipp vom Marktplatz los....fahr dochh mit???????


----------



## Ommer (1. September 2007)

das ist mir zu spät, thea, (vielleicht Nadine) und ich treffen uns um neun in Linde, wenn ich aus dem Bett komme.....

 Achim


----------



## Malcom (1. September 2007)

ach was Ommer zwei Touren am Tag müssen drin sein 

Wipp ist immer so ne Sache, da muss ich dann immer erst noch dahinfahren und zurück entweder mit dem Bike (dann habe ich aber für Hin/Rückfahrt schon 40km+ weg) oder mit dem Auto (zuviel Zeitaufwand, da bike ich lieber )


----------



## Mathok (1. September 2007)

drei ist mir aber auch zu früh  dachte auch so ab fünf...


----------



## Malcom (1. September 2007)

Wie sähe es mit vier aus? Ich würde lieber im hellen fahren, anstatt wenns nachher wieder dunkel wird..außerdem kann man sich dann immer noch besser überlegen, ob man spontan noch woanders hin fährt


----------



## DuD (1. September 2007)

Mir wäre früh nur recht da ich am Montag meinen ersten Arbeitstag habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

DuD schrieb:


> Mir wäre *früh* nur recht da ich am Montag meinen ersten Arbeitstag habe.



Früh um neun begann unsere Sonntagstour. [email protected] und ich drehten eine Runde von Linde über Olpe in Richtung Norden. 

In Kürten-Sürth bogen wir ab in das naturgeschützte Sürthtal und folgten dem Bachlauf bis Hamböcken. Kein Mensch zu sehen - nur ein paar Rehe und Federtiere. 

Irgendwie kamen wir durch Wipperfeld nach Schniffelshöh an die B506, dann über Holte und Schöneberg runter nach Jörgensmühle. Hoch nach Berghausen, noch mal hoch nach Ommerborn und dann fast nur noch bergab zurück nach Linde. So kamen 35 km und 665 hm in 3,5 Std zusammen bei angenehmen 18°.

Nächster Termin: Donnerstag, 6.9., 18:00 Uhr 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (8. September 2007)

Zur Sonntagmorgentour begebe ich mich morgen auf die linke Rheinseite nach Euskirchen.

Ein Platz für Bike und Biker ist noch frei. Um acht Uhr fahr ich los.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (10. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Um acht Uhr fahr ich los.


Krasse Zeit.


----------



## Specialisiert (10. September 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Krasse Zeit.


  Das denk ich mir da auch immer


----------



## Ommer (11. September 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Krasse Zeit.



noch kein    +  +


----------



## Ommer (30. September 2007)

Kein Regen mehr! Auf mit Bike und Hund in den Wald zur Pilztour!

Es war nicht viel los, nur 3 Fußgänger, 1 Hund und 1 Reiterin hab ich gesehen.

Pilze aller Art gabs, nur mit den meisten weiss ich nichts anzufangen. Das Heer der Täublinge hab ich stehengelassen, ebenso Fliegenpilz und Knollenblätterpilz, mitgenommen hab ich nur den flockenstieligen Hexenpilz
und den Perlpilz.

Zuhause mit Butter, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Salz und Petersilie sofort verzehrt, hmmmm....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (14. Oktober 2007)

Heute morgen um 8:00 Uhr fuhren [email protected] und ich ab Linde nach Norden. wir wollten ins Eifgental, soll ja schön sein. 

Schön wars auch, nur ziemlich viel Leute unterwegs bei dem super Wetter. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Anreise 2 Stunden dauert. So kamen über 6 Stunden Fahrzeit zusammen bei 73 km und 1170 Höhenmeter, fürn Trödler ziemlich viel.....
Der Apfelkuchen bei Wißkirchens in Altenberg war sehr lecker.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (15. Oktober 2007)

Aiai, an so nem herrlichen Sonntag nach Altenberg, kann mir vorstellen wie voll es war..aber scheint sich ja gelohnt zu haben, nicht nur wegen des Kuchens...aber 73 km Uiui...aber warum habt ihr für die Anreise so lang gebraucht?

Wir waren auch am Wochenende unterwegs, hier mal paar kleine Bilder...Bewertungen wie immer erwünscht 

Das meiste kommt aus der Ecke von der Ruine Neuenburg..



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Und das hier habe ich noch zu Hause gefunden


----------



## iron's_horse (15. Oktober 2007)

gibbet hier in der umgebung auch noch leute die eher dirt fahren und wissn wo hier vllt. n paar ordentliche spots sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (17. Oktober 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Aiai, an so nem herrlichen Sonntag nach Altenberg, kann mir vorstellen wie voll es war..aber scheint sich ja gelohnt zu haben, nicht nur wegen des Kuchens...aber 73 km Uiui...aber warum habt ihr für die Anreise so lang gebraucht?
> 
> Wir waren auch am Wochenende unterwegs, hier mal paar kleine Bilder...Bewertungen wie immer erwünscht
> 
> Das meiste kommt aus der Ecke von der Ruine Neuenburg..



Schöne Bilder, Martin, 
es war auch ein fantastischer Tag, super Wetter, angenehme Luft, sehr hell, alles in herbstlichen Farben, der Boden überwiegend trocken....

...die Anreise dauerte so lange, weil wir nicht auf direktem Weg gefahren sind.

Ab Samstag bin ich in Ungarn, dort werde ich mit meinem 91er Schauff Rocky durch die Puszta fahren und im Thermalbad rumsitzen und tiefsinnige Gespräche führen und den neuen Wein probieren....


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Malcom (17. Oktober 2007)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß im Urlaub..wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute verpasst du hier in Deutschland eh nichts


----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2007)

Nächster Termin für Sonntag Morgen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5368

Tempo wird langsam sein, bin gestern zum ersten Mal seit einigen Wochen wieder gefahren und die Beine waren schon schwer .... Runde und Startzeit sind aber dispositiv, also einfach mal fragen !

lg
mathok und malcom


----------



## Malcom (7. November 2007)

huhu...sind die Trödler oder irgendjemand noch beim Winterpokal am Start?
Die Yetis warten schon auf würdige Gegner


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> huhu...sind die Trödler oder irgendjemand noch beim Winterpokal am Start?
> Die Yetis warten schon auf würdige Gegner



Wir sind schon gestartet:

*16*




Team Trödelkönig     72     1159 min (19:19 h)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (7. November 2007)

uiui...da seit ihr aber schon gut am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. November 2007)

Sehe gerade Achims verlockendes Angebot für Sonntag.  

Leider kann ich da wegen _MoritzzumHandballfahren_ nicht.

Nächsten Sonntag .... das könnte vielleicht gehen.


----------



## Malcom (9. November 2007)

Hab am Mittwoch leider ne mündliche Prüfung, werde auch nicht mitfahren können. Aber ich denke auch das Wochenende danach muss ich nochmal fahren.  Das Trödler Team gewinnt sonst zu großen Abstand


----------



## Ommer (10. November 2007)

Es ist recht nass und glitschig draussen, die Wege sind teilweise zu Bächen geworden......

Vielleicht wirds morgen etwas trockener.....

...habe noch keinen Yeti-Ritter im Wald gesehen, ist es noch zu warm?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (10. November 2007)

Ein Yeti ist momemtan im Uni Stress, der andere mit gleichen Namen soweit ich weiß auch :/

Werde Mittwoch nach meiner mündlichen Prüfung wohl ne Runde drehen..


----------



## Ommer (10. November 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Ein Yeti ist momemtan im Uni Stress, der andere mit gleichen Namen soweit ich weiß auch :/
> 
> Werde Mittwoch nach meiner mündlichen Prüfung wohl ne Runde drehen..




Einen erfolgreichen Ausgang deiner Prüfung wünsche ich Dir !

Ebenso dem Ritter Mathok, viel Erfolg !


----------



## Malcom (10. November 2007)

Danke  
Wobei ich da immer noch sehr skeptisch bin, bei ner mündlichen Prüfung aus fünf Fragen, ist es nicht sonderlich schwer ne Lücke zu treffen, bei ca 50 Seiten Zusammenfassung 

Na ja wird schon schiefgehen, wenn nicht muntere ich mich danach einfach mit ner Bikerunde wieder auf..


----------



## Derk (11. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Es ist recht nass und glitschig draussen, die Wege sind teilweise zu Bächen geworden......
> 
> Vielleicht wirds morgen etwas trockener.....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Achim,

heute ist es ja noch schlimmer , wettermäßig.
Habt Ihr zur Vorsicht  Rettungsringe auf Deine heutige Tour mitgenommen ?

Wie funktioniert es denn bei Dir mit dem  GPS  ?

Schönen Sonntag

Derk (heute ein paar Schrauber- und PC-/GPS- Stündchen bei MTB-Schildbürger in dessen t r o c k e n e r  GArage verbringend)


----------



## Ommer (11. November 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> heute ist es ja noch schlimmer , wettermäßig.
> Habt Ihr zur Vorsicht  Rettungsringe auf Deine heutige Tour mitgenommen ?
> ...




Hallo Derk,

da hast Du was verpasst heute . 

Die Tour der Vier Wetterfesten

Es erschienen um zehn Uhr bei ALDI in Lindlar die Herren

Brocher
altenlinde
bernhardwalter
und der Trödelkönig
um den Wasserstand im bergischen Wald zu prüfen. Dazu begaben wir uns nach Norden und befuhren den T-Rundweg und später Teile des K- und L-Wegs. 

Das Ergebnis: Wasser überall reichlich. In Verbindung mit Laub und Dreck wars ordentlich schmierig. Zudem schütte, schüttet - nun, es regnete eben heftig!

Rund 3,5 Stunden später waren alle der Meinung, es habe sich gelohnt .

Dank an die Mitfahrer 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. November 2007)

Hallo Achim,

hat sich gestern doch gelohnt nach lindlar zu fahren,war eine schöne tour mit ordendlich wasser und matsch .
bis demnächst einmal

schönen gruß

bernhard II


----------



## Brocher (12. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Wasserfesten ,
war ne tolle Tour gestern ,mit einigen für mich neuen Wegen 
und Trails .
Bin beim nächsten Mal gern wieder dabei .

Gruss Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (12. November 2007)

Hat jemand Mittwoch um 11 Uhr Zeit für ne Trailrunde durch Lindlar? 

..und kommt mir nicht mit arbeiten oder so...


----------



## Ommer (13. November 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hat jemand Mittwoch um 11 Uhr Zeit für ne Trailrunde durch Lindlar?
> 
> ..und kommt mir nicht mit arbeiten oder so...



Hmm, ähem, 11:00 Uhr?  

Muss arbeiten und....


Kennt ihr schon die WP-Teams des Lokalforums Bonn/Koeln?

>>>hier steht näheres darüber

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (13. November 2007)

ne kannte ich noch nicht, hast du uns da eingetragen? 
Na ja fahr ich morgen halt meine Hausrunde allein..brauch mal paar Punkte *g*

Bis dann!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. November 2007)

Hallo Achim und WP-Bestreiter 

habe für Samstag mal ne TOUR ausgeschrieben . Natürlich ist Trödeltempo angesagt  

und für Sonntag ist Achim gefragt. Hätte echt mal wieder Lust vorbei zu kommen . Könnte mir vorstellen das Ralf und Guido auch kommen. Aber eine BITTE habe ich an dich *Startzeit *erst ab *10:00 Uhr *OK


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Achim und WP-Bestreiter
> 
> habe für Samstag mal ne TOUR ausgeschrieben . Natürlich ist Trödeltempo angesagt
> 
> und für Sonntag ist Achim gefragt. Hätte echt mal wieder Lust vorbei zu kommen . Könnte mir vorstellen das Ralf und Guido auch kommen. Aber eine BITTE habe ich an dich *Startzeit *erst ab *10:00 Uhr *OK




Würde ja sooooooo gerne zu beiden Terminen kommen.  

Begründung : Tolle Landschaften  gezeigt von super netten Leuten   in einer sehr angenehmen Reisegeschwindigkeit  . Also absolut genau mein Ding und das bei jedem Wetter. 

Ich muss jedoch die Angebote _schweren Herzens _für das Wochenende 17./18.11. wegen _extrem wichtiger _Verpflichtungen  ablehnen und hoffe sehr auf das nächste freie WE (24./25.11.) ... da könnte es klappen. 

Allen die unterwegs sein werden wünsche ich aber sehr viel Spass und ein eifriges WP-Punkte sammeln.


----------



## Ommer (15. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Achim und WP-Bestreiter
> 
> habe für Samstag mal ne TOUR ausgeschrieben . Natürlich ist Trödeltempo angesagt
> 
> und für Sonntag ist Achim gefragt. Hätte echt mal wieder Lust vorbei zu kommen . Könnte mir vorstellen das Ralf und Guido auch kommen. Aber eine BITTE habe ich an dich *Startzeit *erst ab *10:00 Uhr *OK





Hallo Sven,

am Samstag kann ich nicht, obwohl das Trödeltempo mir gefallen würde.....


Aber am *Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr *habe ich eine Sonntagmorgentour geplant.

Es soll von Ommerborn nach und um Wipperfürth herum gehen, es geht über die Wupper und an verschiedenen Talsperren vorbei. Hoch und runter, teilweise schlammig, alles im Trödeltempo. Anmeldung auch hier möglich.


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## ralf (15. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> am Samstag kann ich nicht, obwohl das Trödeltempo mir gefallen würde.....
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

super, da würde ich gerne mitfahren!  
Der Haken ist allerdings, daß wir (Familie) unterwegs sind. Und zweiteilen is nich ...  
Ich bin sicher, da ergibt sich aber in Kürze noch was Passendes ...  

Gruß nach Lindlar, Ralf 

PS: Und treib mir den Sven ordentlich an ...


----------



## Ommer (17. November 2007)

Huch, so viele Anmeldungen für Sonntag!

Hoffentlich wissen alle, was auf sie zukommt. Nix schwieriges, schnelles, aufregendes......

......nur leichtes Gelände und langsam (kann nicht anders) 

......Waldwege, Asphaltstrassen, feuchte Wiesen, Dreck, Schilder "Radfahren verboten"....



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2007)

Zur Sonntagmorgentour nach Ommerborn kamen 

Brocher
on any sunday
thea
Manni
[email protected]
Ommer
Um 10 Uhr gings los in Richtung Norden nach Jörgensmühle über die Sülz, weiter durch den Wald bis zur B506. Von Kaplansherweg runter durch das Dhünnquellgebiet und über einige Hügel ins Tal der Wupper nach Hämmern.

Nach Querung der Wupper über eine rappelnde Brücke gings weiter zur Bevertalsperre nach Niederlangenberg, ein recht dreckiger Ort, wo der Trödelkönig gleich Bodenproben nahm . Danach versagte Garmin den Dienst bis kurz vor Obernien. Runter ins Tal der Neye, rauf und wieder runter über Wurzeln zur Silbertalsperre, nochmals hoch und runter, wieder die Wupper gekreuzt - das Tempo des Trödelkönigs beruhigte sich, die Wartezeiten des Gefolges wurden länger  .......

In Agathaberg verabschiedete sich Ralf, bei Oberbüschem bog Brocher nach links ab, die übrigen fuhren zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Es waren wohl um die 50 km und 750 hm, hoffentlich hat niemand gefroren .

Dank an alle Teilnehmer !


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (22. November 2007)

Am Samstag gibt es drei interessante Termine:

harte Tour 

Trödeltour  

oder wem das zu früh ist, Mondscheintour 



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (23. November 2007)

Morgen fahr ich nach *Wahlscheid* zum *Herrn Kettenfresse*r. 

Die Trödeltour  startet um 15:00 Uhr.

Kommt noch jemand mit? Etwas Licht ist erforderlich


----------



## Ommer (24. November 2007)

Das war eine _schöne_ Trödeltour mit den Herren *Kettenfresser* und *helman*. Ab Wahlscheid gings über Oberscheid und Rösrath in die Wahner Heide u.s.w. 

Erst schien die Sonne, später der Mond, der volle, _wunderschön_. 

Auf dem Heimweg hab ich im Auto die 6. Sinfonie von Beethoven gehört, auch _sehr_ _schön, _wusste ich bisher nicht, warum hat mir das nie einer gesagt?


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (27. November 2007)

Haaaalllloooo!!!

Der Winterpokal ist noch nicht vorbei!

- Der Winter hat noch nicht mal angefangen -


Wo sind die Yeti-Ritter und die des Trödelteams?

Was macht Ihr am Wochenende?

Soll ich hier weiter monotone Monologe schreiben?



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (27. November 2007)

Hallo!
Ich schreibe grade (bis zum 17.12) leider noch an meiner Seminararbeit, die ganze 25% meiner Note vom ersten Staatsexamen ausmacht (da streng man sich natürlich entsprechend an). Bin seit dem Winterpokal erst einmal dazu gekommen en Ründchen zu biken :'(. Nächstes Wochenenden bin ich aber auf jeden Fall in Lindlar. Wollte am Samstag, Sonntag und Montag jeweils mal was biken gehen. Problemaisch ist halt grade die Kondition !

Schließe mich am Sonntag gerne einer Tour an, bzw kann an den drei Tagen auch mal welche reinsetzen. Ansonsten bin ich ab den Weihnachtsferien wieder in den heimischen Wäldern anzutreffen!!

Bis dahin: Haltet die Ohren steif! Noch drei Wochen dann gehen die Yeti-Ritter wieder auf PunkteHatz!


----------



## kreischkäfer (27. November 2007)

Moin!

Die letzten Wochen waren eher von Zeitproblemen geprägt, was allerdings primär mit meiner Verletzung zu tun hatte. Schließlich habe ich jetzt 3 Einheiten à 6 Termine Krankengymnastik gemacht um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Zusätzlich versuche ich 2-3mal die Woche ins Fitnesscenter zu kommen, wovon mindestens 1 Termin fast immer aufs Wochenende fällt. Naja aber jetzt versuche ich auch wieder langsam meine Kondition aufzubauen. Allerdings war ich seit meiner Verletzung erst 3 oder 4 mal aufm Bike.

Nächsten Sonntag hört sich aber gut an, könnte klappen wenn ich irgendwie nach Lindlar komme. Der Mattes muss auch mal wieder nen Ründchen mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brocher (27. November 2007)

Hallo Achim,
würde mich Sonntag auch wieder anschließen.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Malcom (27. November 2007)

Tja ich wollte auch nochmal ne Tour reinstellen, allerdings eher für die Singletrailfraktion, zudem werden in der "Stadt" noch einige Treppen gefahren 

Aber wer will kann gerne mitfahren, jeweils Samstag und Sonntag nach dem Mittag, nähere Infos folgen...
btw. die Yetis probieren wieder im Winterpokal aufzuholen


----------



## Ommer (27. November 2007)

Für Samstag mache ich mal den Versuch einer Tour um elf Uhr beim REWE XXL. Zur Anmeldung

Malcom und/oder Mathok machen Termine für Samstagnachmittag und Sonntag für die traillastigen Runden. Auch für Frielingsdorfer sehr zu empfehlen .

@Mathok: Viel Erfolg für Deine Seminarbeit !

@kreischkäfer: Hat Dich Dein Pferd abgeworfen? Gehts wieder bergauf? Der Aufbau dauert immer erheblich länger als der Abbau. Ich wünsch Dir gute Reha 

@Brocher: Wenn Du Samstag keine Zeit hast, versuchs mal mit den Yeti-Rittern, das ist immer sehr kurzweilig 


Grüsse
Achim


----------



## Mathok (28. November 2007)

Samstag werde ich mich wohl den Yetis anschließen, aber - abhängig von der Größe des Muskelkaters - wäre ich am Sonnatga uch für ne Trödeltour zu haben. Mal schauen....

Sonst halt wirklich ab dem 17.12 wieder! Versucht so lange einen Vorsprung rauszufahren - der wird dann schnell schmelzen


----------



## Malcom (28. November 2007)

Für alle die Bock auf Trails und so nen Kram haben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5543

SA 13 Uhr vorm Rewe Eingang...



			
				Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> der wird dann schnell schmelzen


Der schmilzt doch jetzt schon dahin


----------



## Mathok (28. November 2007)

Na dann viel Spass! Ich bleib am Samstag lieber in NRW. Muss an dem Tage ja noch was für die Uni machen ! Aber BW soll schön sein


----------



## Malcom (28. November 2007)

Habs gefixed du alter Nörgler 
Meld dich mal lieber an


----------



## Malcom (1. Dezember 2007)

Was los keine Trödeltour am Wochenende? Oder wollt ihr nur den Yetis den Wald überlassen..

Für alle die noch nichts vorhaben, hier noch ne kleine Singletrailtour, Extreme Rutschgefahr 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5558


----------



## Ommer (1. Dezember 2007)

*Die Yeti-Ritter übernehmen den Wald!* Im Lokal-WP-Ranking http://wp.mtbsite.de/ sind sie schon auf auf den 17. Platz vorgerückt 

Die Trödeltour ist heute ausgefallen, gestern hab ich recht viel leckeren Wein im Landhaus Stüttem genossen und kam heute nicht so richtig ausm Bett. 

Wenns morgen nicht allzu viel regnet, fahre ich ein Ründchen auf möglichst festen Wegen - mein linker Arm/Hand schmerzt unangenehm - , um zehn Uhr versuch ich es, ohne Termin im LMB.

Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (3. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> *Die Yeti-Ritter übernehmen den Wald!* Im Lokal-WP-Ranking http://wp.mtbsite.de/ sind sie schon auf auf den 17. Platz vorgerückt



*The Force Will Be With Us*

Platz 15 aktuell, rikman hat ja endlich mal die Faker aussortiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (3. Dezember 2007)

bald hab ich auch den Ommer 
Zu schade das ich jetzt erstmal auf Rolle fahren muss, weil mir Bremsbeläge fehlen


----------



## Ommer (5. Dezember 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> bald hab ich auch den Ommer
> Zu schade das ich jetzt erstmal auf Rolle fahren muss, weil mir Bremsbeläge fehlen






....wer bremst, verliert....
 
(alte Bauernregel)


----------



## Malcom (5. Dezember 2007)

ich kenne die besagte Regel 
Auf rutschigem Laub bei nassem Wiesenuntergrund, gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht bzgl der Regel...gibt auch ein paar blaue Flecken, die das bezeugen können hihi...


----------



## Ommer (14. Dezember 2007)

*
Empfehlung  einer ausserbezirklichen

*
Sonntagmorgenrunde  


für Yeti-Ritter, Trödler und andere.......




Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (14. Dezember 2007)

Tja paar Trails kenne ich da, die sind echt sehr nett, habe aber leider wenn nur Zeit für ein paar Hometrail-Kilometer, ist natürlich schlecht, wenn du wieder so lange fährst Ommer, dann muss ich wieder probieren den Anschluss zu finden, bei den WP-Punkten 

Bis dann und viel Spaß...

PS: Wenn ich wieder neue Bremsebeläge habe, dann holen die Yetis auf, weil ab dem 17.12 auch der Mathok am Start sein wird


----------



## Ommer (15. Dezember 2007)

Herr *Brocher* war heute mit Herrn *Schauferl* Türme Stürmen und hat 24 WP-Punkte eingefahren 

86 km und 2150 hm in 6 Stunden, Hut ab!!!


Morgen fahr ich zum Herrn *Schildbürger*, da gibts dann auch ein paar Punkte...



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Brocher (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,
war ne super Tour heute mit festen (gefrorenen) Wegen und Trails, top Wetter, ein wenig Sonne bei angenehmen +2 bis -4 Grad
Ach ja: und sehr guten Beinen.
Nicht so toll::kotz:
 zwei Platte (vorne u. hinten) und defekt der Gabel bei Herrn Schauferl.      
 sich lösende Schwinge bei Herrn Brocher.

Gruss 
und morgen viel spass in BGL + viele Punkte
Matthias


----------



## Malcom (15. Dezember 2007)

Hey ich dachte das zertrümmern von Bikes und Material wäre Aufgabe der Yetis..hoffe das mit der Gabel ist nix schlimmes und die Schwinge kann man wieder festziehen  

grüße Martin...


----------



## Brocher (15. Dezember 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hey ich dachte das zertrümmern von Bikes und Material wäre Aufgabe der Yetis..hoffe das mit der Gabel ist nix schlimmes und die Schwinge kann man wieder festziehen
> 
> grüße Martin...



Beim zertrümmern bin ich auch ganz groß.  

Gruss Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei den angenehm kühlen Temparaturen, haben sich heute morgen zwei Yetis nochmal auf die Trails begeben..
hier ein paar kleine Eindrücke unserer Tour, wie immer auch zum bewerten 



 

 

 

 

 



Auch übrigens Ommer, du wurdest im WP-Ranking von nem Yeti überholt


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,
ist von deiner Seite eine Tour am Sonntag geplant?
Dann würde ich mich dir anschließen.


----------



## Ommer (21. Dezember 2007)

Malcom schrieb:


> Auch übrigens Ommer, du wurdest im WP-Ranking von nem Yeti überholt



Ja, ja, ich habs kommen sehen  

Schöne Fotos 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (21. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> ist von deiner Seite eine Tour am Sonntag geplant?
> Dann würde ich mich dir anschließen.




Hallo Helmut,

ja, am Sonntag möchte ich eine Runde fahren, mein Gewicht erhöht sich auf unerklärliche Weise .

Ist zehn Uhr in Ordnung? 

Dann schau hier.


Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,
passt gut, ich bin dabei. 
Für zwischen den Tagen, 27/28.12 plane ich hier noch was.


----------



## ralf (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,

ich komme auch. 10.00 h passt mir gut ...  

Mache jetzt gleich schon mal den Träger aufs Auto.
Bis morgen!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,

da ich ja schon öfter mit dir mitgefahren bin ,denke ich mir das ich morgen mit dem Bike von meiner Frau kommen werde ( viele Trails werden wohl nicht gefahren ) muß das aber noch heute Abend beim essen klären 
Freue mich schon drauf

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,
danke (auch an den/die Co-Guides) für die nette Runde.  
Wo wir genau gewesen sind, muss ich mir noch auf der Karte ansehen. 
Zusammengekommen sind 45km und 800hm.
Im Anhang wieder, auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer, das Höhenprofil.


----------



## ralf (23. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir dem souveränen Guide und allen Mitfahrern besten Dank für die kurzweilige Tour.  

Das Highlight war eindeutig die Fahrt über'n Friedhof ...   ... - nee nicht wirklich. Schließlich hatten wir keine schwarze Katze dabei und dunkel war's auch nicht.  _... das verstehen jetzt nur die Teilnehmer ... oder?_  

Bis zum nächsten mal,

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Was unser Bernhard so alles mit jedem beliebigen Fahrrad machen kann ... ... tztz ... unfassbar ...


----------



## Ommer (23. Dezember 2007)

Wo waren wir heute?

Von Linde aus über Frangenberg folgten wir dem Ommerbach bis Quabach, dann an der Sülz entlang bis zum Schloß Georghausen (Golfplatz). 

Dann auf Kürtener Gemeindegebiet ins Kollenbachtal bis nach Ahlendung. Rechts ab und am Großen Faß links runter bis nach Sülze (Kürtener Sülz).

Hinter dem nächsten Hügel trafen wir auf den Olpebach und den K-Weg und fuhren bis nach Delling, weiter hoch nach Forsten, Dahlerhöhe und Ommerborn.

Hier links über den Höhenweg nach Graben/Stüttem. Über Breun gings nach Brochhagen und dann hoch nach Hönighausen, in Vorderrübach nach rechts und durch Lindlar bis Lingenbach, da auch rechts runter und über den Bahndamm nach Linde zurück.


Wer war beim Frostbiken dabei?
Schildbürger
ralf
Brocher
alphatester
bernhardwalter
Ommer
Ich danke allen fürs Mitmachen, mir hats Spaß gemacht 


Abendgrüße
Achim


----------



## alphatester (23. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Runde heute! Und wenn das noch mal nach 9-00 Uhr morgens klappt bin ich gern dabei! Jetzt weiss ich auch dass meine Winterschuhe wärmer sind!!

Wenn Ihr wollt bauen wir noch ein paar Trails meiner Trainingsrunde ein 

Frohes Fest!


----------



## RennKröte (23. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute! Und wenn das noch mal nach 9-00 Uhr morgens klappt bin ich gern dabei! Jetzt weiss ich auch dass meine Winterschuhe wärmer sind!!
> 
> Wenn Ihr wollt bauen wir noch ein paar Trails meiner Trainingsrunde ein
> 
> Frohes Fest!



*FREMDGÄNGER *Du böser


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim @ Ommer,

habe mich genau richtig entschieden mit dem geliehenen Bike ( von Sylvia ) deine Tour mitzufahren.Ich war sehr zufrieden habe mit netten Leuten eine schöne Sonntagstour fahren können ,naja und die " schwarze Katze "ist echt nur was für Insider ( ne ralf )    

Allen ein paar schöne Tage mit ausreichender Ruhe

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Achim  

Ich wollte auch hier von uns flott einen schönen Neujahrsgruß senden 






Grüße Renate


----------



## Ommer (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Renate,

vielen Dank für den Neujahrsgruß 

Dir und dem Team III wünsche ich alles erdenklich Gute zum neuen Jahr.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (2. Januar 2008)

> 30.12.2007 	Laufen (zur Mülltonne) 	2 min (00:02 h)



 

Sehr geil 
Hast demnächst wieder die Chance mich zu kriegen, mein Bein tut wieder übelst weh, so dass ich kaum Punkte sammeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (4. Januar 2008)

Malcom schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> Hast demnächst wieder die Chance mich zu kriegen, mein Bein tut wieder übelst weh, so dass ich kaum Punkte sammeln kann



Geschafft!

Ist das das gleiche Aua  wie im letzten Jahr? Es schien doch in der letzten Zeit besser geworden zu sein.....

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (5. Januar 2008)

hab dich wieder, hatte noch nicht das Fitnesscenter von heute eingetragen 

ja ist der selbe Mist wie im letzten Jahr, ist halt auch ne witterungsbedingte Sache 

und im Januar habe ich jetzt eh noch soviel Arbeit zu tun, da komme ich wohl eh nicht zum biken, hohl mir nicht zu viele Punkte, so dass ich dich im Februar wenn das Bein ok sagt, dich wieder einholen kann...so nen Konkurrenzkampf ist ja auch ein gewisser Ansporn


----------



## Ommer (7. Januar 2008)

Nachdem der Herr von *altenlinde* seine im Winterurlaub erworbenen WP-Punkte eingetragen hat, ist das Team Trödelkönig schnell 10 Plätze im Teamranking aufgestiegen und hat somit wieder einen zweistelligen Rang eingenommen.  

Herr *thea* hat mutig den Kampf gegen den Feiertagsspeck begonnen.

Herr *Brocher* hat dem Speck gar keine Gelegenheit gegeben und fährt allen anderen davon.

Hat jemand etwas vom Herrn *Kettenfresser* gehört oder gesehen?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Brocher (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
kann zur Zeit auch nur Trockenübungen(Rolle) machen, da mein Bike seit Mittwoch bei Radsport Nagel steht. Am Neujahrstag hat sich der Hinterbau unterhalb des Dämpfers gelöst und scheint am Rahmen ausgeschlagen zu sein  .
Bin am Samstag u. Sonntag sogar gelaufen, was ich seit 5 o. 6 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht habe.
Hoffe das ich am Wochenende wieder Mobil bin und wieder fette WP-Punkte einfahren kann.

Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## Ommer (12. Januar 2008)

Der Speck muß weg!  

Sonntagsrunde über die Kürtener Hügel



Gruß
Achim


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Januar 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Der Speck muß weg!
> 
> Sonntagsrunde über die Kürtener Hügel
> 
> ...



Schade Achim habe ich zu spät gesehen du schreibst die Touren leider immer erst sehr spät aus,aber dann bis zum nächsten mal und euch eine tolle Bikerunde bei diesem herrlichen Wetter 

schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Ommer (13. Januar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Schade Achim habe ich zu spät gesehen du schreibst die Touren leider immer erst sehr spät aus,aber dann bis zum nächsten mal und euch eine tolle Bikerunde bei diesem herrlichen Wetter
> 
> schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Das war wirklich zu spät gestern Abend, deshalb hat sich auch niemand gemeldet. Bin daher um neun Uhr losgefahren und um drei Uhr zurückgekommen, von Linde nach Eichhof, Bechen, Dhünntalsperre, Laudenberg, Splash-Bad und über Ommerborn zurück, 52 km, 1090 hm.

Die ganze Zeit schien die Sonne . 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Januar 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das war wirklich zu spät gestern Abend, deshalb hat sich auch niemand gemeldet. Bin daher um neun Uhr losgefahren und um drei Uhr zurückgekommen, von Linde nach Eichhof, Bechen, Dhünntalsperre, Laudenberg, Splash-Bad und über Ommerborn zurück, 52 km, 1090 hm.
> 
> Die ganze Zeit schien die Sonne .
> 
> ...




Dafür sind wir ( Sylvia und ich ) dann so um 12.30 Uhr bei stetigem Sonnenschein über Worringen und Dormagen nach Zons geradelt und von dort aus weiter nach Rommerskirchen,Stommeln und Sinnersdorf zurück nach Esch.
Es war eine schöne Sonntagsrunde bei bestem Sonnenscheinwetter   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## altenlinde (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Team Trödelkönig und alle weiteren Leser ...
...ich habe mich mal wieder aufgerafft und bin als trödelner Pensionär unterwegs gewesen ... Sorry, dass ich mich zur Zeit ziemlich rar gemacht habe, aber ich habe mich mal wieder zu nem Job in meinem 2. Hobby breitschlagen lassen und trainiere wieder ne Fussballjugendmannschaft (U19) im absoluten Leistungsbereich ( Verbandsliga - iss ne Klasse unter Jugendbundesliga ... ) . Da heisst es für mich TÄGLICH Training und/oder Spiele ( Wettkampfüberprüfung ;-)  ) . Dieser Stress dauert noch bis Mitte Februar an, dann werde ich wieder attackieren und punkten, damit mit meiner Hilfe ein zweistelliger Tabellenplatz im WP erreicht werden kann ... Solange werde ich aber sporadisch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern können, denn wenn ich ( Pensionär .. ) fahre, müsst ihr LEIDER malochen oder eben so tun ...

Drum ne Bitte : Haut weiter rein !!! 



Zum Schluß noch nen Gruß ans Team und alle Leser dieser Zeilen !!

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (26. Januar 2008)

altenlinde schrieb:


> Hallo Team Trödelkönig und alle weiteren Leser ...
> ...ich habe mich mal wieder aufgerafft und bin als trödelner Pensionär unterwegs gewesen ... Sorry, dass ich mich zur Zeit ziemlich rar gemacht habe, aber ich habe mich mal wieder zu nem Job in meinem 2. Hobby breitschlagen lassen und trainiere wieder ne Fussballjugendmannschaft (U19) im absoluten Leistungsbereich ( Verbandsliga - iss ne Klasse unter Jugendbundesliga ... ) . Da heisst es für mich TÄGLICH Training und/oder Spiele ( Wettkampfüberprüfung ;-)  ) . Dieser Stress dauert noch bis Mitte Februar an, dann werde ich wieder attackieren und punkten, damit mit meiner Hilfe ein zweistelliger Tabellenplatz im WP erreicht werden kann ... Solange werde ich aber sporadisch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern können, denn wenn ich ( Pensionär .. ) fahre, müsst ihr LEIDER malochen oder eben so tun ...
> 
> Drum ne Bitte : Haut weiter rein !!!
> ...



Ja, Wolfgang, morgen früh um neun in Linde!

Und demnächst versuch ich mal mit Dir zu fahren (zu Pensionärszeiten)....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (11. Februar 2008)

Nach längerer Pause endlich wieder ne geile Freeride Tour mit Malcom. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch. 

Gruß noch an den Trödelkönig 

Hast uns mit unserer "Tarnkleidung" ja gerade noch erkannt


----------



## Ommer (12. Februar 2008)

kreischkäfer schrieb:


> Nach längerer Pause endlich wieder ne geile Freeride Tour mit Malcom. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch.
> 
> Gruß noch an den Trödelkönig
> 
> Hast uns mit unserer "Tarnkleidung" ja *gerade noch* erkannt




....nach 5 Stunden konnte ich mich *gerade noch* auf dem Bike halten.....es war ein herrliches Wetterchen


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (2. März 2008)

nachdem ich [email protected] vom Schönwetter überzeugen konnte, fuhren wir an der Sülz entlang nach Immekeppel und über Hohkeppel zurück.

Der Rückenwind war sehr angenehm bis er von vorne kam .

Geregnet hat es nur einmal kurz und heftig, da waren wir aber schon fast wieder zuhaus.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (18. März 2008)

Man hat mir zugetragen, dass Herr Brocher (Team Trödelkönig) mit Herrn Schauferl am Sonntag bei Dauerregen den *K-Weg* einschließlich An- und Abreise von Frielingsdorf befahren hat. 
Man fragt sich, haben sie nichts Besseres zu tun bei dem Wetter?

Aber dadurch hält sich Team Trödelkönig auf Platz 108 im Winterpokal, ohne Herrn Brocher wären wir auf Platz XXXX  .

Vielleicht schaffen wirs bis Ende März noch auf einen zweistelligen Rang?!?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ultra2 (18. März 2008)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (18. März 2008)

Wir wollen nur unter die ersten 150 kommen. Aber da ich ab Freitag eine Woche Skifahren geh könnte das sogar klappen...

Achja: Rund um Köln soll dieses Jahr 30km durch Lindlar führen und in der Klause am Glaspalast (oben am Kreisel) soll auch eine Bergwertung stattfinden. Ostermontag gehts los!


----------



## Malcom (28. März 2008)

Ich war heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs und hab ne länge Runde gemacht und wollte paar Warnhinweise loswerden 
- am Holzer Kopf waren Waldarbeiten, man sollte sich in dem Gebiet runter nach Ehreshoven oft auf Tragestellen einstellen, diese können auch mal ne halbe Stunde lang sein  
- ein Teil vom L Weg ist ebenfalls nicht befahrbar, und zwar die Abfahrt über die Kuhwiese die von Fenke aus runter nach Kaiserau geht, man kann wenn man will außen um die umgestürzten Bäume herumtragen, ist aber auch nicht so toll
- irgendjemand hat an der Ruine Neuenburg bei Scheel eine ganz fiese Stolperfalle gebaut  direkt oben wo der Trail beginnt, links an der Holzhütte vorbei ist nach der Kante am Hang ein Loch im Weg (!), fährt man dort rein macht man zwangsweise nen Abflug nach vorne  

Ansonsten hoffe ich wie ihr auch das langsam der Frühling kommt 
wobei es gerade wieder regnet, aber der WP neigt sich dem Ende und dann hört auch der Regen und Schnee auf, also noch die letzten Punkte einfahren, und dann kommen die Shorts und T-Shirts wieder


----------



## Ommer (29. März 2008)

Malcom schrieb:


> Ich war heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs und hab ne länge Runde gemacht und wollte paar Warnhinweise loswerden
> - am Holzer Kopf waren Waldarbeiten, man sollte sich in dem Gebiet runter nach Ehreshoven oft auf Tragestellen einstellen, diese können auch mal ne halbe Stunde lang sein
> - ein Teil vom L Weg ist ebenfalls nicht befahrbar, und zwar die Abfahrt über die Kuhwiese die von Fenke aus runter nach Kaiserau geht, man kann wenn man will außen um die umgestürzten Bäume herumtragen, ist aber auch nicht so toll
> - irgendjemand hat an der Ruine Neuenburg bei Scheel eine ganz fiese Stolperfalle gebaut  direkt oben wo der Trail beginnt, links an der Holzhütte vorbei ist nach der Kante am Hang ein Loch im Weg (!), fährt man dort rein macht man zwangsweise nen Abflug nach vorne
> ...




Heute sah es schon ganz danach aus, morgen wirds wohl noch besser.
Eine gute Gelegenheit, die letzten WP-Punkte einzufahren. Thea und ich starten morgen früh um neun in Linde mit unbekanntem Ziel.....

Die 500 P werde ich wohl nicht mehr schaffen, vielleicht gibts Verlängerung 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (30. März 2008)

Juhuuu! Der letzte Yeti ist aus dem Urlaub zurück und hat die magische 500 Marke im Schlussspurt genommen!
Auf einen schönen und vergnüglichen WP 2008/09 (vll schaff ich es dann endlich nochmal zu sonntäglichen Touren in der Heimat zu sein!)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. März 2008)

So habe heute seid langem mal wieder ins Forum geschaut. 
Und was muss ich feststellen mein Käptenhat sich sorgen gemacht um mich.
Na ja das neue Jahr ist nicht gut für mich angelaufen. Motivationsschwierigkeiten , stress auf der Arbeit und ein Unfall mit einer Kettensäge hatte ich dann auch noch. 
Aber so langsam komme ich wieder in gang. Leider etwas zu spät für den WP. 
Das dieser heute zu ende geht ist mein Fazit:
Tolle Gruppe , nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei wenn Ihr mich haben wollt. 
Werde mich dieses Jahr anstrengen um in Form zu kommen um im nächsten WP wieder angreifen zu können. 

Bis dann


----------



## Malcom (8. Mai 2008)

Hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr oder fahrt ihr nur wenn Winterpokal ist? 

Dabei ist doch grad so schönes Wetter, na ja gibt ne kleine Motivation für alle :







so und jetzt raus


----------



## Ommer (9. Mai 2008)

Doch, Martin, wir fahren auch nach dem Winter noch. 
Die letzten Wochen bin ich mit Helmut (thea) Sonntags morgens gefahren.Teilweise mir unbekannte interessante Strecken in Kürten .

In den kommenden zwei Wochen vergnüge ich mich in der Puszta beim Thermalbaden und mit in der Ebene Rad fahren auf Feldwegen aus festem Sandboden. Da blühen jetzt viele herrlich duftende Fliederbüsche . 
Und  und  und ...


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (10. Mai 2008)

klingt super, dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß und gute Erholung..wir halten solange die Trails hier warm..bei dem Wetter..echt schade das man kaum Zeit hat zum fahren :/


----------



## Malcom (22. Mai 2008)

Kleine Info:
falls jemand die Abfahrt in Lindlar vom Funkturm (Steinbruch) - runter zu Erimitage (Einstieg an dem Gitterzaun) gerne fährt, sollte er sich das nochmal überlegen...die Holzfäller haben auch hier wieder gewütet (anders kann man es wirklich nicht sagen)...alles voll mit Bäumen.. 

Na ja denke wir werden demnächst mal eine Umfahrung bauen..


----------



## Ommer (1. Juni 2008)

Auf dem Rückweg meiner Morgenrunde (bei Sonnenschein nach Frielingsdorf) erfuhr ich _aus zuverlässiger Quelle , _dass nun doch irgendwann der Radweg über den alten Bahndamm von Lindlar nach Hommerich gebaut wird.

Ist ja auch kein großes Problem, meist müssen nur stehende und liegende Bäume entfernt werden, dafür werden sich bestimmt einige freiwillige Ofenheizer finden.

Bin gespannt, wann das sein wird.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (1. Juni 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg meiner Morgenrunde (bei Sonnenschein nach Frielingsdorf) erfuhr ich _aus zuverlässiger Quelle , _dass nun doch irgendwann der Radweg über den alten Bahndamm von Lindlar nach Hommerich gebaut wird.
> 
> Ist ja auch kein großes Problem, meist müssen nur stehende und liegende Bäume entfernt werden, dafür werden sich bestimmt einige freiwillige Ofenheizer finden.
> 
> ...


 
Es wäre ja schön, wenn die ganze aufgelassene Bahnstrecke  zum Wander-/Radweg  ausgebaut würde.  Zum einen würde das Eure Gegend beträchtlich aufwerten.  Vergleich doch nur mal das Mehr an Touristen in der Gegend Daun-Kues,  das durch den Maare-Moselradweg  - auch eine alte  Bahnstrecke - anngelockt wird.
Zum anderen stünde der Jugend dort dann ein  Verkehrsweg zur Verfügung, den sie unbesorgt nutzen kann ( Ich würde meine Kinder nur äußerst ungern auf der Talstraße fahren lassen,  auf der Eure "Schummis" ihre Kurventechnik  rasend optimieren.

Schließlich könnte man dann von Köln auch mit dem Rad zu den Touren anfahren, die Du hoffentlich bald mal wieder regelmäßig anbieten wirst ?!

Derk


----------



## Ommer (7. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Es wäre ja schön, wenn die ganze aufgelassene Bahnstrecke  zum Wander-/Radweg  ausgebaut würde.  Zum einen würde das Eure Gegend beträchtlich aufwerten.  Vergleich doch nur mal das Mehr an Touristen in der Gegend Daun-Kues,  das durch den Maare-Moselradweg  - auch eine alte  Bahnstrecke - anngelockt wird.
> Zum anderen stünde der Jugend dort dann ein  Verkehrsweg zur Verfügung, den sie unbesorgt nutzen kann ( Ich würde meine Kinder nur äußerst ungern auf der Talstraße fahren lassen,  auf der Eure "Schummis" ihre Kurventechnik  rasend optimieren.
> 
> Schließlich könnte man dann von Köln auch mit dem Rad zu den Touren anfahren, die Du hoffentlich bald mal wieder regelmäßig anbieten wirst ?!
> ...




In dieser Woche wurden die, in den späten 70er Jahren vom Eisenbahnförderverein vom Linder Bahnhof aus verlegten Schienen, abgebaut und weggefahren, die Betonschwellen liegen noch aufgestapelt.

Morgen früh um *sieben* machen wir eine Tour ab Linde um Kürten herum, wohl für viele etwas früh, aber für mich ideal....

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob der Weg von Lindlar-Burg nach Engelskirchen, der von 300 m auf 140 m Höhe runter geht, fahrbar ist?

Letztes Jahr musste ich über unzählige umgefallene Bäume klettern und Umwege durchs Unterholz machen.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (29. Juni 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob der Weg von Lindlar-Burg nach Engelskirchen, der von 300 m auf 140 m Höhe runter geht, fahrbar ist?
> 
> ...



Zum größten Teil gehts, d.h. es läßt sich fahren. Heute morgen hab ichs mit [email protected] probiert.

Dazu sind wir um sieben von Linde losgefahren, über das Viadukt hoch nach Kemmerich und durch Lindlar und Eichholz nach Burg. Dann eben jenen Weg runter, von 300 bis auf 110 m nach Engelskirchen. Er ist teilweise recht abschüssig und es liegen nur noch 2 Bäume quer auf dem Weg.

Zum Aufwärmen fuhren wir über Kaltenbach nach Drabenderhöhe durch den Wald und auf den Heckberg. Wir folgten dem A7 bis nach Hülsen, sehr schön! Da die Straße gequert und weiter nach Schloß Ehreshoven. Über die Hängebrücke und den Berg hoch nach Oberfrielinghausen. Über Stolzenbach, Waldbruch und Siebensiefen nach Linde zurück.

49 km und 890 hm waren genug für den Sonntagmorgen. Erfreulich war die Temperatur von 13 bis 22 Grad.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (13. Juli 2008)

Endlich wieder schönes Bikewetter! 

Heut habe ich versucht, an der Lindlarer Sülz bachaufwärts zu fahren, ohne die Straße zu benutzen. Das ist mitunter nur über Umwege möglich (bergauf/bergab). Teilweise hören die Wege auf oder sind total kaputtgefahren und verschlammt, so zwischen Altenhof und Leiberg (wo der alte Bus im Wald steht, ich frag mich, wie der dahingekommen ist).

Nun versuch ich mal, dem Herrn Schildbürger den Track zu schicken.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## thea (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Achim ,
der Bus hat sich sicher verfahren  Die Stelle mußt du mir bei der nächsten Tour mal zeigen. Gruß Helmut Thea !


----------



## Ommer (7. Oktober 2008)

Nach langer Zeit bin ich heute den L-Weg (rund um Lindlar) gefahren. 

Es hat zwar 5 Stunden gedauert, war aber schön. Keiner, der meckerte, keiner, der sich mein Meckern anhören mußte. 

Zu meckern gabs schon was: Der schöne Hohlweg auf dem Hölzer Kopf von Hohkeppel kommend kurz vor Schümmerich ist völlig verwüstet, von Forstmaschinen zu Klump gefahren. Die Baumstämme sind rausgeholt, der Rest liegt kreuz und quer herum, kein Durchkommen möglich.

Schön wars trotzdem, bei angenehmer Temperatur ruhig 52 km und 1030 hm zu fahren.


Herbstgruß 
Achim


----------



## Ommer (8. Oktober 2008)

Es droht der Winter-Pokal .

Das Team Trödelkönig ist aus dem Sommerschlaf erwacht. Es ist an der Zeit, die Aufnahmeanträge zu stellen.  Wo mach ich das?

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung

Die Anträge werden sorgfältig geprüft und dem Trödelkönig vorgelegt, der nach ausgiebigem Trödeln mit dem Kopf nickt - oder nicht.

Vorjahresteilnehmer werden bevorzugt - wenn der Wert der Geschenke ausreicht.


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Achim, der gute Ralf ist ja leider schon wieder verplant 

Da fällt mir ein, wir haben die Ablöse für voriges Jahr noch nicht erledigt.
Demnächst kommt das KFL-Team WF mal zur Linde, müssen wir unbedingt mal terminieren.

Grüße und ein erfolgreiches Punktesammeln

Guido




Ommer schrieb:


> Es droht der Winter-Pokal .
> 
> Das Team Trödelkönig ist aus dem Sommerschlaf erwacht. Es ist an der Zeit, die Aufnahmeanträge zu stellen.  Wo mach ich das?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (9. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Achim, der gute Ralf ist ja leider schon wieder verplant
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, wir haben die Ablöse für voriges Jahr noch nicht erledigt.
> Demnächst kommt das KFL-Team WF mal zur Linde, müssen wir unbedingt mal terminieren.
> ...




Den Ralf laßt Ihr jetzt nicht mehr frei und  nun ist auch noch der Herr Kettenfresser als Kapitän des Project 2010
tätig und somit 1 - 2 Startplätze in meinem Team frei.

Wäre euch denn ein Sonntagvormittag angenehm? Selbstverständlich nicht vor dem Aufstehen! 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Montana (9. Oktober 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Den Ralf laßt Ihr jetzt nicht mehr frei und  nun ist auch noch der Herr Kettenfresser als Kapitän des Project 2010
> tätig und somit 1 - 2 Startplätze in meinem Team frei.
> 
> Wäre euch denn ein Sonntagvormittag angenehm? Selbstverständlich nicht vor dem Aufstehen!
> ...



Na sicher wäre ein Sonntagvormittag sehr angenehm. Ich denke, wir sollten mal meine Kollegen fragen wann sie können / wollen und dann kann es auch fast schon losgehen. Es muss jetzt nur noch der WP starten und mein Rad wieder ganz sein. 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

Ups 

.................................

Falscher FRED


----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> .................................
> 
> Falscher FRED




Liebe Renate, 
Du bist jeder Zeit willkommen. Tritt ein und nimm Platz !


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2008)

Nun, da es wieder kühler und dunkler wird, werden gewöhnlich die Yeti-Ritter wach. 

Hat jemand sie schon gesehen oder gehört? 



Grüße
Achim


----------



## Mathok (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier !

Wir sind schon zu dritt, aber weiterer Zuwachs ist schon geplant ! Auf eine spannende, schöne und unfallfreie Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2008)

Aha!

wenn es dann ordentlich kühl ist, fahren wir zusammen eine Runde.


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Liebe Renate,
> Du bist jeder Zeit willkommen. Tritt ein und nimm Platz !
> 
> 
> ...




*Vielen lieben Dank Achim *

​

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Mathok (10. Oktober 2008)

Gerne!


----------



## Malcom (11. Oktober 2008)

> Bike glücklich, bike froh, wie der schnelle Yeti-Floh; der auf seinem Fahrrad saß und die anderen Teams auffraß...



Nice Martin, der gefällt mir


----------



## Ommer (12. Oktober 2008)

Im Nebel sind [email protected] und ich heute morgen nach Norden gefahren. Es ging um die Große Vorsperre, die Kleine Vorsperre und die Dhünntalsperre. Immer auf und ab.....

Irgendwo zwischen der Staumauer und Neschen kam uns eine Gruppe des SIT-Tourentags entgegen. Der erste war mir unbekannt, Schnegge und Konfuzius hab ich erkannt, die etwas hinteren hatten mit der Steigung zu kämpfen.

Von Bechen fuhren wir durchs Dürschtal nach Klefhaus, dann die Sülz aufwärts nachhaus.

Rund 5 Stunden haben wir für 57 km und 1015 hm verbraucht. Für heute reichte es.  Die Sonne kam erst nach Mittag zum Vorschein.

Hmm, ist das Bier lecker


----------



## Ommer (15. Oktober 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen der Staumauer und Neschen kam uns eine Gruppe des SIT-Tourentags entgegen.



Hier ist die Truppe, die uns am Sonntag begegnete:

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/CnDWGBV-Indian-Summer-2008


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (25. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7353

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Ommer (25. Oktober 2008)

Mathok schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7353
> 
> Beste Grüße!





Leider kann ich heute nicht. 


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7359

Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Mathok (8. November 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (8. November 2008)

weiß noch nicht


----------



## Ommer (15. November 2008)

Mathok schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?



Ja!


Von Linde (über Lindlar) nach Drabenderhöhe/Heckberg/Loope um neun Uhr


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mathok (15. November 2008)

AH Mist!

Das erste WE seit zwei Monaten oder so wo ich in DDorf bin und dann sowas ... Nächstes WE aber wieder gerne! Ich sag einfach schonmal: bis ddann


----------



## Malcom (15. November 2008)

Martins frage war auf letzte Woche bezogen, ich fürchte, dass morgen keiner von uns am Start ist..

ich sehe die Trödler sind schon gut unterwegs, aber die Yetis kommen noch 
Ist noch viel zu warm..

Apropos, ich habe nen Foto beim IBC Kalender eingestellt, bin aber leider aus den Top 12 geflogen, und bräuchte noch ein paar gute Bewertungen 

Hier ist der Link, einfach anklicken und dann die Sterne ganz rechts wählen, sprich am besten die volle Punktzahl geben, das wäre echt super nett 

*Saalbach im Herbst*





Am 25. November ist Ende mit dem Voting, ich hoffe dann unter den Top 12 zu sein


----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2008)

Hallo Achim,
leider habe ich morgen schon was anderes vor,
wenn es sich einrichten lässt fahre ich gerne wieder eine Sonntagsrunde mit dir.


----------



## Ommer (15. November 2008)

Malcom schrieb:


> Martins frage war auf letzte Woche bezogen, ich fürchte, dass morgen keiner von uns am Start ist..
> 
> ich sehe die Trödler sind schon gut unterwegs, aber die Yetis kommen noch
> Ist noch viel zu warm..
> ...



Da ist ja schon richtig Winter! Ich hab mal schnell meine Stimme abgegeben.



Mathok schrieb:


> AH Mist!
> 
> Das erste WE seit zwei Monaten oder so wo ich in DDorf bin und dann sowas ... Nächstes WE aber wieder gerne! Ich sag einfach schonmal: bis ddann



Vielleicht ist nächste Woche auch besseres Wetter.....


@Schildbürger
 Wir waren lange nicht mehr auf der Hohen Warte....


Bis bald
Achim


----------



## ralf (15. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> @Schildbürger
> Wir waren lange nicht mehr auf der Hohen Warte....
> 
> 
> ...



... hmm, wenn Du die in den nächsten Wochen noch mal anfährst, klemme ich mich mit dran. 

Morgen geht aber nicht.

Bis dann, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (16. November 2008)

Puuh, war das schlammig heute. Der Morgenregen blieb aus, dafür fing es gegen Mittag an zu schütten und es wurde kühler.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Puuh, war das schlammig heute. Der Morgenregen blieb aus, dafür fing es gegen Mittag an zu schütten und es wurde kühler.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Ja sowas 



Was bin ich froh das wir nicht alleine auf so ne depperte Idee gekommen sind heute eine Tour zu fahren 



Was war das nass heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> ....  Ich hab mal schnell meine Stimme abgegeben.



Hab ich auch 




Ommer schrieb:


> @Schildbürger
> Wir waren lange nicht mehr auf der Hohen Warte....
> Bis bald
> Achim



Gute Idee ... da bin ich gerne dabei  Vielleicht ist unser Starfotograf dann auch wieder am Start
Wann planst Du das denn? Bitte  *nicht* um 9:00 Uhr  

Sonntagsabendgruß Guido


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wann planst Du das denn? Bitte  *nicht* um 9:00 Uhr




Um halb zehn vielleicht?


----------



## Schildbürger (21. November 2008)

Hallo Achim,
Sonntag, 9:30Uhr wäre OK, bei mir. 
Morgen muss ich arbeiten, wie lange das geht weis ich noch nicht.
Wohin es geht, da lasse ich mich überraschen.

Edit: Wird ja knackig kalt. Vielleicht liegt ja schon ein wenig Schnee.


----------



## Mathok (21. November 2008)

Ich denke ich wäre auch um die Zeit dabei - wenn ich nochmal darf ?! Ob die Kondition dann reicht bleibt abzuwarten.... Übrigens hätte ich lieber Schnee als Regen....

PS: Treffpunkt noch immer an der Kirche, bzw auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## Ommer (22. November 2008)

Jetzt liegt Schnee , für die Yetis gerade richtig.

Leider bin ich nicht fahrtauglich, sondern, was selten ist, krank.
Von Kopf bis Hand und Fuß tuts weh. 

Ob [email protected] morgen fährt, weiß ich nicht, ich ruf ihn später mal an.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt Schnee , für die Yetis gerade richtig.
> 
> Leider bin ich nicht fahrtauglich, sondern, was selten ist, krank.
> Von Kopf bis Hand und Fuß tuts weh.
> ...



Oh  armer Achim , da möchte ich Dir schnelle Genesung wünschen ....
mal die Füße hochlegen ist bei dem Wetter ja auch nicht das schlechteste 

Grüße 
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (22. November 2008)

Gute Besserung Achim!  
Ich sitze hier noch auf der Arbeit, mal sehen wie lange das noch geht.
Morgen fahre ich in jedem Fall eine lockere Runde.
Nur wo?


----------



## Mathok (22. November 2008)

Áuch von mir alles Gute! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine! Der Schnee ist für die Yetis wirklich gut - bin grad von der längsten Tour dieses WP wiedergekommen  - leicht unterkühlt und hungrig aber glücklich!

Morgen fahr ich mit dem Martin so gegen eins oder zwei ne lockere Runde. Werden aber wohl eher kleine Singletrails und was Technik > KM. Aber wer will kann sich gerne anschließen!


----------



## Ommer (22. November 2008)

Danke Euch für die guten Wünsche .

Es geht schon wieder bergauf . Vielleicht steck ich morgen die Nase wieder vor die Tür....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (30. November 2008)

Zu Beginn meiner Sonntagmorgenrunde schneite es, dann ging es in Regen über, dann nochmal Schnee, dann kam die Sonne kurz zum Vorschein, die meine nassen Füße aber nicht trocknete .

Seltsamerweise habe ich keinen Biker gesehen, nur Wanderer, Reiter und Rehe in *Ober*lichtinghagen, *Ober*habbach, *Ober*kemmerich und *Ober*büschem....



Sonntagsgruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (1. Dezember 2008)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsamerweise habe ich keinen Biker gesehen



Hey ich war unterwegs nur net so früh 

War aber echt nass und rutschig auf den Trails...*g*


----------



## WildRover (7. Dezember 2008)

so, würd auch gerne mal mit fahren. so hier rund um lindlar.


----------



## Mathok (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das lässt sich einrichten. Warte im Moment leider noch immer darauf, dass meine beiden neuen Schaltzüge eintreffen...


----------



## WildRover (7. Dezember 2008)

bin heute noch mal so ne kleine tour gefahren. man merkt direkt wenn man 3 wochen nicht mehr gefahren ist. brauche auch dringend scheibenbremsen bevor ich hier wieder so richtig los legen kann. war heute oft sehr problematisch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Ommer (25. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage






Danke für deine guten Wünsche, lieber Sven! Einen schönen Baum hast du aufgestellt .

Nun sitze ich hier, sinne nach und mir fällt der alte Spruch ein:

*Im Herzen wird es warm -
mit der Weihnachtsgans im Darm.*
 
Morgen früh werde ich - falls ich zeitig aus dem Bett komme - eine kleine Tour fahren, hoffentlich ist der Boden ein wenig gefroren und der Matsch weniger weich......

Aber jetzt gibts noch ein leckeres Getränk .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (26. Dezember 2008)

Frisch wars heute morgen, als ich vor Sonnenaufgang das warme Haus verließ um nach Marienheide zu fahren. Dunkel wars auch noch anfangs, aber später schien die Sonne .

Zwischen Frielingsdorf und Gimborn hatte ich unangenehm kalte Finger, die erst während der Steigung nach Grunewald auftauten, danach auch warm blieben - im Gegensatz zu meiner Trinkflasche. Der Nuckel war eingefroren und Eisstücke schwammen im Getränk.

Der Boden war herrlich festgefroren, kein Schlamm mehr. Nur in der Nähe der Schnipperinger Mühle stand noch viel Wasser auf dem Weg. 

Genau 50 km und 910 hm hab ich bis ein Uhr geschafft - besser als im Bett zu bleiben!


Gruß
Achim


Ich weiß jetzt endlich was oder wer "Besinnlich" ist: http://www.besinnlich.com/


----------



## Ommer (28. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist es nicht mehr zu warm für die Yeti-Ritter. Sie werden offensichtlich munter bei frostigem Wetter und durchstreifen die Gegend. 

Zwei vom Trödelteam sind auch recht eifrig, sie fahren stundenlang km um km durch Oberbergische, der eine 80, der andere 100 km. 

Und.....

.....wo bleiben die Berichte von all den Heldentaten  ???

....und die Fotos???

nix???


----------



## Brocher (28. Dezember 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es nicht mehr zu warm für die Yeti-Ritter. Sie werden offensichtlich munter bei frostigem Wetter und durchstreifen die Gegend.
> 
> Zwei vom Trödelteam sind auch recht eifrig, sie fahren stundenlang km um km durch Oberbergische, der eine 80, der andere 100 km.
> 
> ...





Bericht ist am Schwarzenbrett des Trödelkönigs  nachzulesen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Ommer (1. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Neujahrsgruß!

Nun ist es da, das neue Jahr. Es kam mit viel Feuerwerk und Krach, so daß das Hündchen auf meinem Arm ängstlich zitterte.

Gestern noch sonnig, ist es jetzt bewölkt. Sollte es etwa schneien?


----------



## Ommer (3. Januar 2009)

Eine Sonntagmorgenfrostrunde morgen früh?

Hier gehts lang: Frostrunde 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Brocher (3. Januar 2009)

Schade......kann leider nicht.

Gruß matthias


----------



## WildRover (21. Januar 2009)

kann mir einer ein paar routen von lindlar aus empfehlen? will mal wieder was neues befahren und sehen. 

danke


----------



## Mathok (22. Januar 2009)

komm jetzt am we doch einfach mal mit. werd unsere "touren" (meistens sind es nicht sooooo viele km) einfach mal reinsetzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildRover (22. Januar 2009)

wann und wo denn in am we? muss sehn ob ich da zeit habe!

aber wäre super wenn du mal ein paar touren reinsetzen könntest. muss auch langsam mal wieder rein kommen. hab in den letzten wochen was nach gelassen. werde gleich noch mal ne kleinere fahren.


----------



## Mathok (23. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich am Sa und So so jeweils zwischen eins und vier (aber das hängt auch immer davion ab, wann die anderen Yeti-Ritter können...)

Die Hausrunde sieht dann meistens wie folgt aus...
*kurz durch den Freizeitpark
*im Wald dahinter gibt es drei kurze aber schöne Singletrails - abseits des normalen Trimmdichpfades
*irgendwie hoch zum Steinhauerpfad - da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten
*Steinhauerpfad - herrlich
*hoch zum Fernsehturm, von dort geht es über Singletrails bis zu den Steinbrüchen
*ganz kurz dm Wanderweg folgen und über einen kürzeren aber sehr schönen Wiesensingletrail zum Rathaus

*je nach Lust und Laune noch oder alternative
-Teile des LWegs inkl verstecktem Singletrail nach Engelskirchen runter
-Jugenherberge + Industriegebiet mit Trails

*bei schönem Wetter und ausreichend Zeit gibt es auch alternative Touren Richtung
-Kürten
-Scheel, Frielingsdorf
-Schmitzöhe, Overath, Immekeppel
-Engelskirchen
-Ommerborn
-.....

Bis dann!


----------



## WildRover (24. Januar 2009)

an diesem we were ich leieder noch nicht mit machen können.

aber deine standard tour habe ich so verstanden das ich auch was mehr freeride macht,oder?! muss leider gesetehn das ich nur ein standard scott mtb habe. den steinahuerpfad kenne ich. nur weiß ich nicht ob der so gut für mich - bei den verhältnissen draußen - ist ( was fürn jammer!! ), obwohl es echt spaß macht da lang zu fahren.


----------



## Mathok (24. Januar 2009)

glaub mir das passt schon. wir sind die runde schon öfter mit anderen zusammen gefahren - oftmals auch mit reinen "tourenfahrern" (soll nicht abwertend klingen!) oder menschen die grad erst ihre liebe zu dem sport entdeckt haben. zweimal war sogar jemand auf einem crossrad mit....
am steinhauerpfad gibt es diese eine treppe mit vier oder fünf stufen - aber da kann man ja auch bequem tragen. ansonsten ist es alles eine frage der geschwindigkeit - bei langsamer fahrt alles machbar.
wir sind da auch recht umgänglich - oben, unten und zwischendurch wird gewartet. wobei oben meistens auf den ein oder anderen aus unserem team ....
ich würds einfach ausprobieren - die fiesen abschnitte (eigentlich nur einige treppen im dorf - leider....) können wir ja dann aus der tour streichen. die standard runde würde ich einschätzen:

55% cc, tour - wald und wanderwege
40% allmountain - kleinere (aber technisch wirklich einfache singletrails bergab)
5% enduro - was lindlar halt so hergibt .... ein paar wurzeln, kicker, treppen, etc... (kann man aber ja alles umfahren)

ich bezweifel aber, dass man im umkreis von lindlar über s2 von der singletrail skala hinauskommt


----------



## iron's_horse (25. Januar 2009)

Mathok schrieb:


> ich bezweifel aber, dass man im umkreis von lindlar über s2 von der singletrail skala hinauskommt





Man muss nur wissen wo


----------



## Mathok (25. Januar 2009)

ja... einzelne ganz kurze abschnitte vielleicht (oder halt gebaute sachen). In den Steinbrüchen gibt es auch eine s5 Kurve die für mich völlig unfahrbar ist. aber durchschnittlich bewegt sich lindlar schon maximal auf s1, s2 niveau.

aber das katalogisiert ja auch jeder anders. hab da gestern noch kurz mit einem freund drüber gesprochen und nach unserer meinung ist bspw auch port de soleil (morzine) überwiegend s2 (maximal s3), saalbach s3 (max s4).

aber ist ja auch schnuppe - hauptsache es macht spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (31. Januar 2009)

WildRover schrieb:


> wann und wo denn in am we? muss sehn ob ich da zeit habe!
> 
> aber wäre super wenn du mal ein paar touren reinsetzen könntest. muss auch langsam mal wieder rein kommen. hab in den letzten wochen was nach gelassen. werde gleich noch mal ne kleinere fahren.




Sonntagmorgenrunde um 09:30 Uhr ab Linde.

Es geht nach Marienheide über Gimborn zur Quelle der Lindlarer Sülz. Teilweise Straße, aber auch viel Wald und Feld, das Ganze langsam.

hier gehts lang

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Brocher (31. Januar 2009)

hallo achim,

kann leider schon wieder nicht 
bin heute abend zumtrinken eingeladen und denke das ich morgen
nicht in der lage sein werde mein bike zu steuern.

gruß matthias

p.s: viel spaß bei der punkte jagd


----------



## Mathok (1. Februar 2009)

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7834


----------



## WildRover (1. Februar 2009)

woran liegt es das ich mir nie die routen angucken? da steht immer "Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht."


----------



## Ommer (1. Februar 2009)

WildRover schrieb:


> woran liegt es das ich mir nie die routen angucken? da steht immer "Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht."



wenn die Startzeit vorbei ist, wird der Eintrag gelöscht, d.h. du kannst ihn nicht mehr sehen (nur noch der, der ihn eingetragen hat).

Anders ausgedrückt: Du warst zu spät!


----------



## Ommer (1. Februar 2009)

Nachdem sich bis 8 Uhr niemand zum Mitfahren gemeldet hatte, bin ich heute morgen um halb 9 allein abgefahren.

Bei minus 3 Grad und Gegenwind wars recht kühl....

Später fings an zu schneien, das war nicht weiter schlimm, wäre nicht an einigen Stellen blankes Eis auf den Wegen gewesen.



 


Auf dem rechten Bild ist die Sülzquelle (bei den 2 Bäumen).








Da haben wir den Salat: Erst die Haftung verloren, dann Bodenkontakt gewonnen.




 

Hier wars auch ziemlich glatt, Spikereifen wären nicht verkehrt gewesen.





Das Beste: Es gab überhaupt keinen Matsch! 

Nach 50 km und 700 hm war ich zufrieden und hungrig wieder zu Haus.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2009)

Also am Samstag auf dem K-Weg waren die Verhältnisse ideal, nur die Tourlänge war für die Jahreszeit unangepasst.


----------



## Ommer (2. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also am Samstag auf dem K-Weg waren die Verhältnisse ideal, nur die Tourlänge war für die Jahreszeit unangepasst.



Ah, gibts eine GPS-Aufzeichnung vom K-Samstag, und wenn ja, wo? 
Die K-Zeichen sind mitunter schwer zu finden.....


----------



## Brocher (2. Februar 2009)

hallo achim,

schau mal unter www.gps-tour.info/ 
geh dort auf touren & tracks und gib bei suchen kürten ein.
ist eine schöne tour,besonders an der dhünntalsperre.

gruß matthias


----------



## Mathok (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7878


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildRover (6. März 2009)

moinsen!

kann man sich im internet irgendwo fahrrad routen berechnen lassen? bin es langsam satt die selben strecken zu fahren und brauch mal was neues. habs mal mit google routenplaner versucht , aber der zeigt hauptsächlich strecken über straßen - wie langweilig!^^.


----------



## Mathok (6. März 2009)

aber wir fahren - bei schönem Wetter - Samstag und Sonntag. Der gute Herr Ommer wird am Sonntag bestimmt auch wieder eine Tour starten und kennt auch die gesamte nähere Umgebung. Da ist bestimmt was neues für dich dabei.

Ansonsten sind auf der Homepage von Lindlar ja auch zahlreiche Wanderrundwege angegeben - kann man ja bunt kombinieren....


----------



## Malcom (6. März 2009)

So damit das Drama ein Ende hat:

Tour am Samstag

Wer will kann mitkommen (außer der Martin, der ist fest eingeplant )


----------



## Mathok (21. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8058


----------



## Mathok (11. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8182


----------



## Malcom (11. April 2009)




----------



## Ommer (3. Juni 2009)

Man könnte meinen, hier sei das Bergradfahren eingeschlafen zugunsten anderer Aktivitäten dope:).

So ist es aber nicht, es fahren alle nur heimlich .

Heute hab ich eine westliche Variation des L-Wegs versucht. Dabei kam ich über den Hölzer Kopf, musste aber mehrmals über querliegende Bäume klettern; da haben die Holzarbeiter zwar alles mögliche plattgefahren, aber immer noch nicht richtig aufgeräumt . Muß man denn alles selber machen?

Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour bei sonnig-trockenem, wenn auch etwas kühlen Wetter.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (4. Juni 2009)

Noch zwei Bildchen von gestern:







Wo ist das?






Den X11a würd ich gerne mal komplett fahren.


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Noch zwei Bildchen von gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch. Nimmst mich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (4. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich auch. Nimmst mich mit?



Ja, ich habe aber noch keinen Fahrradanhänger .

Vorher würde ich gerne den Weg als GPS-Track sehen, weiß aber nicht wie ich dran komme. 

Ich kann den 11a wohl auf des Herrn Schildbürgers Karte sehen, die reicht aber nur bis kurz hinter Lindlar - ich muß erst alle Wege im Oberbergischen abfahren, ihm die Tracks schicken, damit er die Karte erweitern kann. http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/

Auf der Garmin Topo sind gar keine Wanderwege verzeichnet. Papierkarten hab ich nur teilweise. Ob der SGV GPS-Tracks hat?

Schwieriges Unterfangen....ich fahre am besten einfach den Markierungen nach.


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe aber noch keinen Fahrradanhänger .



Ne, lass mal. Ich fahr lieber selber mit dem Bike.
Sonst :kotz:ich Dir noch den Anhänger voll.



> Vorher würde ich gerne den Weg als GPS-Track sehen, weiß aber nicht wie ich dran komme.
> 
> Ich kann den 11a wohl auf des Herrn Schildbürgers Karte sehen, die reicht aber nur bis kurz hinter Lindlar - ich muß erst alle Wege im Oberbergischen abfahren, ihm die Tracks schicken, damit er die Karte erweitern kann. http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/
> 
> ...



Ich frag mal nach.
Kann aber erfahrungsgemäß was dauern.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ja, es fehlt noch so einiges, von Wipperfürth bis Eitorf und, und, und. 
Achim versorgt mich ja bestens mit Tracks. 
Überall kommt er aber auch nicht hin, genauso wenig wie ich. 
Im Moment male ich den Kernbereich aus. Sieht sonst so kahl aus.
Tracks die "reinkommen" werden aber schnellstmöglich ausgewertet.

Die Wanderwege findet ihr hier:
http://www.sgv-bergischesland.de/karteWanderwege.aspx

Rheinischer Weg X11a (Hauptwanderweg)
von Bergisch-Gladbach nach Gummersbach-Niederseßmar
http://www.sgv-bergischesland.de/downloads/6553/6559/6777/1.pdf
Komplett habe ich den nicht. Und auch keinen Track gefunden.

Beim SGV hatte ich mal vor Jahren nach Tracks gefragt, aber die vermarkten das lieber und verkaufen Papierkarten.
Nur, wer  hat die Wege so da rein gemalt?
Als Beispiel M6: Vom Rheinischen Industriemuseum Engelskirchen zum Freilichtmuseum - 8,7 km


----------



## Ommer (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

ist das eine käufliche Papierkarte? Diese M-Wege (Museumswege) sind an Bäumen markiert, auf einer Karte hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Achim,
keine Ahnung ob es die als Papierkarte gibt. Die habe ich zufällig aus dem obigen Link rausgepickt. Bisher kenne ich auch nur die Wanderkarten von den LVAs (die es so ja wohl nicht mehr gibt.)
Beim SGV mal fragen?


----------



## Ommer (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
unter dem Bild steht:

TK 50 NRW


Wanderkarte NRW 1:25.000, Lindlar (4), ISBN 3-89439-641- 5


Das seh ich mir mal an (in der Buchhandlung), wenn ich hinkomme.


Am Sonntag war ich mit dem anderen Helmut unterwegs, irgendwo zwischen Immekeppel und Herkenrath. Ich schick dir den Track.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2009)

Die hier:



Ommer schrieb:


> Wanderkarte NRW 1:25.000, Lindlar (4), ISBN 3-89439-641- 5



habe ich (ist die grüne vom LVA), und da sind die Museums-Wege nicht eingezeichnet, nur die A-Rundwege und die größeren (K, U, x11a etc).

Auf der 1:50.000 (das sind die blauen, habe ich auch  ) sind dann nur noch die größeren drauf.

Ich vermute mal, beim SGV hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht, und die Wege in Photoshop in einen Scan eingezeichnet. Dafür spricht, dass die Wege auf unterschiedlichen Karten vermerkt sind (1:10.000 bis 1:50:000).


----------



## Ommer (6. Juli 2009)

Heute hab ich gewissermaßen Geburtstag.  Vor 15 Jahren hab ich mir in Ommerborn den Hals gebrochen, das hätte mich das Leben kosten können. Aber mir gehts wie einem, bei dem der Strick gerissen ist und der freigelassen wird. Somit hab ich ein neues Leben - zwar mit Behinderung - , und das freut mich jeden Tag.


----------



## Jajaja (6. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Achim!
Bleibe weiterhin ein positives und tragendes Beispiel für Willenskraft und Durchstehvermögen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2009)

Achim ich wünsche dir auch alles gute für die nächsten 15 Jahre , das du noch lange im Sattel sitzt . 


P.S.

Wann schreibst du mal wieder ne Tour aus wo ich mitfahren kann


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Heute hab ich gewissermaßen Geburtstag.  Vor 15 Jahren hab ich mir in Ommerborn den Hals gebrochen, das hätte mich das Leben kosten können. Aber mir gehts wie einem, bei dem der Strick gerissen ist und der freigelassen wird. Somit hab ich ein neues Leben - zwar mit Behinderung - , und das freut mich jeden Tag.



_Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorschreibern sehr gerne an. 
Alles Gute lieber Achim für die nächsten 25 Jahre MTB 

Wir waren ja bei einer der ersten rund um Lindlar Touren an besagter Stelle und diese schreckliche Geschichte hat mich schon sehr beeindruckt , aber noch mehr beeindruckt mich, was Du daraus machst. Einfach großartig  Gruß Guido _


----------



## Ommer (6. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure netten, motivierenden Worte und guten Wünsche! 

Sven, wie wärs an einem Sonntag morgens um 9:00 (_oder früher_)? Nur am kommenden Sonntag ist CTF im Ahrtal, da würd ich gerne mitfahren.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2009)

Oh,.............. da muß ich mich doch auch noch flott dran hängen 

Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute
 zu Deinem



*neuen*



 Geburtstag Achim​
Grüße
Renate


----------



## Ommer (7. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh,.............. da muß ich mich doch auch noch flott dran hängen
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute
> zu Deinem
> ...





Ich danke Dir, liebe Renate, und grüße Dich aus dem Bergischen Wald 


Achim


----------



## Mathok (7. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir all Zeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Ghosty9 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Achim,

von mir auch, nachträglich alles Gute zum 2ten bzw. 15ten Geburtstag und ebenfalls weiterhin gute Fahrt!!

Gruß

Serena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (8. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank, Martin und Serena!

Wir sind lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren......



Gruß
Achim


----------



## WildRover (9. Juli 2009)

ÄRGERLICH!!

liege mit einem operierten leistenbruch im krankenhaus :-(
das war es erst mal für ein paar wochen


----------



## Ommer (10. Juli 2009)

Auweia!

Ich wünsch dir gute und schnelle Besserung.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Jajaja (24. August 2009)

Hey Achim,

hast Du nicht heute einen Grund zum Feiern? 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Paul ...  ...  ...


----------



## Ommer (25. August 2009)

Ah, ja, herzlichen Dank!

Hab am Sonntag schon gefeiert..... 


Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2009)

*Oh .........*



*Ich möchte natürlich auch 
noch nachträglich 
die 
Glückwünsche
hinterher werfen 

*​

​

​
*
Alles liebe zum Geburtstag ​*
Grüße
Renate


----------



## Ommer (26. August 2009)

Danke schön, Renate!

Schön bunt.  


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Ommer (29. Oktober 2009)

Endlich ist der langweilige Sommer vorbei, der Saisonbeginn naht, der Winterpokal!


Das Team Trödelkönig startet mit:

Ommer
thea
Mack21
Bikefreak66 
Brocher

 (in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen)




Das Team *Yeti-Ritter *hat sich ebenfalls formiert:

Malcom 
_Mathok_
Matthias1982
kreischkäfer
jeper


Am 02.11.09 gehts los!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mathok (30. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, das alljährliche Ritual. Ich freu mich schon und wünsche allen, dass sie durch die nasse und rutschige Jahreszeit unbeschadet durchkommen... Aber dieses Jahr kriegen wir euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja ich freue mich auch. Gibt nicht schöneres als bei jedem schei** Wetter am Sonntag um 10 Uhr loszufahren, nur weil der Martin ein paar Punkte in der Wertung vorne liegt ;-)

Ich wünsche auch allen viel Spaß und hoffe das wir diesmal länger als 3 Wochen an den Trödelkönigen dran bleiben können 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ommer (15. November 2009)

Herr Spooky aus K-Winter war so freundlich, uns in die lokale WP-Liste aufzunehmen .

  Hier klicken:   http://wp.mtbsite.de/


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kiara (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo, nächste Tour schon geplant? Nehmt ihr mich mit?
Lg Kiara


----------



## Mathok (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe, alle haben die Wintermonate gut überstanden!

Nächstes Wochenende kann ich gern die Tour reinsetzen, wird aber ein kleines bisschen technischer (25km in gemütlichen 2-2.5 Stunden). Für ausgedehntere Touren in Lindlar und Umgebung ist dann der Achim verantwortlich!

Viele Grüße und 'ne schöne Woche!
Martin


----------



## Ommer (10. Mai 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, alle haben die Wintermonate gut überstanden!
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende kann ich gern die Tour reinsetzen, wird aber ein kleines bisschen technischer (25km in *gemütlichen* 2-2.5 Stunden). Für ausgedehntere Touren in Lindlar und Umgebung ist dann der Achim verantwortlich!
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, Martin, vielleicht auch nächste Woche?
Bin ab Donnerstag bis Monatsende in Tschechien und Ungarn.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Malcom (10. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei...wenn es der Sonntag wird..Samstag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (11. Mai 2010)

Jawohl - Samstag und Sonntag. Ausnahme: Es regnet wie blöd oder es passiert sonst irgendwas.... Montag Früh muss ich wieder in Köln sein (also spätestens um 18Uhr am Sonntag den Bus nehmen), wann kannst du Sonntag Martin? Gern auch die Tage per ICQ 

Grüße!


----------



## Mathok (14. Mai 2010)

Der Link fürs WE kommt noch, wird auf etwa 2 am Samstag und Sonntag hinaus laufen.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Mathok (15. Mai 2010)

So: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10223


----------



## Mathok (15. Mai 2010)

Also, kurzer Bericht. Gemeldet hatte sich niemand mehr - hab zur Sicherheit trotzdem bis 6 oder 7 nach am Rewe gewartet und bin dann langsam losgerollt.

Zunächst hoch zur Grundschule und dann von dort über die ganz lange Treppe mit den vielen Podesten und die Treppe am Kindergarten wieder ein wenig Richtung Zentrum orientiert. Die erste Treppe ist im unteren Abschnitt übrigens recht kaputt. Die ersten zwei/drei Stufen fehlen völlig und auch unten sind ganze Teile rausgebrochen, ist auch durch ein Absperrband gesichert - aber fahrbar.
Dann gings über die Grundschule weiter Richtung Park, den Schotterweg an den Tennisplätzen runter, Realschultreppen und über den Hauptparkweg Richtung Trimmdichpfad.
Dort bin ich bis zum unteren Trail gefahren - jener der am Bach vorbei geht - und habe das Chaos der gefällten Bäume gesehen. Kurz entschlossen das Rad auf Seite gelegt und angefangen aufzuräumen. Ist jetzt wieder vollständig fahrbar. Drei Bäume liegen zwar noch immer quer, die waren einfach zu fett, bzw ich einfach zu schwach - aber man kommt problemlos durch. Das Ganze hat mich über 1 Stunde, einen Handschuh und ein paar Nerven gekostet. Die Krönung war ein Mann mit seiner Frau auf Hardtail, bzw Hollandrad, welche ganz am Ende über das aufgeräumte Stück kamen und dann warteten. Auf meine Bitte hin, doch kurz mit anzufassen, bekam ich dann die Antwort, dass sie lieber warten würden, sie hätten keine Lust auf sowas. Dann haben sie wirklich noch 10-12min gewartet, bis ich den Weg frei hatte, haben sich kurz beschwert, weil mein rad im Weg lag und sind ohne eine Wort an mir vorbei gefahren - am liebsten hätte ich beide mit einem der Äste vom Rad geholt....
Naja. Dann direkt hinter dem Schloss den Berg hoch, bis ganz oben. Den Kapellenweg runter und von dort zum Segelflugplatz. Fazit: das neue Bike geht wirklich gut den Berg hoch. Gemütlich, aber nicht extrem anstrengend.
Von dort den L-Weg gefahren bis Burg. Dabei zugesehen, wie immer neue Flieger in den Himmel geschossen wurden. Dieser ist auch wieder komplett frei und bietet die gewohnt schöne Aussicht.
Dann Richtung Horpe und dort in den Wald rein. Auf der Hälfte fanden leider Baumfällarbeiten statt, weshalb der ganze Weg gesperrt war. Hab ich gedacht, ich könnte mich schnell durch die Absperrung mogeln, aber da kamen direkt fleißige Aufpasser angerannt. Durfte dann das Bike schultern und oberhalb des Weges durch den Wald spazieren - Fazit: Zum Tragen zu schwer...
Endlich an der Jugendherberge angekommen, wollte ich durch den Wald runter Richtung Lidl/Kirchbäumchen. Der Wald ist aber leider auch völlig mit Bäumen zu - nochmal zwei Stunden investieren - neee... Also umgedreht und über die Grundschule nochmal eine Abschlussrunde durch den Park und meinen freigeschaufelten Weg und dann gemütlich nach Hause gerollt. Bei der letzten Runde durch den Park gemerkt, dass die Mauer bei den Tischtennisplatten eine schöne Übungsgelegenheit ist. Recht breit aber mit zwei fiesen 90Grad Knicken drin - muss ich morgen nochmal probieren...

Fazit:
- Es gibt unglaublich unsympathische Mitmenschen
- Sonst schöne 24km in 3 Stunden und 90min reiner Fahrzeit
- Endlich sind Dämpfer und Gabel nahezu perfekt abgestimmt (hinten noch +-1 Rebound, mal schauen)

PS: Wären heute andere mitgefahren, hätten wir uns natürlich nahezu alle Treppen und die Baumschupsarbeiten gesparrt.

In diesem Sinne, vielleicht bis moin!
Martin


----------



## Malcom (15. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen dabei. um 14 Uhr am Rewe, oder?


----------



## Mathok (15. Mai 2010)

jup, . Werde den Termin aber nicht nochmal im LMB einstellen. 14 Uhr am Rewe - inkl warten vll so 14.05 oder so - wer kommt der konmmt. Route schauen wir dann einfach.


----------



## Mathok (23. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich gehts heute um 11.30 los. Treffpunkt: Haupteingang Rewe Markt.
Kurze Info: Die kurze Waldabfahrt von der Jugendherberge runter Richtung Kirchbäumchen ist wieder vollständig fahrbar. Die Gemeinde hat dort sehr schnell alles beseitigt , leider, ist das komplette obere Stück nun vollständig baumfrei  - man kann nur hoffen, dass dies nicht auch bebaut werden soll.... Die Naturstreifen in Lindlar selbst werden immer weniger...


----------



## Ommer (16. Juli 2010)

Möchte jemand am Sonntag früh zur Lindlarer Sülzquelle?

Hier melden!

Der Start ist etwas früh, aber es wird schnell warm.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2010)

Ommer schrieb:


> Möchte jemand am Sonntag früh zur Lindlarer Sülzquelle?
> 
> Hier melden!
> 
> ...



Würde gerne mitkommen ,leider habe ich Frühschicht


----------



## Ommer (16. Juli 2010)

Du hältst die deutsche Wirtschaft in Gang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (17. Juli 2010)

Morgen Achim
Der Link klappt irgendwie nicht, hab die Fehlermeldung "Fehlerhafte ID" - angemeldet bin ich natürlich . Bin am WE in Köln (Kölner Lichter und so). Komme aber demnächst gerne nochml mit.

Viele Grüße und viel Spass
Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Morgen Achim
> Der Link klappt irgendwie nicht, hab die Fehlermeldung "Fehlerhafte ID" - angemeldet bin ich natürlich . Bin am WE in Köln (Kölner Lichter und so). Komme aber demnächst gerne nochml mit.
> 
> Viele Grüße und viel Spass
> Martin



Versuch den mal >>>Hier<<<


----------



## Mathok (17. Juli 2010)

merci


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> merci



kein Ding


----------



## Ommer (18. Juli 2010)

Herrliches Wetter zum Biken heute, anfangs etwas kühl (10°), später angenehm warm (21°). Daher machte ich mich auf zur Quelle der Lindlarer Sülz.
Erst über Steinbach nach Hartegasse, ein Stück Richtung Hönighausen und links nach Brochhagen. Auf der Straße nach Frielingsdorf ins Scheelbachtal, hoch nach Dassiefen und nach Eibach. Weiter über Kümmel nach Grunewald und über die Höhen nach Obersiemeringhausen. Da ist die Quelle und nun gings am Bach entlang über Schnipperingermühle bis Vordermühle. Bergauf nach Stüttem und auf dem Höhenweg bis Ommerborn. Da oben kamen mir 16 Biker entgegen, 6 in einer Gruppe die anderen einzeln oder zu zweit. So viele hab ich da noch nie gesehen...

Hier könnt ihr die Tour ansehen.


----------



## Ommer (22. Juli 2010)

Da hat jemand in der Nähe von Kümmel einen Reifen verloren:





Tubeless, Größe unbekannt


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Ommer schrieb:


> Da hat jemand in der Nähe von Kümmel einen Reifen verloren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich frage mal den Sascha 

Vom Vorder oder Hinterrad ???


----------



## Ommer (23. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntagmorgen ins obere Sülztal?

>>>Hier<<<  gehts lang.

So sieht es dort aus:


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Juli 2010)

Diesen Sonntag gehts, bin dabei.
Fahre so gegen 7:00 - 7:15Uhr mit dem Auto hier los. Könnte ggf. noch eine(n) mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (25. Juli 2010)

Heute war ich mit dem Herrn Schildbürger unterwegs. Es ging über Lindlar, an der Ruine Eibach vorbei nach Gimborn und Marienheide um von oben die Sülzquelle zu sehen. 
Unter anderem waren wir hier:




und




und




und




und




und




sowie hier, da hängt das Telefonkabel etwas merkwürdig am Mast:





Außer ein paar Eichhörnchen sahen wir zwei schöne Füchse im Wald. Einige Biker waren auch unterwegs und viele Leute mit Hunden.
Es war eine schöne Tour bei angenehm kühler Temperatur.
Für 60 km und über 1000 hm brauchten wir 5 Stunden.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Achim,
ja, das war eine sehr schöne Tour! 
Vielen Dank. 

Ein Telefon / DSL? Anschluß so mitten im Wald ist schon komisch. 
Wenn der Weg auf der alten Bahntrasse mal fertig ist muss ich meine Karte an der Stelle ändern.
So wie es aussieht verlaufen dann Stellenweise 3 Wege nebeneinander.


----------



## Ommer (27. März 2011)

1991 bin ich zum ersten Mal den L-Weg rund um Lindlar gefahren.
Heute hab ich es nochmal geschafft!

Damals brauchte ich für die 50 km mit rund 1000 hm 3,5 Stunden;
heute dauerte es 4 Std 50 min. War schön, keiner hat mich überholt, aber einige sind mir entgegengekommen. Ich bin rechtsrum gefahren, demnächst versuche ich es linksrum...


----------



## Mathok (28. März 2011)

Gratulation! Werd mir gleich mal angucken, wo der überall so rumgeht. Fahre meistens nur das kurze Stück Burg - Holzerkopf... War aber eine schöne WP-Saison. Teilweise ein wenig viel Schnee . Freu mich auf den Sommer!


----------



## Ommer (28. März 2011)

Hier kannst du dir den Streckenverlauf ansehen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=olklvuyebcsyrlbg

Ich folge nicht immer der aktuellen Markierung, die z. B. eine unsinnige Schleife durch Schmitzhöhe enthält.


----------



## Ommer (8. November 2011)

Es ist wieder mal soweit, der Winterpokal hat begonnen. Damit ich auf   glattem Untergrund nicht auf die Nase falle, habe ich mir ein neues   Spielzeug gekauft. Es heißt Catrike Road, hat drei Räder und ist sehr  bequem, sehr gut zum  Trödeln geeignet.                                          Es ist allerdings nicht sehr geländetauglich, mehr für den Straßeneinsatz.








Ach, der Winterpokal!
Nun ist das Team Trödelkönig zum 7. Mal am Start, es fehlen aber noch ein paar Teilnehmer (sind wohl einige unter die Räder gekommen ).

Trödler bitte hier  anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Es ist wieder mal soweit, der Winterpokal hat begonnen....
> 
> Ach, der Winterpokal!
> Nun ist das Team Trödelkönig zum 7. Mal am Start, es fehlen aber noch ein paar Teilnehmer (sind wohl einige unter die Räder gekommen ).
> ...



ja Achim das waren noch zeiten...wäre nicht schlecht wenn du wieder ein paar Trödeltouren in deiner Ecke anbieten würdest .. winter ist doch deine Zeit .


----------



## XmuhX (9. November 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Es ist wieder mal soweit, der Winterpokal hat begonnen. Damit ich auf   glattem Untergrund nicht auf die Nase falle, habe ich mir ein neues   Spielzeug gekauft. Es heißt Catrike Road, hat drei Räder und ist sehr  bequem, sehr gut zum  Trödeln geeignet.                                          Es ist allerdings nicht sehr geländetauglich, mehr für den Straßeneinsatz.



Das kann man sicher noch pimpen, damit es Geländetauglich wird! 

Was passiert denn wenn Du hinten einen Platten hast...sieht auf dem Bild aus, als ob dann auf der Schaltrolle weitergefahren wird.


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher noch pimpen, damit es Geländetauglich wird!
> 
> Was passiert denn wenn Du hinten einen Platten hast...sieht auf dem Bild aus, als ob dann auf der Schaltrolle weitergefahren wird.



Nun, Bodenfreiheit 76 mm und Sitzhöhe 203 mm - ich bin ziemlich heruntergekommen.


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Ommer (24. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank, Renate, für die lieben Wünsche!

Oft liest man den Ausdruck "besinnliches Fest" oder ähnlich. 

Das Wort "besinnlich" hört man  ausschließlich in Verbindung mit Weihnachten. Was bedeutet es? Der Duden  nennt Synonyme dazu: beschaulich, erbaulich, gedankenvoll,  nachdenklich, philosophisch, tiefsinnig, versonnen,  versunken; innerlich, in sich gekehrt; (bildungssprachlich)  kontemplativ - nun sitze ich hier, nach dem Genuss des Lammbratens, mit  Spätburgunder im Glas und würzigem Tabak in der Pfeife - nachdenklich,  tiefsinnig, versonnen.....kurz gesagt besinnlich 

Wenn ich dann wieder - ähem- klar bin, aufs Rad und raus in den Wald - beschaulich, erbaulich usw....


----------



## Ommer (23. Oktober 2012)

Es droht wieder der Winterpokal:

Das *Team Trödelkönig* - im achten Jahr unterwegs und immer noch nicht angekommen - sucht noch Teilnehmer; es kostet nix, bringt nix ein, macht aber Spaß.

Interessenten bitte hier gucken: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Achim,
ich wollte schon fragen wegen dem Team.
Morgen klärt es sich ob eventl. noch einer mitmacht.
Halt noch einen Platz frei...


----------



## Ommer (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Herr *dutchbiker* hat sich angemeldet.

Nun sind noch zwei Startplätze frei.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2012)

Team Trödelkönig ist vollzählig gestartet.

Die Yeti-Ritter sind ebenfalls unterwegs, viel Spaß!


----------



## Mathok (7. November 2012)

Danke! Euch auch und auf einen schönen Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (23. Dezember 2012)

Wir wünschen allen:
Ik wens je prettig kerstfeest en gelukkig nieuwjaar.
Martin @dutchbiker

Ein frohes Fest und ein gutes neues Jahr.
Helmut @Schildbürger


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Ommer (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke für alle guten Wünsche!

Für das Jahresende und den Beginn des Neuen Jahres wünsche ich ebenfalls alles Gute und viel Spaß beim Biken!

Achim


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich in Zukunft öfter in eurer Gegend bin wollte ich mal nachhören ob man sich mal an einer kleinen Tour anschließen kann oder ob mir jemand GPS Daten von schönen Touren zu schicken kann.
Da meine Freundin ihr Pferd in der Nähe von Obersteeg stehen hat wäre es gut wenn ich von da aus starten könnte. Gut wären auch Touren die man per Pony & Drahtesel bereiten und befahren kann 

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schildbürger (14. April 2013)

Hallo Stefan,
wenn du in Obersteeg starten willst empfehle ich dir:
Sieh dir mal bei Immekeppel den Jucker Berg an. Und ggf. weiter über Herkenrath in die Hardt.
Oder über Untereschbach an der Sülz entlang nach Forsbach / Hoffnungsthal und / oder den Lüderich.
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/index_ger.html

Leider kenne ich mich weiter nach Osten nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Tapir (19. April 2013)

Die gute alte Wanderkarte hilft mir momentan auch im Gebiet Obersteeg/Immekeppel/Herkenrath.sehr nette Wege sind dort zu entdecken


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. April 2013)

War heute das erste mal bei euch unterwegs. Aber lest selbst:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/unterwegs-mit-pferd-drahtesel/


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2013)

Hmm, es ist still geworden hier,
aber jetzt wird's Zeit für den *Winterpokal*. 

Das *Team Yeti-Ritter* ist schon aktiv, 
*Team Trödelkönig* tut sich noch schwer, es fehlen noch Mitfahrer. 

Interessenten können sich hier anmelden:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/423

Es kostet nix, bringt nix ein, kann aber durchaus Spaß machen.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. November 2013)

Wäre gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (1. November 2013)

Oh, du bist aber schnell! Vielleicht zu schnell.

Schön, das du mitmachst!


----------



## Montana (2. November 2013)

Trödelkönig passt prima  Bewerbung ist raus 
Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal wieder bei einer gemeinsamen Tour sehen 

Viele Grüße

Guido




Ommer schrieb:


> Hmm, es ist still geworden hier,
> aber jetzt wird's Zeit für den *Winterpokal*.
> 
> Das *Team Yeti-Ritter* ist schon aktiv,
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. November 2013)

Oh ja eine schöne gemeinsame Langsame Tour das wäre was


----------



## Ommer (2. November 2013)

Hallo Guido und Sven!

Ihr erinnert mich an KFL. Das ist schon viele Monde her; es war schön - und oftmals dunkel.

Guido, deine Bewerbung ist noch nicht eingegangen - hast du sie mit der Schneckenpost geschickt?


----------



## Montana (11. November 2013)

Sorry Achim, da hat leider technisch etwas absolut nicht geklappt  bin irgendwie nicht zur perfekten Anmeldung gelangt ... aber nun ist das Team voll 

Gut so  im Moment wäre ich sogar für Trödelei zu langsam 

War außerdem eh (leider) etwas in der Zwickmühle 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ommer (12. November 2013)

Schade, ich sehe aber, bei diesem Team http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/165 ist noch was frei. Da könntest du einsteigen und einige Punkte beitragen.

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (2. Juli 2017)

Heute morgen war ich mit meinem Pflegesohn regenfrei unterwegs , unter anderem sind wir an der Quelle der Lindlarer Sülz vorbeigefahren, seht hier:

https://www.komoot.de/user/190702635690

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------

